# Raw discussion thread 1/9/12



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

YEAH! COME ON BABY YEAH!

Another week of Raw and another week of questions that need half-answering! Will Jericho speak finally? What will he say? Will he still be wearing the jacket?!

John Cena and Kane will also continue their battle, will Kane agree to a match or will he simply try to pull an unsuspecting superstar into his rape dungeon again?

Ziggler and Punk is set for the Royal Rumble, will Johnny Ace act in a devious way to get the upper hand on the champ? Will Dolph have another teleprompter promo?!

Find out tonight! 

(Also people asking for/implying/posting streams will be given infractions. This is a fair warning not to do it.)


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Jericho probably doesn't say anything again tonight. i think they build towards Jericho/Taker. Those promos were very much like Taker return promos. It somehow will be worked into the feud.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Been really meh about Raw recently which isn't normal around Royal Rumble time.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'll let Jericho get away with trolling again this week but that's it. After that he's got to speak or a lot of folks, including myself, are going to lose interest imo. Cena/Kane should be great. It's been the saving grace of Raw these past few weeks for me. Punk/Zigs I can go either way on depending on what happens. Should be an OK show. I'll be watching in the morning.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i dont know but i think i will stay up again though i might be dead in school and it starts 8 am and i will only be home at 8 pm with lots of homework to do but you know i have this feeling that this might be a very good raw

hopefully my feeling does not disappoint me


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Put Jericho on commentary.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Shaun_27 said:


> Put Jericho on commentary.


Every time someone hits a move he just says "awww yeeeahh"


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


> Put Jericho on commentary.


Put him on commentary and make him not say a single word all night :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Should be good. I think most will be looking forward to what Jericho does even if you were one of the many that moaned about his return.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Expecting big things on Raw tonight, as usual I will be staying awake to watch. Come on Vince, give us something to be excited for.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Not really that excited for the show tonight but I'm hoping it will be good. 

Also can't wait to check the ratings thread and see it explode when Raw gets a low rating because the BCS National Championship Game is on tonight.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting as to whether he will talk tonight or not.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to Raw tonight. Can't wait to see how Jericho trolls us tonight and where they go with Punk/Mr. Excitment.

Of course though I will not judge if I like tonight's Raw or not until I see what the ratings #'s are and I will not tell you what segments I liked until I see which segments gained viewers.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

The real question is, who will open Raw? CM Punk, Cena, or Jericho?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking forward to tonight! hopefully it turns out good.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight. Can;t wait to see how JEricho trolls us tonight and where they go with Punk/Mr. Excitment.
> 
> Of course though I will not judge if I like tonight's Raw or not until I see what the ratings #'s are and I will not tell you what segments I liked until I see which segments gained viewers.


:lmao

would like to rep you but i have to spread reputation till i can rep you again

wow if that was spelled wrong it could mean a whole different thing lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight. Can;t wait to see how JEricho trolls us tonight and where they go with Punk/Mr. Excitment.
> 
> Of course though I will not judge if I like tonight's Raw or not until I see what the ratings #'s are and I will not tell you what segments I liked until I see which segments gained viewers.


Don't forget to make sure to blame CM Punk when the divas segment lose a million viewers.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Break the walls down!!!

:mark:

Barrett supposedly debuting new music too, hopefully it's good


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I know this won't happen, but it would be very interesting if there were new "it begins" video's that started airing tonight. They could talk about a false prophet and somebody trying to steal what is rightfully his. They could start to talk about souls, destruction, death, a "yard." The date will be around the Elimination Chamber PPV. Obviously it would be for The Undertaker, but seeing as though the video's really did fit The Undertaker, it would make sense. 

Mot likely won't happen.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Jericho will do 1 of 3 things:

1) Come out, parade around, then leaves just like last week

2) Come out and do something completely unrelated to last week and just confuses everyone even more

3) Come out and cut a promo

I hope it's Option 2. The art of confusion is Jericho's friend.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't wait for tonight's show! KINDA EXCITED! 

I really enjoyed it last week, hope it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Jericho probably doesn't say anything again tonight. i think they build towards Jericho/Taker. Those promos were very much like Taker return promos. It somehow will be worked into the feud.


I hope this is true

Just waiting for the moment when Taker shows up on Raw. 

As for Jericho, I like option 2 on El Dandy's post. Every week he should just do something to confuse the hell out of the fans. I hope this thing about him putting Otunga in the Walls of Jericho isnt true as im worried it will turn him face. He needs to be a heel dammit!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Jericho can troll this raw again but hopefully on another way


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope the It Begins promo pops up on the Titantron and says "She's here.", then Jericho comes out with Cheryl Burke and they get in the ring, do a dance number set to "Livin' La Vida Loca" and leave without saying anything.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> I hope the It Beings promo pops up on the Titantron and says "She's here.", then Jericho comes out with Cheryl Burke and they get in the ring, do a dance number set to "Livin' La Vida Loca" and leave without saying anything.


:lmao

now that would be trolling at its finest


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> I hope the It Beings promo pops up on the Titantron and says "She's here.", then Jericho comes out with Cheryl Burke and they get in the ring, do a dance number set to "Livin' La Vida Loca" and leave without saying anything.


:lmao that would be so EPIC!


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Come on Babeh! Yeah!

I'll be going to sleep tonight I think. No staying up here. Catch it tomorrow. For the record I hope Jericho does exactly the same thing as last week. Killed lights & all. It would really mess with the audience who would have watched Raw on TV last week. We'll find out eventually what's going on, I'm in no rush.

More of Kane's hilariously ****-erotic "smell the glove Cena" antics & pantomime booming voice cutting promos unseen from the back & crawling out of holes in the ground. Please drag Ryder down this time. No hate here I just think it would be funny.

Oh & more Johnny Ace & Punk, it's been good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> I hope the It Begins promo pops up on the Titantron and says "She's here.", then Jericho comes out with Cheryl Burke and they get in the ring, do a dance number set to "Livin' La Vida Loca" and leave without saying anything.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You have ruined Raw for me now. If this doesn't happen I'll be devastated.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Another return tonight. I FEEL IT.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Jericho returning...Punk/Ziggler, Cena/Kane...there's potential. Which means it will be a big let down. Every time there are expectations I am disappointed.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TMPRKO said:


> Jericho returning...Punk/Ziggler, Cena/Kane...there's potential. Which means it will be a big let down. Every time there are expectations I am disappointed.


last week's raw is a prime example. It had the potential to be the BEST raw of the last 12 months...even with Jericho's troll return, it was still a terrible show.


----------



## The Bizzare One (Feb 20, 2008)

Hopefully we see more Goldust vs Cody build up!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not in the mood for any lame cena/kane "turn to the darkside" bull shit

That last week ending was full on ****


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a feeling that Jericho won't show up at all.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think Jericho will speak this week. Think they will play that out for a few more weeks.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

So, @WWEDanielBryan just asked me if he and @TrueKofi could have a non-title match on #Raw tonight. I said yes. #MrExcitement

Kofi v Bryan tonight then


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hope Bryan makes Kofi tap like a bitch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bryan Vs Kofi? Who is booking this shit? Classic case of a "we have nothing for you" match.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Taker returning tonight brahs


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/bryan-challenges-kofi


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Non-title match.. Dumb booking is dumb.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

I'm not gonna watch the video because my computers on the verge of death..
But why on earth challenge half of the tag champions to a champion vs champion match?


----------



## Gimmick4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

I hope this will be what i expect it to me many match of the year candidates once each month throughout 2012.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

This could be good if Bryan furthered his heel character and took out Kingston. It would make him more of a vicious heel and I doubt WWE would miss Kingston for a month or two.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

OJA20 said:


> Taker returning tonight brahs


I doubt it


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/bryan-challenges-kofi

:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

he did the 2nd most tv matches in 2011, only behind orton at 72. Also, video is funny.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Therapy said:


> Non-title match.. Dumb booking is dumb.


No, having it be for the Title would be dumb booking. It's a chance for Bryan to beat a credible midcard face and to get over more as a heel. Try using your brain before complaining.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Matches up to the Rumble usually suck. The Rumble usually gets filler title matches because the Mania contenders are in the Rumble match. This isn't surprising. Don't expect much.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Therapy said:


> Bryan Vs Kofi? Who is booking this shit? Classic case of a "we have nothing for you" match.


Yeah it's not like Bryan just started a heel turn and is going to tap out a fan favorite babyface while being an asshole about it or anything.

NONSENSICAL BOOKING


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Bryan vs Kofi will be awesome!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Heel said:


> It's a chance for Bryan to beat a credible midcard face and to get over more as a heel.


This. Exactly. It's great booking and they really are trying to build Bryan as a credible heel.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Tonight IMO determines the direction Bryan will be taking as a possible heel. I understand winning the way he did against a bigger opponent like Big Show, but against Kofi Kingston he IMO needs to win clean as clean can be tonight. If he also cheats to beat someone like Kofi Kingston then it just makes him a cowardly heel that will cheat to win every time. With the way he was booked last year I would not be surprised if he does cheat to win, but IMO he should easily defeat guys like Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Call me biased, but Daniel Bryan's character development is some of the most interesting television WWE are producing at the moment. Should be a good match too.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tonight IMO determines the direction Bryan will be taking as a possible heel. I understand winning the way he did against a bigger opponent like Big Show, but against Kofi Kingston he IMO needs to win clean as clean can be tonight. If he also cheats to beat someone like Kofi Kingston then it just makes him a cowardly heel that will cheat to win every time. With the way he was booked last year I would not be surprised if he does cheat to win, but IMO he should easily defeat guys like Kofi Kingston.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



CaptainObvious said:


> This could be good if Bryan furthered his heel character and took out Kingston. It would make him more of a vicious heel and I doubt WWE would miss Kingston for a month or two.


This may be the most plausible explanation as I cant for the life of me think why Bryan would randomly challenge him to a match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Heel said:


> No, having it be for the Title would be dumb booking. It's a chance for Bryan to beat a credible midcard face and to get over more as a heel. Try using your brain before complaining.


ah yes, the same credible midcard babyface that lost clean to Primo a month ago 

Unless it involved Bryan kicking Kingston into a pulp, this is a step in the wrong direction for Bryan/


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Kofi to pin Bryan clean. 8*D


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Today will be the first time I'm watching RAW in about 6 months...or any wrestling for that fact...don't disappoint me!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*WWERawGM John Laurinaitis 
I hope you're all excited for #Raw tonight...Brodus will be debuting, and @IamJericho will be speaking. It's like a redo from last week.*

Basically, Brodus won't be debuting and Jericho won't be speaking.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Bryan's mannerisms reminded me of Charlie Day in this promo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Heel said:


> No, having it be for the Title would be dumb booking. It's a chance for Bryan to beat a credible midcard face and to get over more as a heel. Try using your brain before complaining.


Yes, it would be but it still doesn't change the sheer randomness of challenging one half of the tag team champions to a champion vs champion match (and don't bite my head off if the video gave a good reason for it, I tried to watch it and it wouldn't load).

I mean, why a tag champion? Why not both one after the other? That would make more sense, or why not Ryder? At this point, I'd say he's on a higher level than Kofi Kingston, and he's more over so whatever they're trying to accomplish would make it more effective.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

I know we're all discussing the booking, but let's all of us take a moment to just laugh at "I won't be unconscious though." "You might be!"


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



el dandy said:


> ah yes, the same credible midcard babyface that lost clean to Primo a month ago


Kofi is credible whether you like it or not.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, it would be but it still doesn't change the sheer randomness of challenging one half of the tag team champions to a champion vs champion match (and don't bite my head off if the video gave a good reason for it, I tried to watch it and it wouldn't load).
> 
> I mean, why a tag champion? Why not both one after the other? That would make more sense, or why not Ryder? At this point, I'd say he's on a higher level than Kofi Kingston, and he's more over so whatever they're trying to accomplish would make it more effective.


Kofi was talking about Corpus Christi and Bryan walked in and started going on about how he's the World Champion and how he'd beaten the Big Show twice in a row. Kofi started to doubt Bryan's wins and that led to Bryan challenging him.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope both dont even show up, just to see the reaction.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I mean, why a tag champion? Why not both one after the other? That would make more sense, or why not Ryder? At this point, I'd say he's on a higher level than Kofi Kingston, and he's more over so whatever they're trying to accomplish would make it more effective.


You answered your own question. 

That's EXACTLY why he's challenged Kingston.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Heel said:


> *WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> I hope you're all excited for #Raw tonight...Brodus will be debuting, and @IamJericho will be speaking. It's like a redo from last week.*
> 
> Basically, Brodus won't be debuting and Jericho won't be speaking.






Brodus has a squash match, Jericho goes "rawr rawr rawr I'm back gimme my gold." That's what's going to happen.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking forward to Bryan v Kingston, as it should tell us where Bryan's character is going. Definitely excited to witness the ongoing trolling the WWE has done to us, Jericho not speaking, Brodus not debuting, and Cena not hating.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Kofi to pin Bryan clean. 8*D


LOL! That's exacty what shoudn't happen, especially since Bryan holds the higher title and needs to acquire more heat for his heel character. But with WWE, who knows how they actually will book it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

So Kofi's tapping tonight.

It's a shame, I actually think he could be a credible upper midcarder with good booking.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Gingermadman said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> That's EXACTLY why he's challenged Kingston.


Ok, yeah, Ryder is on a higher level, I know, but his overness isn't gonna be affected by doing one job to Bryan.



> Kofi was talking about Corpus Christi and Bryan walked in and started going on about how he's the World Champion and how he'd beaten the Big Show twice in a row. Kofi started to doubt Bryan's wins and that led to Bryan challenging him.


Eh, I guess I'll take that explanation. It's still kinda random.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brodus is going to squash Evan Bourne, I'm calling that shit.


----------



## Mr.Price (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

I am loving Bryan at the moment  I have been a big fan since ROH and well It's great to see he's developing personality. I hope he wins clean tonight but that he get's enraged by Kofi getting the best of him at some points. So id love him to cement his Heel turn by beating Kofi with the LeBell Lock... but by not letting him out of it for like 30 seconds after!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Heel said:


> Kofi is credible whether you like it or not.


No, he's not. You are clearly disillusioned and it's really not debatable.

Kofi hasn't been credible or relevant since early 2010.

This is the World Heavyweight Champion we are talking about here. They at least need to try and make him believable.

Kofi lost clean 1..2..3 to PRIMO on December 1st. I want you to reflect on that.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

The World Heavyweight Champion facing off against one half of the WWE Tag Team Champions, that would be great


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Therapy said:


> Bryan Vs Kofi? Who is booking this shit? Classic case of a "we have nothing for you" match.


Cement Bryan's heel turn. He couldn't beat Big Show clean so he takes the frustration out on Kofi and injures him for a week or two. Johnny Ace would book Air Boom in a handicap match as the heel that he is and they drop the belts. This sets in motion Kingston/Bryan in a Kingston Invalidates The Draft To Fight With Bryan Because The Draft Doesn't Matter Street Fight for the belt.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

:lmao

Kofi is great. I really wish that he wasn't stuck with Bourne. And Bryans heel character is awesome. Cool video. Thanks.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Heel said:


> *WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
> I hope you're all excited for #Raw tonight...Brodus will be debuting, and @IamJericho will be speaking. It's like a redo from last week.*
> 
> Basically, Brodus won't be debuting and Jericho won't be speaking.


:lmao :lmao Epic trolling is epic.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Another good Champion vs Champion match would be...*

Another good Champion vs Champion match-up would be the Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes facing the WWE Champion CM Punk, Rhodes vs Punk would make for a great match-up

Or also the World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan taking on the United States Champion Zack Ryder

Or the World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan facing the WWE Champion CM Punk


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Just to let you guys know , there is room on the Daniel Bryan bandwagon . 
Even you guys that said he is boring , jump on , we know you guys were dillusioned .


And the Kofi Kingston bandwagon , well just give me two weeks to drag that badboy out of the mud and you can all jump back on .


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Another good Champion vs Champion match would be...*

Have Punk and Rhodes ever faced eachother? they probably did when Punk was just another face and Rhodes was irrelevant, I don't remember. It would probably be okay, nothing special, they are both just decent in the ring imo.

Punk vs. Bryan would be good, anything with Bryan would be good lol.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Another good Champion vs Champion match would be...*

Yes Punk vs Bryan is a dream match-up


----------



## Mr.Price (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Another good Champion vs Champion match would be...*

Bryan is facing Kofi tonight... which is technically a champion vs champion match  Id love to see Punk/Bryan soon though


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

can't wait to see what transpire tonight. hope jericho speaks. but i doubt it. he'll be running around the ring. highfiving people and smiling and walk off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

The heel World Heavyweight Champion is challenging the lowest face champion on the roster to assert his assholishness. Not really getting how that's dumb booking.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

John Laurinaitis on the phone: "I am sorry Brodus, i promise your debut will be next week.."


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

How awful is this wannabe shoot promo?

God..


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Turning heel is the single best thing that can happen to bryan. Good move by WWE.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


465 posts, all the same...

*points towards google

That Johnny Ace tweet doesn't bode well for Brodus...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

2 more hours.. for us Canadians, god damn 15 minute pre-show.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Another good Champion vs Champion match would be...*

Its unfortunate that we are on the rtwm as a Ryder/Rhodes match would of gone down really well with me .


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

Daniel Bryan's slow heel turn is hopefully one of the highlights of early 2012.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

So wait. People are excited for Brodus Clay? That means cellulite and flabby skin disgusts me so much that i have to change the channel. It's even worse than when John Tenta was in the WWWE. At least there was no HD then.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope Swagger will officially become #1 contender for the US title. RAW is about to get #swaggered up!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*

I actually like this video. Especially the fact that they're keeping aspects of Bryan's former personality even though they are subtly turning him heel.

"I'll go and talk to John Laurinaitis"

then at the end

"Actually I'll talk to John Laurinaitis later. I'm gonna go to the art gallery"


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So wait. People are excited for Brodus Clay? That means cellulite and flabby skin disgusts me so much that i have to change the channel. It's even worse than when John Tenta was in the WWWE. At least there was no HD then.


He's great though, not like your normal fat wrestler


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

an hour and a half to kill. its already half passed midnight and Sky sports news cant play the Arsenal highlights...agghhhh

what's the rest of the UK doing?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm really not too pumped for tonight. Watching as always anyway... Hopefully they'll surprise me.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao Daniel Bryan is great in that video.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Bed time. I'll catch the show in the morning. Hopefully there are a few things on it worth watching.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> He's great though, not like your normal fat wrestler


Yeah, as much as I'm enjoying the "Brodus Clay debuts next week" joke, I actually do like the guy and want to see him show up soon.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see what Jeritroll has in store tonight.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> an hour and a half to kill. its already half passed midnight and Sky sports news cant play the Arsenal highlights...agghhhh
> 
> what's the rest of the UK doing?


im staring at sky sports news hoping for some transfer news which isnt happening atm  Hoping this Raw is worth a 4am bedtime again


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I feel like I should be interested in this Raw but for some reason I just don't feel like watching tonight.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

me too, its all about the Olympics and neil Warnock though!!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> an hour and a half to kill. its already half passed midnight and Sky sports news cant play the Arsenal highlights...agghhhh
> 
> what's the rest of the UK doing?


Watching Nicole Bass man handle Ivory...


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> me too, its all about the Olympics and neil Warnock though!!


yeah i know, ive taken to youtubing old matches now!! i think im the least interested in the Olympics person in the UK!!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

lisa12000 said:


> yeah i know, ive taken to youtubing old matches now!! i think im the least interested in the Olympics person in the UK!!


haha, i think im on a similar level of disinterest. however no one in this country admits to liking wrestling openly so i have to sit through countless interviews with Lord Coe instead. bad times


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Daniel bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a match:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-01-02/bryan-challenges-kofi


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

lisa12000 said:


> yeah i know, ive taken to youtubing old matches now!! i think im the least interested in the Olympics person in the UK!!


if only Sky Sports News would do more like this 



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hapwC4uWKko


1.03 is brilliant


How do i embed youtube videos?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Werb-Jericho said:


> if only Sky Sports News would do more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You put everything after the = sign in youtube tags [youtube] {/youtube} but use the brackets instead...*


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

Kinda hoping Jericho opens the show so I can go to bed, only watching to see what he has to say


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Watching Sky Channel 911


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> if only Sky Sports News would do more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i havent seen that one actually, the only thing i find with the UK Sky Sports interviews is that the presenters can either be quite patronising, or they just havent a clue what they are talking about where wrestling is concerned making for some uncomfortable moments; The best ones are with people such as Barrett and Sheamus for obvious reasons


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry Brodus, we are going to have to move your debut to next week..


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, watch raw, or the BCS national championship....yea, ill watch raw tomorrow


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *You put everything after the = sign in youtube tags [youtube] {/youtube} but use the brackets instead...*





Werb-Jericho said:


> if only Sky Sports News would do more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hate to be a pain but what are youtube tags? do i press the "insert link" button or the quote button? and then copy and paste the link in but add Brackets instead of leaving it as it is. thanks.

Also i know what you mean lisa12000, there are quite a few cringeworthy ones!! Sheamus was brilliant


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I hope Cena gets burned tonight...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> if only Sky Sports News would do more like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is always 2016 for Mexico and the Euros 8*D


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

any chance Brodus will debut tonight?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

;o brb. checking for a solution.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

fail


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fucking LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Werb-Jericho said:


> i hate to be a pain but what are youtube tags? do i press the "insert link" button or the quote button? and then copy and paste the link in but add Brackets instead of leaving it as it is. thanks.
> 
> Also i know what you mean lisa12000, there are quite a few cringeworthy ones!! Sheamus was brilliant


*[youtube][/youtube}

^^^^ that's a youtube tag. just type it out and put the address between those. And by address I mean everything after the = sign in the youtube address.*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I was excited about RAW but now after Mr.Thierry Henry being the legend that he is, I couldn't care less! But i'll still be watching.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gonna DVR Raw this week. Alabama/LSU is way more important


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

RockCold said:


> I was excited about RAW but now after Mr.Thierry Henry being the legend that he is, I couldn't care less! But i'll still be watching.


Poor Robin, Thierry only back a day and he is relegated...

I want a Robin/Thierry fued alá Rock/Cena


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

RockCold said:


> I was excited about RAW but now after Mr.Thierry Henry being the legend that he is, I couldn't care less! But i'll still be watching.


im not even an Arsenal fan and i cheered when he scored tonight! the man is just class!!!

I really hope Raw is decent tonight or i may be asleep 10 mins after it starts at this rate!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Jericho, Jericho, Jericho, Jericho, Jericho. That man is the reason I will be tuning in tonight. Fuck Anakin and the Emperor, the Divas and their roll-ups, all that shit. Interested in Miz/Truth and Punk/Ziggles/Johnny Ace, but I wanna know just what the fuck Jericho was doing last week.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

wildx213 said:


> Gonna DVR Raw this week. Alabama/LSU is way more important


*Yeah I'll be checking Raw out during BCS commercial breaks only.*


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^^ that's a youtube tag. just type it out and put the address between those. And by address I mean everything after the = sign in the youtube address.[/B][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


[youtube]hapwC4uWKko[/youtube}


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn im looking at the Show desc.

Alabama (11-1) vs LSU (13-0, top 2 ranked teams.

Yeah, RAW is gonna tank this week.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Werb-Jericho said:


> ^^^^ that's a youtube tag. just type it out and put the address between those. And by address I mean everything after the = sign in the youtube address.[/B][/COLOR]



[youtube]hapwC4uWKko[/youtube}[/QUOTE]

:lmao why the fuck are you so bad at this?

EDIT: fucked up my quoting. lol


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Werb-Jericho said:


> ^^^^ that's a youtube tag. just type it out and put the address between those. And by address I mean everything after the = sign in the youtube address.[/B][/COLOR]







[/QUOTE]

fixed


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> [youtube]hapwC4uWKko[/youtube}


:lmao why the fuck are you so bad at this?

EDIT: fucked up my quoting. lol[/QUOTE]

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

i dont know!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF 14 pages and still a half hour to go time?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i can't wait to see What Y2J will do and The Rock be induct into Hall of fame Hell Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
CM Punk?Who?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF is going on


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow. These Youtube shenanigans are extremely entertaining. Keep at it, boys.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Raw on at 9:00 Eastern Standard Time again this week?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[B][U]5icLKKiR-JE[/U][/B]&feature=g-u&context=G2b0ebf8FUAAAAAAAAAA
```
Always copy and paste the part after the "watch?v=" and before the &feature.

You get this


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

25minutes till showtime


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

BAStar campaign sucks


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Mister Hands said:


> I know we're all discussing the booking, but let's all of us take a moment to just laugh at *"I won't be unconscious though." "You might be!"*


:lmao I found it pretty amusing myself.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> ```
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=[B][U]5icLKKiR-JE[/U][/B]&feature=g-u&context=G2b0ebf8FUAAAAAAAAAA
> ```
> Always copy and paste the part after the "watch?v=" and before the &feature.
> ...


OMG i want that game


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone watching NXT?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

1983 said:


> anyone watching NXT?


 noooooo






i did it?!?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
So, @WWEDanielBryan just asked me if he and @TrueKofi could have a non-title match on #Raw tonight. I said yes. #MrExcitement

WWERawGM John Laurinaitis
I hope you're all excited for #Raw tonight...Brodus will be debuting, and @IamJericho will be speaking. It's like a redo from last week.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

No


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

I like Regal on commentary


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Summary of the last 50 posts:


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> Summary of the last 50 posts:


haha, funny to be fair. im a master now though...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

nxt is fucking shit


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? dont wana miss brodus clay debut!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

what are the chances jericho doesnt speak again this week?

and for the next few weeks too?


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

this is a documentary about Chris Jericho's week...(ps, that wont be funny until after the 1st minute, even then i dont promise it's funny...)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#SWAG.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> this is a documentary about Chris Jericho's week...(ps, that wont be funny until after the 1st minute, even then i dont promise it's funny...)



I've seen you post a lot in this thread, but have no idea about any word you've said...


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> #SWAG.


Hi Swag. You are going to eat the pin tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

anyone think the mid-card mafia will appear tonight?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Watching for the same reasons as last week.
Jericho
Kane/Cena
Punk/Ziggler

"It's like a redo from last week":lmao:lmao
Johnny Ace is the f'n man!:lmao


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

It's 3am here, I am going up in seven hours, bring it on RAW!


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

leon79 said:


> nxt is fucking shit


true but its nearly 2am and theres nothing else on, plus im too lazy to find the remote and change the channel


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> I've seen you post a lot in this thread, but have no idea about any word you've said...


i didn't understand a one word you just typed?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Daniel Bryan challenges Kofi Kingston to a Champion vs. Champion Match*



Mister Hands said:


> I know we're all discussing the booking, but let's all of us take a moment to just laugh at "I won't be unconscious though." "You might be!"


:lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

1983 said:


> true but its nearly 2am and theres nothing else on, plus im too lazy to find the remote and change the channel


Lies, Mr no days off is on, revel in the glory.

He really is black cena...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait NXT is on?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Haven't watched NXT in ages, is Master Bateman face or heel?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Werb-Jericho said:


> haha, funny to be fair. im a master now though...



epic sig ++++++++++++++rep


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

D Bryan is going to whoop Kofi's ass.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

bye bye forum, the pages build up to fast when the shows actually on...mostly with people saying "lol" "woah" "'jerichooooooooo" "i hate cena" and not much else


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Werb-Jericho said:


> i didn't understand a one word you just typed?


There were words in your posts? All I saw was a pretty picture...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bateman is face and was jilted by Maxine for Durty Curty. Drama


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Werb-Jericho said:


> bye bye forum, the pages build up to fast when the shows actually on...mostly with people saying "lol" "woah" "'jerichooooooooo" "i hate cena" and not much else


Yeah, let's see if we can compete with WWE's Twitter mentioning ratio tonight :no:


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't wait until the show starts. This week's Raw is going to be AWESOME!!!


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> Wait NXT is on?


its just finished

its always on before RAW


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

they play the same episode of NCIS every Monday night...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Taking a piss break now so I don't hurt the ratings of the Diva's segment


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Werb-Jericho said:


> bye bye forum, the pages build up to fast when the shows actually on...mostly with people saying "lol" "woah" "'jerichooooooooo" "i hate cena" and not much else


Not true! I'll have you know I often keep these threads up to date with just how drunk I am at any certain point in the show. That's a lot more than a "Woah."


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

1 minute to go kids


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wish it started at the top of the hour here in Canada, fuck the score.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Time to crack open the beer, switch to USA, curse out how much I fucking hate NCIS and getting ready for 2 hours of Raw.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

1983 said:


> its just finished
> 
> its always on before RAW


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

here we gooooooooooooo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lets go bitches


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully this show can be solid. The last hour of last show was awful. They need to rebound.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright Chumps, LET'S DO THIS!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't like last weeks show but I'm going in open-minded. Punk and Jericho should entertain. Don't mind Cena but I LOATHE this Kane storyline.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Not a replay. Please not a replay! D:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

NXT is on before RAW in the UK and Ireland, Jericho out first please


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Time to get RAW!

Daniel Bryan in a match..
CM Punk will undoubtedly be "BEST IN THE WORLD!"
and Chris Jericho will do some shit..

Can't wait!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wow they start with a video package of KANE and not the return of Jericho


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CENA CENA CENA


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

stadw0n306 said:


> Wish it started at the top of the hour here in Canada, fuck the score.


I haven't watched Raw on TV in months because of that reason.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

INTO THE ABYSS!

That's really all I choose to remember from this segment. Lolz for days, I tell ya.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Get 'em Kane!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

That music was sick lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dont really like the pyro, then wait, then music


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

That made it seem 1,000,000x more epic than it was


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for Grim Reaper Kane.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

its a too cheap for opening Pyro Raw. 

Ominous start here.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> wow they start with a video package of KANE and not the return of Jericho


This and the opening with Kane shows what is more important for WWE right now. Sad story IMO


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kane!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kane, can we lose the Predator Mask please? lol. That mask looks really silly.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm calling it. 2 forum crashes for tonight


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That promo was fucking hilarious. God every storyline Kane is in is so retarded


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane is inception. A mask within a mask. I bet underneath his mask (the one underneath the Iron Man mask), there's probably a troll face mask


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena needs to go Tebow on Kane.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Always complainin', geesh.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Look at that evil, sadistic face......he's wearing a mask Lawler


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay Kane.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Kane is going into Jake Roberts mode right now. He's awesome.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Lets get some rumble build up


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

why he has to talk like a pretentious wanna be sith lord

FUCKing stop


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh God this storyline is so lame.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I like Kane but he should drop that lame Rocketeer mask.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Philosophy Class with Professor Kane Jacobs. 

This is a course worth 3 credits, so pay attention! There will be an exam later!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not this again...


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to hear what Michael Cole has to say about heel Bryan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Your parents don't love y'all.*


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jerry Lawler as eloquent as always.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, bastard kids


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Masked Kane is so much better than other Kane.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Kane telling it like it is about those lil jimmies


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is so bad haha


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like his "you all hate your children" thing... he talks like the Christian Bale version of Batman


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

dlb223 said:


> Kane is inception. A mask within a mask. I bet underneath his mask (the one underneath the Iron Man mask), there's probably a troll face mask


Yo man, I heard you like masks. So we put a mask, in yo mask, in yo mask.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

King - "I think that Kane is just trying to spread the hatred."

You THINK?! HE'S BEEN SAYING IT FOR THE PAST FUCKING THREE OR FOUR WEEKS!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

I always wish Kane would go on a libreterian rant.

"Ill abolish you like Ron Paul will abolish the federal reserve"

*raises arms*


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

That grey mask he wears needs to get got


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

rise above hate


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

kane can cut an epic fucking promo


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Philosophy Class with Professor Kane Jacobs.
> 
> This is a course worth 3 credits, so pay attention! There will be an exam later!


:lmao

I would definitely would have stayed in college if that class was offered lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Cena represents man childs all across the nation, but alright.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Kane's pretty much correct on this.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Kane's a fucking promo god


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kane is rocking the mic here better than most the new trash does. 

Kane is fucking awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, they just ruined this storyline with that line. It's simply going to encourage people to cheer for Cena more. Good job WWE.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i fucking love kane, this is awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kane going in deep here


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...what did Kane just say about me?!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

when's Super Cena coming out?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

The fans have been embracing the hate for a while now Kane

Either way, Kane is a master of the English language.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

lolhemad


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Who thought it was a good idea to have Kane open RAW???


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DreadnokX said:


> Kane is going into Jake Roberts mode right now. He's awesome.


I like this comparison. Jake was one of kind, but this reminds me of him in a good way.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think this audience is quite smart enough for what Kane is actually saying.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't see why people are so against this. 
I really like it. And I like Kane on the mic.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so they turned the fans heels instead of cena?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"KEEP HATING"

lol that guy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kanes usuing bigger words than jericho lol


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess we don't wanna watch Kane wrestle, do we, WWE?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryder got some boo's


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So.....the storyline is now about the fans being in the wrong for chanting Cena Sucks? What the fuck WWE?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

waiting for Cena to come out and ruin this...


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

What is this fool on about?


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome promo here, and here comes Cena!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

IT'S JOHN CENA!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

this kane fucking owns


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John 'TEBOW' Cena


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Ugh, they just ruined this storyline with that line. It's simply going to encourage people to cheer for Cena more. Good job WWE.


Or simply a backhanded "You people are just stupid and bitter and jealous for booing our superhero!"... ugh.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kane put out such a great promo. Damn, I think I might just add Kane to my favorites signature.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

The fuck? It looked like Kane just WAITED for Cena to clothesline him over the top rope. (mind you im watching a shitty stream)


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

will94 said:


> So.....the storyline is now about the fans being in the wrong for chanting Cena Sucks? What the fuck WWE?


If that doesn't kill a heel turn for Cena...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> I don't see why people are so against this.
> I really like it. And I like Kane on the mic.


Yeah, this storyline (especially his promos) is the most I've cared about Kane in ages.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeez WWE... Cena comes out and buries Kane...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Cene in Rise Above Kane mode


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

I love when they fight backstage!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> I always wish Kane would go on a libreterian rant.
> 
> "Ill abolish you like Ron Paul will abolish the federal reserve"
> 
> *raises arms*


Haha, indeed. Kane needs to crush Cena and everyone backstage.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Niceeeee it's been a while since we've seen a good backstage brawl


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol kane just smashes a few random people in the process


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys in suits haming it up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

BOILER ROOM MATCH!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

He better not throw him down a flight of stairs


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

Who's going down the stairs?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Please find a toilet and stick his face in it and flush. PLEASE.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

props to the horrible acting "hurt" by the random guy in the suit lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

when will Cena start no selling?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So they're really trying everything to get fans to stop booing Cena.

And people still think he's going to turn heel? Never


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

monster kane is such a better kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's punches are terrible, lol. 

But other than that, this is coming of well. Reminds me of the Attitude Era a little bit.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

It never fails that there is the most random shit everywhere


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

To quote Zack Ryder. "Are you SERIOUS, bro?!"


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Once again this new pussy Kane has made a run for it


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

which way did he go???


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

What a fantastic start to the show!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Orton and Barrett backstage fight better than this


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was an awful segment


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, that's one way to use up 10 minutes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

FOLEY IS GOOD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Kane just leaving like that


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

WWE make Kane look like stupid


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

That entire segment was abysmal. An already boring feud is made worse by the fact that there is 0 chance WWE would EVER let kane go over Cena.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena surprised at usuing a weapon!! FEEL THE HATE!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

A Razzie award for Cena please...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This storyline gets more retarded every week. I love it


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not quite sure if I'm liking this Cena/Kane feud anymore.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm starting to think that the WWE wants people to start cheering Cena, so his heel turn will have more impact. What will a heel turn accomplish? The people booing him will start to cheer him. If they get him back over first, then turn him, his heel run will be a lot better, in my opinion.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol wow


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Flipping between RAW and BCS National Championship. Why am I not surprised it's gonna be another low scoring defense vs defense game...oh deja vu.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a weird way to go to commercial.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I loved that start to the show. What's with all the criticism?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

illrkoamofo said:


> It never fails that there is the most random shit everywhere


JR: "MY GOD! He's using my barbecue sauce! OH GOD! BBQ RIGHT TO THE FACE! HE MAY BE BROKEN IN HALF!"


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

And thus, they pussy out and decide not to turn him heel.

Super-good-guy-Cena is back...yawn!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

People complain that there aren't enough backstage segments and now they're giving us some, and people still complain?
I think this storyline is awesome. It's different, fresh, and has a deep meaning. 
Kane on the mic is genius. 
Loving this storyline so much.
Wasn't what I was expecting for the buildup to RTWM.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe my WWE stock would be worth something if they weren't paying 7 guys to wear suits in empty hallways during shows then taking disability leave after Cena runs into them.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Monster heels are typically booked to be strong. Not to run away from a fight and get beat up every time. Sigh.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Kane learned instant transmission?


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Kane mocked at IWC, about supporting Zack Ryder :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a solid segment, until Kane just walked off >_>


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i liked kanes opening promo and the backstage fight.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

WWE doesnt start with a 20min promo

They have an epic 7 min Kane promo with a great 3min brawl

People still complain


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF was that? WWE, let cena die at the hands of Kane, please.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LVblizzard said:


> I loved that start to the show. What's with all the criticism?


People like to hate for the sake of hating


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Fucking sick of Cena no selling everything. Seriously.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

lennyd44 said:


> Flipping between RAW and BCS National Championship. Why am I not surprised it's gonna be another low scoring defense vs defense game...oh deja vu.


I am watching Raw on the computer and the BCS National Championship on the TV. Best of both worlds. 


Awesome open to Raw! I can see Cena starting to embrace the hate!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

"When you say Cena Sucks,You are really saying YOU suck"I guess that's one way to cheer Cena just to give Kane heat!,Kane was close to taking out Cena..And he just vanishes!?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Kanes one of the all time greats if you ask me,one of the best big men/gimmicks of all time,had some great feuds and he's gold on the mic.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

lol John Laurinaitis is calling his fans The Future Endeav Heads.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> And thus, they pussy out and decide not to turn him heel.
> 
> Super-good-guy-Cena is back...yawn!


yea its better this way tbh


idk why your surprised


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> So.....the storyline is now about the fans being in the wrong for chanting Cena Sucks? What the fuck WWE?





Kabraxal said:


> Or simply a backhanded "You people are just stupid and bitter and jealous for booing our superhero!"... ugh.





YouThinkUKnowMe said:


> If that doesn't kill a heel turn for Cena...


Leave it to WWE to kill potential in an angle.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

backstage street fight cena and kane? borin.gg


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LVblizzard said:


> I loved that start to the show. What's with all the criticism?


Not everyone is you


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Those suit guys look like the same guys that were watching Orton and Barrett brawl


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

DAT HATE


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Spread the hate


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey the Great White Hope is here.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheamus spotted. Incoming squash match.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Great White Sheamus!


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

SHEAMUS!!! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

TOO MANY LIMES!!!!!!


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Weak reaction for sheamus


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

That sheamus pop....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I was so glad those soft cardboard boxes were there to stop Cena from getting hurt!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sheamus gets more and more boring each time he shows up.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

can't wait for Truth tonight...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was a great transition shot. Parent and kid. Kid goes nuts when Sheamus music hits, parent looks at another guy and goes "fuck is this"?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Give into the hate Cena, and together we can rule the WWE as father and son!'


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope nobody actually expects a Cena heel turn... it will N E V E R happen


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> that was an awful segment


It was fine, shush


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

LVblizzard said:


> I loved that start to the show. What's with all the criticism?


Little nerds on here bitch about everything, I would recommend leaving the thread and just watching the show.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

where did kane run to?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Wtf does sheamus scream when he comes out? "FATASSSSSSSSsssssss"


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> JR: "MY GOD! He's using my barbecue sauce! OH GOD! BBQ RIGHT TO THE FACE! HE MAY BE BROKEN IN HALF!"


You forgot to add the subtle #sauceit since WWE has gone balls deep on Twitter


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jinder Mahal with the camel clutch!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jinder Mahal is a poor man's Indian version of Alberto Del Rio...who is himself a Poor Man's Mexican version of JBL.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jinder in the ring with Sheamus and Wade holy shit


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What kind of camel clutch was that? He went for his nose :|

DAT WALK


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Sheamus and Santino as a tag team? Yes


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Sheamus shit I am getting so tired of RAW "Supershow." This RAW Supershow shit needs to end soon.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Release this fuck now please.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just me who thinks WWE are REALLY misusing Sheamus? He's getting massive pops yet he's doing the shit he's doing now.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jinder Mahal is below mediocre in the ring and has acne. At least his gimmick is original.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Here comes Santino Jobella, lol.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So they're going to have the beloved face Sheamus crush poor Santino?

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

fuck you guys who are complaining about the kane-cena segment, seriously some of you will never be happy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus and Santino, that's a hell of a dream team.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fucking hate santino


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh god...

/facepalm


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The crowd is dead, but I love it, because that means Jericho gets no pop


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Santino get the fuck off of my tv


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone please get that dope Santino off of Raw.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They need to change Sheamus' nickname back to the Celtic Warrior.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I see Sheamus and think, "Cool!"
I see Santino and think, "How's the BCS championship game?"
(It's a god damn commercial)


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Sheamus tagging with Santino does fuck all for Sheamus.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

New Barret's theme is awesome... Oh wait!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jinder Mahal pop...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Nick Frost go on a diet?!

Is Father Damien Karras back from the dead?!

Is Rocky Balboa back in his youth?! 

Nope! Its Wade Barrett!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

This match has 0 Americans in it

2 Canadians
Brit
Irish


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Is that Jinder Mahal or Tiger Ali Singh?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

People are far too quick to jump to conclusions. They're telling a story with Cena and Kane. Baby steps on the road to darkness. Tonight Kane forced Cena to use that crowbar to defend himself against evil. He's slowly making Cena succumb to evil in order to destroy evil.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And people say Alberto Del Rio gets no reaction... this guy could give McIntyre a run for his money.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

everyone complaining about kane-cena deserves to watch santino and jinder mahal instead


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good start to the show.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jinder, the guy is so underrated right. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow what a tag match
3 people I give no shit about and santino


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG India and England vs. Italy and Ireland


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

I think Mahal has potential. Lets see how he does with proven main eventers like Sheamus & Barrett.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Love wade barrets new theme oh look its tiger ali singh wheres babu?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Jinder Mahal is a poor man's Indian version of Alberto Del Rio...who is himself a Poor Man's Mexican version of JBL.


:lmao so true!:lmao

Santino makes me die of laughter with that strut that he does around the ring.:lmao

So they went back to 30? Good...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is a waste of time and I for one am not bothering to watch it.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

This crowd is DEAD. I dont usually complain but this is really a weak ass crowd.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jinder is such a heat magnet. It's only a matter of time before the crowd bursts out into a riot.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, how am I supposed to cheer for either team when there's Jinder Mahal and Santino Marella in this match?

Again I say, UGH.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I keep looking at the Twitter graphic to find the latest YouTube URL.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to respect Indian culture there Lawler.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I could not give any less of a shit about this match...


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

The crowd is so not into this match, and I have my volume all the way up


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

is cole actually putting some info out there!? holyshit! then theres king ripping on him for it, i thought king was supposed to be face?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is 22 minutes considered a good royal rumble showing these days? weak.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

adil_909 said:


> everyone complaining about kane-cena deserves to watch santino and jinder mahal instead



absolutely.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

no mention of the champion yet? Man they really don't give a shit about Punk do they....


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lawler's got to be careful here, any other sport he would be sacked


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd could give two shits about this match


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey look, a tag match where the heel team dominates and the face eventually makes the tag


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jinder Mahal:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

You people know Kane's not done yet right? Geez calm down. I wasn't liking where this was going at first but now who knows.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why are these two teaming up with Jobbers? They should be in a feud alone.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Pojko said:


> People are far too quick to jump to conclusions. They're telling a story with Cena and Kane. Baby steps on the road to darkness. Tonight Kane forced Cena to use that crowbar to defend himself against evil. He's slowly making Cena succumb to evil in order to destroy evil.


:lmao

Wouldn't surprise me if they do literally start quoting Star Wars at this rate...I honestly envisage Kane telling Cena to 'let the hate flow through you and strike me down!' soon.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Santino on Raw = people changing the channel to check on the LSU/Bama game. How very considerate of them to put this garbage on Raw.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, nice Lawler apparently has no respect for other cultures.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

Falkono said:


> no mention of the champion yet? Man they really don't give a shit about Punk do they....


rule of thumb on raw even if youre champion wwe doesnt really give a shit unless youre cena


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Billy Kidman said:


> I keep looking at the Twitter graphic to find the latest YouTube URL.


Doing the exact same here. Haha.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Santino is awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jinder is the biggest joke in the WWE right now


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hmmm so what are the chances Jinder beats Sheamus this Friday on Smackdown?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Jinder Mahal:


Awesome!

They continue to let this fuck make a mockery of wrestling. Fuck Santino.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really want Cobra Commander to show up on Raw and put a bullet in Santino's head.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Santino wants the tag. NO! SHEAMUS! DON'T GIVE UP YOUR AIR TIME! God dammit the stupid cobra.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The crowd couldn't give a shit? They sounded a lot more into the match then they usually do.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Santino is a great comedy character.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love when anyone loses to Santino. It's like a 'fuck you' from booking to you.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

The awesome one is here


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Santino wants the tag. NO! SHEAMUS! DON'T GIVE UP YOUR AIR TIME! God dammit the stupid cobra.


"Look at this idiot!" -Cole

Awesome Cole!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess the writers don't care about the show tonight knowing who they are competing against.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Barrett and Sheamus need new music

Jindar and Santino need to be fired


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Johnny Ace 4 Life!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

When there isnt any heat for Johnny then you know the crowd is weak


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I love how Otunga slurps his coffee lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Brodus Clay showing up? You promise?!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Go Santino :mark:


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Brodus?? LOL


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

The backstage brawl sucked with no JR on comentary to build excitement.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

nobody gives a shit about miz. seriously. someone tell him to fuck off.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol at haters on Santino


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Miz is such a bitch.

Also, Brodus Clay? Finally?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ACE is amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"I'm not a lil jimmy. I'm big johnny". YES!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

BRODUS CLAY


----------



## KrisM7 (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish someone like brock lesnar would throw santino down some stairs in a wheelchair...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO
"It's the debut of Brodus Clay!"
Miz: "ABAJHADBHFBAS WHO CARES?!"


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WWE needs more realism, it comes off as so fake so far.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I love Johnny Ace lol...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BIG JOHNNY. Haha, Funkman wins again


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol big Johnny.


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

This Miz acting like a coward crap is getting old.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

"I'm not little Jimmy. I'm big Johnny." :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm not little Jimmy, I'm big Johhny

BOSS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Big Johnny


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that made me laugh more than it should have


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Big Johnny is that dude


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Big Johnny.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ace's corny jokes always get me, I got to be honest


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I knew my Big Johnny Cool would catch on. *


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

alejbr4 said:


> rule of thumb on raw even if youre champion wwe doesnt really give a shit unless youre cena


Yep....think it's pretty safe to think we will see a who punk is facing graphic probably swagger....then "Punk walking to the ring" segment before a break and then have a match and win = no story at all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Johnny, y'all.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

BRODUS CLAY ... BRODUS CLAY .... BRODUS CLAY


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

"I am not a little Jimmy... I am big Johnny" One of the greatest lines ever heard


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Inductee!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

#bigjohnny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Induct Randy Savage! THIS IS COMMAND!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck. Brodus Clay is here.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy shit, I laughed so hard at the "I'm Big Johnny" line :lmao :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

any thoughts on the HOF inductee???


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Miz and Ace matching tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This had better be Macho Man getting into the Hall Of Fame. Or I riot.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol no one cared about Brodus Clay


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

HEAR THAT GUISEE!??!! BRODUS IS COMING TONIGHT!!!!!..... :no:

Also lol at Big Johnny.:lmao


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

i came back for.....ITS BIG JONNY!!!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

If Macho Man doesn't go into the Hall of Fame this year I'll fly to Miami and burn it down


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

"I'm not a little jimmy, I'm Big John"... Priceless smile. 

Ace is Awesome! xD


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

"Brodus, I'm informing you that we have to delay you another week"...coming after commercial break.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I was about to say how dumb the Cobra sleeve is, but then I remembered Mr. Socko and said 
"hey, you can't be mad at that if you loved Mr. Socko" :lmao

Otunga with the slurp!:lmao:lmao
Clay's gonna debut, really?? We'll see about that.
BIG JOHNNY IN DA HOUSE!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao

Who has he been texting for the past few months?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Im not a little jimmy im a big johnny


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

please be Savage...please be Savage...please be Savage...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was teh point of that last match.................


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Corpus christi has by far the worst crowd in texas.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"I'm not little Jimmy; I'm big Johnny.








"

The best segment thus far and it was only a half a minute.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Isn't Mil Mascaras the first inductee?


----------



## lennyd44 (Apr 6, 2010)

And based on that Kane's segment alone, now I think Cena won't turn heel. WWE is trying to get people to accept Cena by having Kane call out Cena's hater...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ugh, vs. Jack Swagger. Yawn.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mil Mascaras was the first inductee? Or does Mexico not count?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

big johnny

lololololololollol


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

The Miz always has the most ridiculous ties. Even frat dudes wouldn't wear those.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This raw is looking very booooooooooooooring, But I'm liking Kane like usuall


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Better be Macho Man.....

Just such a shame he was not alive to see it


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

First inductee gotta be Doink


----------



## KrisM7 (Jun 2, 2008)

Its chris benoit..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> nobody gives a shit about miz. seriously. someone tell him to fuck off.


I cared 6 months ago, but he's really lost his way. It's a mix of the angles, and him looking not just whiny, but like a *huge* bitch. And he needs to mix up the catchphrases and whatnot with more normalized talking. He's trying too hard to stay "in character" - just be natural dude.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Wait did they seriously get Wade Barrett to the arena just to be knocked off the apron?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just have Johnny Ace in every segment, the guy is gold :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If this does turn out to be Savage in the HOF, I fully expect to see 'database error' for the next 10 mins


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Brodus to be Miz's body guard


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CC91 said:


> WWE needs more realism, it comes off as so fake so far.


It has been for a while now. It's all in the presentation of the show, and the gimmicks.

If Savage isn't the first inductee this year, fuck the HOF.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

what is the point of cm punk facing swagger, doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ace trolling Miz


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol I bet theres no brudus clay debut and johnny is trolling us


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Anybody think they will reveal who he's been texting


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Better be Macho Man.....
> 
> Just such a shame he was not alive to see it


It's such bullshit if it's The Rock and not Savage. But I'm inclined to think it is The Rock, which sucks. It implies he is 'done' after WM is why.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucX00hhTKBU

needs to be on a T-Shirt or i riot.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus Clay vs. Beefcake Cartman


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

i hope the first inductee is batista!


----------



## ataris816 (Mar 11, 2007)

I bet tonight they'll have one of the weaker inductees be announced. Knowing WWE these days, it'll be the Bushwhackers or George the camera guy from the 1980's that just signed a legends contract.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.hasbrodusclaydebutedyet.com/


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Braden Walkers time has come HOF 2012


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL just showed a commercial for a TNA live show here, promoting Hardy Joe and Flair...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

EDGE!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Isn't Mil Mascaras already announced for the HOF this year?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> I cared 6 months ago, but he's really lost his way. It's a mix of the angles, and him looking not just whiny, but like a *huge* bitch. And he needs to mix up the catchphrases and whatnot with more normalized talking. He's trying too hard to stay "in character" - just be natural dude.


He's a good obnoxious upper mid card heel. He's not a main event guy and they never should have tried to make him one.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Edge?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh God...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Edge? *GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE.*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be RockPlease be Rock


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Edge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

EDGE?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Edge?!!


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

of course, edge


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

edge


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Edge? this early?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

EDGE!!!!!

Holy shit that was FAST!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmm...


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Edge. Sweet.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Edge. That's OK, I can live with that


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Edge.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

NOOOOO. Too early edge


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I can't complain about Edge, but fuck.

What a joke.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

EDGE


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

EDGE!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Edge. Guess 29 wont be in Toronto


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh look, it's Edge....


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT OH SHIT


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh.... Edge.... yawn


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is way too early for him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Edge, baby!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Edge wow thats awesome


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Edge!!!!!! oh hell yes...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow... already? Good for him!*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

It's Edge! Oh and Seether.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Fucking Edge before Macho Man? *FUCK OFF.*


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Edge.

Nice.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I won't be critical but deserving of the induction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh, could have saved this one for a couple of years.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Edge is the first one hm..


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Edge over savage? Wow


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Say what... So I wasn't all that wrong on my thoughts...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i respect edge, but fuck the WWE for getting this wrong and not using this first one on Macho Man. That is one poor fucking decision


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok Edge. I'm fine with that selection; his career is clearly over. 

Still wish it was Savage, but ok. Savage better NOT be anything but a main headline induction though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Edge? Over Savage?
Savage better be in there......


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Of course he's being inducted, and I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Edge is going in a year after retirement, same as HBK.


----------



## ataris816 (Mar 11, 2007)

Too soon for Edge...I really hope he's not the big inductee of the year.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

YES CHRISTIANS TURNING FACE


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Edge? Really?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Dat tongue in Lita's pallet. <.<


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

way too early


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

They really hate the Macho Man don't they???


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

they should have waited a few years at least


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Very happy with this.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Has hoping they did it in canada


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

EDGE! EDGE! EDGE! EDGE!
Thank you Edge!


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Forum crash


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

EDGE!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

EDGE!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i came here to see The Rock get induct you give me the Edge 
Fuck you WWE


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Can Punk ever give an interview without talking about himself...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol Matt Hardy just shot himself in the face


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good God they rushed his induction... he deserves it, but already? Really? I guess Shaquille O'Neal is going in


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Edge defiantly deserves this.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats Edge


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, I'm a HUGE Edge mark and he no doubt deserves to be in HOF but above Savage?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Also, I fucking love Seether


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy wearing a shirt with the old WWF logo. Awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well done Edge


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

KietKudi said:


> Edge is the first one hm..


Mil Mascaras


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gangrel spotting!


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

why isn't he here live?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol what a joke.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Deserving but just way too early. Should have saved it ten years from now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think they will eventually induct Macho Man, they will wait until a few weeks before Wrestlemania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

EDGE!!! That's cool.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Before taker, foley SAVAGE WTF


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Mason ryan looks... weird.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz talking to Batista 2.0


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mason Ryan looking like he's been watching Raw tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mason's mullet is more awesome than he is.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mason Ryan has actual cleavage. Fucking freak.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

o shit another one?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh look, it's Batista.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ryder got boos?
LOL


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

ok...2nd week...Ryder getting heat. the HELL IS GOING ON


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...did Lawler just say that Mason Ryan had a great body?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Must be a big class this year if they're announcing two people into HoF.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Batista sighting


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to see Ryder start getting boooed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Second HOF announcement later... and Edge does deserve it.

And Savage's family might be holding it up on that end now, not the WWE.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Thankyou Edge, 2nd inductee to be announced later on the show.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love Edge, he's one of my favourites of all time. Personally I think it's too early for him to go in the Hall of Fame but I'm not going to complain. He's deserving of this accomplishment and that's what matters.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Mason is damn sexy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> Deserving but just way too early. Should have saved it ten years from now.


:agree:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ that guy in the blue hoodie walking by like a FUCKING IDIOT.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off ryder


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> ...did Lawler just say that Mason Ryan had a great body?


Yes he did.

Lol at Ryder.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Ryder's so gonna boink Eve.

lolKaneCreepin


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Edge deserves a spot, but Savage has been long over due.

Sammartino too for that matter, but apparently it's his choice to stay out so...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Ryder heat.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

LMAO Kane


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ryder is such a nerd


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

inb4 Brodus Clay attacks Truth


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if you have Ryder in your sig along with guys like Punk and Danielson PLEASE remove that fucking geek jesus christ.


----------



## ataris816 (Mar 11, 2007)

Even if Savage was inducted, he wouldn't be the main inductee. WWE likes to have more inductees that are alive so they can actually give speeches. Like in 2006, Eddie was a big inductee, but Bret was the closer. Makes more sense to have someone that can actually talk about their own career rather than the Genius give a speech about how much he loved his brother.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Kanes one CLB...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth v Kane battle of the stalkers.*


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

hahahaha. Kane hiding again.

Told you his new character is that of a pussy!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Edge needs to get in the queue.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

So last week, R Truth was being a stalking creep fucker.

Now it's Kane.

Sweet.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

bahahaha sneaky kane


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryder will be the first to give into the hate....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that was so bad,
No words.........


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn... Kane really wants a bit of Ryder's ass. He aint taking no the an answer either.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL kane is chilling in the back


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO I love how Kane just popped his head out. He was like, "Zack? Zack? Okay I'll go back to play with myself now."


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Paedo in the closet


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, the stalker angle again?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kane jerking off @ ryder phone call to his dad


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Why is kane hiding on a closet


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Kane is stalking Ryder behind doors now? for what reason?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, now THAT was ridiculous for Kane.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Edge shouldn't of got in this year at all honestly. The fact that he was the first inductee is an even bigger joke. He was never a top line guy like a HBK, HHH, Cena or Taker. Guys who would rightfully be inducted the next year after their retirement.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess Ryder associating himself backfired badly on him, he's getting heat for the 2nd week in a row. I'm not a Cena hater, but it is what it is, beeing put over by Cena doesn't work.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i am fucking upset
Randy savage or The Rock should get into 2012

Edge..Too early Fuck you wwe


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Before taker, foley SAVAGE WTF


Taker's still wrestling, Foley went to TNA (so give him a few years), Savage raped Stephanie (allegedly) and ran away to WCW.

Edge put his body on the line for WWE for over a decade.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ryder getting booed? What the fuck has he done to deserve that? Stupid crowd.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Biggest creeper moment ever.

Brodus to be Miz's bodyguard. Calling it now


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Ryder needs to disassociate with Cena ASAP, he's getting pockets of boos.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

So Zack's date with Eve is on, but it'll likely end up not happening because of Ryder likely getting kidnapped by Kane. Talk about a mix of storylines


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cool to see Edge in the HOF.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

zack ryder, fuck off already.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They should of had the door open but not show us who it was. Would then ask questions of is it Jericho? Kane? Brodus Clay? Undertaker!?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Edge shouldn't of got in this year at all honestly. The fact that he was the first inductee is an even bigger joke. He was never a top line guy like a HBK, HHH, Cena or Taker.


Is it possible that he is the headliner for this year's HoF class?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh ok, maybe Savage will be inducted tonight.

And yeah, I'm sure being inducted into the HOF really shows how much EDGE did in his career.
Just like it shows how much Drew Carrey did in his WWE career, right? 

Kane being sneaky!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup..They screwed Kane yet again,Brought back the creepy masked look But made him a p**y even more than last year!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I expected Kane to scream TOASTY!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Edge shouldn't of got in this year at all honestly. The fact that he was the first inductee is an even bigger joke. He was never a top line guy like a HBK, HHH, Cena or Taker.




Edge legitimately defined an entire show for years, and helped bridge the gap between 2005 and the current era. He's one of the best of his time. I'd say he definitely deserves it. I do believe Rock should be in this year as the headline, but Edge is great


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Benoit should be in the HOF.
Best work ever remember


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Edgehead41190 said:


> ok...2nd week...Ryder getting heat. the HELL IS GOING ON


He always does todays crowds dont have a clue


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Kane is coming out of the closet


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth v Kane battle of the stalkers.*


Kane/R-Truth sneak-up tag team, calling it now. "Quack! Quack! Quack! From Hell!"


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Two words katie vick.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

cant believe people are actually bitching about Edge being inducted. He was one of the biggest stars ever and just suddenly retired last year


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kofi vs. Daniel Bryan I'm okay with this


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryder is being set up to be the recipient of Cena embracing the hate.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol Kane being creepy as hell
And they are probably booing Ryder for 'dating' Eve


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So Zack's date with Eve is on, but it'll likely end up not happening because of Ryder likely getting kidnapped by Kane. Talk about a mix of storylines


And Kane shows up at the date, goes like Freddy Kruger and says "Im your new boyfriend now, Eve"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

It might be too early for Edge but who fuckin cares he diserves it glad he will be in there. I guess this mean WM 29 wont be in canada nxt year. And people relax Macho man will get there maybe he will be the 2nd one


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

IT'S DAT BOY D-BRY!!!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao @ Kane, fucking ridiculous. Like something from Scooby Doo or some shit!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Kofi vs Bryan?

Awesomeness incoming


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Now we're gonna find out if the booing is real or not for D. Bryan...and...
Very very silent.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WHC gets no reaction...what the hell


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

crowd giving nobody a reaction!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Ryder needs to disassociate with Cena ASAP, he's getting pockets of boos.


as predicted by everyone, its so sad, wwe uses his hard work of getting over to help cena get over and in turn it starts killing all of his momentum he built up from his hard work, makes you understand why no one else does any extra effort, no matter what its wwe booking screwing you in the end


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

for some reason I honestly can't get with the Bryan as champ program...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is heel?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I love Danielson, but I don't think there was a single person standing in the arena when his music hit.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll bet Undertaker is the second inductee, and Vince McMahon will send a personalized troll face to all of Macho Man's family


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nobody cares about Bryan...good or bad and that's a shame.*


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Are WWE really this stupid?? How many angles will they throw at the fans trying to get crappy faces, like Cena, over? They really have no respect...at all.

Someone burn this shit to the ground.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

No reaction for Bryan


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Bryan vs Superface Kofi, heel turn or what


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah the problem is Edge JUST retired. He shouldn't be in there yet.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, here's the thing about the Edge induction. We all knew that one day, he was going to be inducted into the HOF (whether you're a fan or not). But none of us expected his career to end like it did. So all this talk about it being too soon -- I think it's just right, especially as a thank you for literally putting his life on the line in the end.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kofi > Bryan


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan playing a heel.

Still no fucks given by any audience as of yet.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I won't even ask why we're having a tag team match with ONE HALF of the tag champions. Nope.


Oh...its not a tag match. Face champion v face champion....ok


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL the least over World Champion in the last 30 years. Or probably history.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Of course Ryder's going to start getting boos. 
That's what happens when Cena is your best fwiend.

DBry, still confused why they're turning him heel, but hopefully it starts getting interesting.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bryan is turning heel?

Michael Cole becomes a fan in 3...2...1...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

IT JUST DAWNED ON ME: Vince McMahon is the second inductee.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Before or at Rumble, but Bryan is going heel.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Heel said:


> Ryder getting booed? What the fuck has he done to deserve that? Stupid crowd.


probably his affiliation with Cena


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

D Bryan def. A heel now. Matching against a face.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

A heel that starts a match with a handshake?


This crowd sucks donkey balls


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bryan is a slick heel.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dlb223 said:


> I'll bet Undertaker is the second inductee, and Vince McMahon will send a personalized troll face to all of Macho Man's family


*'Taker isn't retired though.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bryan as a heel just seems hilarious.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Edge shouldn't of got in this year at all honestly. The fact that he was the first inductee is an even bigger joke. He was never a top line guy like a HBK, HHH, Cena or Taker. Guys who would rightfully be inducted the next year after their retirement.


I would of been fine if he waited a few years, yeah. 

As far as DB goes, I want to see Mark Henry win the belt back. DB would be an amusing heel at the midcard level.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy shit that reversal


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

seriously crowds should get a rating between 1-5. whichever crowd sucks ass like this one should not get any televised live events in their city. and i don't buy this small city bullshit. i am from hershey, PA and we always have an awesome crowd despite the giant center being pretty small. fuck these small crowds not making any noise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow that was a quick match. Kind of a waste.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

THAT FINISH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And after all that he still squashed Kofi.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmafo so fast.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Its amazing how the fans pay to go there only to stay quiet. Byran got ZERO reaction just then.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol shit match. Damn RAW needs to step it up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Edge is crap, I'd rather see Benoit in the HOF.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

well that was quick


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Kofi :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

this is an awkward heel turn


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Erm.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Meh. Tap or snap, jobber Kingston.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *'Taker isn't retired though.*


Neither was Ric Flair, remember?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> I won't even ask why we're having a tag team match with ONE HALF of the tag champions. Nope.
> 
> 
> Oh...its not a tag match. Face champion v face champion....ok


Bryan is a heel. And he challenged the lowest champion in the company.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *'Taker isn't retired though.*


thats what makes it a troll..fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D Bryan is an incredible troll :lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow they had Kofi give D Brian a squash match. Didn't expect that.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This show hasn't really been all that exciting so far. Hoping it picks up.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

BIG SLOW


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow that match was pointless


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

YEAHHHH, YEAHHHHHHH LOLOL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Here comes Big Show. WMD on Bryan in 3, 2....


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Not a single fuck is being given. :sad:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KNOCK HIS ASS OUT, BIG SHOW!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big smiling goofy Big Show does absolutely nothing for me.*


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

why is this big oaf always laughing, go and knock out daniel brian you giant tub of lard.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Slow crashed this forum? no surpise


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alrighty then, Kofi isn't getting a push anytime soon. 
That match was f'n terrible. 
I don't even know what I just watched.


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

Heel said:


> Ryder getting booed? What the fuck has he done to deserve that? Stupid crowd.


ryder sucks that's why


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Why are people bitching about no Savage?,Edge is the first one(or 2nd cause of Mil Mascaras)stop making it seem like Edge was the last one and just wait than wanting NOW NOW NOW as usual!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone forgetting ADR, he was unover.... I mean I heard silent farts when he was walking out.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...why did Kofi have a shorter match than Santino or Jinder Mahal...


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

lmao Bryan is trolling so hard, it's hilarious


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Slow Bryan turn?


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show looks like a big, giant, camo condom


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

NOOOO not these guys main eventing again


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

this is pathetic, big show should knock his ass out.

obviously mark henry is going to get involved in a no dq match


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm digging Bryan as a heel. No surprise.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Henry is going to interfere in that match


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan heel turn = WWE saying, "Well, we don't really know how to solve our problems..."


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

No DQ? Ah well, was good while it lasted (kind of)


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Mark Henry to get involved fuck off Big Show blah blah blah


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Big smiling goofy Big Show does absolutely nothing for me.*


Has he ever done anything for us?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I don't know how Bryan is going to hang with the Big Show."

Uhhh, dipshit, he did last week until the interference.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *'Taker isn't retired though.*


Undertaker is absolutely nothing but the main induction either. 

Hell he could be the _only_ guy inducted and it would be completely ok. You could easily milk two hours on talking about the Undertaker and showing old footage. There's like 22 years of material waiting to be used.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

JeriTroll


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyway they turn Show heel instead? The Bryan turn seems too obvious


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Show 'bout just tripped on that top rope.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *Big smiling goofy Big Show does absolutely nothing for me.*


I mark for this Big Show


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Jeritroll! I hope he's still quiet.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, will Brodus Clay actually debut tonight?!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up. Just another troll by Vinny Mac.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol really hope this trolling. Brodus gets his own locker room?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.hasbrodusclaydebutedyet.com/

Yes?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

fuck me what is going on with Daniel Bryan this shit is so clustered


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brodus, NEXT!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not convinced Brodus will be on unless I actually see him in the ring...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God I hope Johnny pulls Brodus from the show at the last minute to piss off everyone.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"After months of hype, we're finally going to see Brodus Clay!"

...............what months of hype?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

who will be Clay's victim? Heath Slater?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ron Swanson said:


> Anyway they turn Show heel instead? The Bryan turn seems too obvious


Nope


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Louie85TX said:


> Why are people bitching about no Savage?,Edge is the first one(or 2nd cause of Mil Mascaras)stop making it seem like Edge was the last one and just wait than wanting NOW NOW NOW as usual!


I think it's more about the lack of respect that theyre showing for an absolute ICON. Macho Man should have been the first one down the pipe without second thought. Theyre likely hanging onto Macho Man for the last slot to keep fans interested and tuning into their show to see "will Macho Man make it this week?!"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> Bryan heel turn = WWE saying, "Well, we don't really know how to solve our problems..."


Or maybe it means the WWE is saying, "Let's try out somethings to help get one of our best in ring workers over with the crowd." Have all of them worked? No, but at least they are trying to develop his character and get him over, heel or face.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

RKO299 said:


> ryder sucks that's why


*Pretty much... his association with Cena isn't helping his popularity either. It's just a big dork... people don't wanna get behind that. Sure they will for a minute but that's about it. 

They need to toughen the character up...but I don't see that happening any time soon.*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Brodus Clay will probably get taken out by Kane on the way to the ring.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this is a terrible place for Brodus to debut. This crowd sucks


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What kind of logo was that for Brodus???
Was that a Mirror Disco Ball with his name in diamonds???
What are we about to witness?:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Brodus..About f'n time!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Edge in the HOF, awesome


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Let Clay squash Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

did Brodus just make the forum crash?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If Brodus is on, wouldn't surprise me if he in with Evan Bourne.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ok wth this crowd has the most signs i have seen at a wwe event in months but they are silent.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ace's trollin us right now, Brodus in his own locker room what is the 00/01


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It would be funny if Clay got squashed and was never heard from again...like that Jackson Andrews character.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LEX EXPRESS.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Macho Man sighting!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, show Macho Man in the Rumble flashback but don't induct him. Fuckers.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder who Brodus is going to squash


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

I don't think I wanna know why Brodus Clays logo looked like dancing with the stars logo.......or how i know what dancing with the stars is #coverblown


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holycityzoo said:


> Or maybe it means the WWE is saying, "Let's try out somethings to help get one of our best in ring workers over with the crowd." Have all of them worked? No, but at least they are trying to develop his character and get him over, heel or face.


another cowardly heel is not what the WWE needs. It hasnt worked with ADR, Miz, et al....it shouldnt be the route they pursue with Bryan.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BIG DADDY COOL!*


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

How is Brodus Fucking Clay meant to be intimidating when all I can remember is Alberto jobbing him out big time in a backstage segment..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why is Michael Cole undermining Bryan?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Clay into the hof i called it.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

They just had to show Macho Man to piss me off even more.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok. fuck sake.

ITS NOT A "DEBUT" IF HE'S WRESTLED BEFORE.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brodus Clay gets buried by Big Daddy Cool Diesel


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Times. Good Times.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Marking for Earl H.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HERE COMES G-RILLA!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD....


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

BRODUS CLAY LOOK KIDS


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Planet Funk?!? GTFO.


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

what did show say while he and daniel where shaking hands?


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Planet funk!!!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the hell.....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Lex Luger.

OMG, BRODUS CLAY!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ERNST THE CAT MILLER!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ this


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol what the fuck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Funkasaurus?!?!?

Ha ha ha ha ha ha....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh what the fuck is this.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

........WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Cat's theme?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!
*
Ernest Miller theme.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahhh....I see. Good. Good.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...what.. the.. fuck...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ROOOOOFL


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WHAT! WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK?!#$!$!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Planet Funk? The Funkosauros?

I give up...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The..... fuck?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF???


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

...LOL wtf


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:lmao 

this is fantastic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wait... What?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

OH MY GOD THIS IS GREAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

What...the...fuck...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao @ the Funkasauras!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you Funking Serious?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahahaha WWE RUINED HIM


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

CLAY IS PIMPING!


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

what have they done to Brodus Clay? :lmao


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

BWAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAaaaaaaaa


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Is it really Broadus Clay?

THA FUNKASAURUS TO ZERO SOUND.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

LOLOLOL


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

YES YES YES! Awesome!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

What the fuck is going on?!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

the crowd is fucking dead


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh my fucking God. This is just soooo.......funny.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

i cant stop laughing


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

THIS is was everyone has been waiting for and bitching about???

.........._THIS_???


*head explodes*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

what did they do to him


----------



## KrisM7 (Jun 2, 2008)

OH MY FUCKING WORD. Actually just pissed myself.


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

wat.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

what the i dont even


FLASH FUNK


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

OH SNAP, RIKISHI'S RETURNED!?!?!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've always hated Brodus up until this point.... This is fucking amazing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

WWE has entered the "Troll Era"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The fuck is this gimmick. The. Fuck.

HE'S RE-RUN FROM WHAT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

THE FUCK....AM I SEEING YO MTV RAPS???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF IS GOING ON?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This has literally made me like Clay more


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I KNEW IT!
I KNEW SOMETHING FUNKY WAS ABOUT TO HAPPEN!
:lmao

THIS IS TOO F'N AWESOME!!!!!!!!!
OMGOSH!!!!;lmao
I'm crying!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

He is being punished for something...just wow.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

What......The......F**k!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

oh god.....shockmaster can finally rest knowing there is something shitter then his enterance


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... that was actually entertaining. And unexpected!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> another cowardly heel is not what the WWE needs. It hasnt worked with ADR, Miz, et al....it shouldnt be the route they pursue with Bryan.


I disagree, I think a Jericho during his Undisputed run would fit Bryan a lot better than it fit Miz or ADR. Bryan can't be a monster heel, look at him dude lol. You gotta go with what fits him and I think that type of cowardly but egotistical heel would fit him well.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON???


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Hahahahaha! I'm laughing so hard at all the people here who have been eagerly awaiting Brodus Clay!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What the fuck? "My bad?" 

Haha


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

WHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTT IN THE FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKIIIIIINNNGGGG HEEEEEEELLLLLLL!!!!!1


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my god! Is this a joke?? What the hell is the WWE thinking??


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well its obvious Triple H does not like Brodus. Buried before he even begins.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

THIS IS THE GUY WHOS DICK EVERYONE IS RIDING? WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG, They ruined this man's career and they probably don't care.

LOLOLOLOOLOOL.OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 29, 2011)

What the actual fuck?! This cannot be real?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao So this is Clay? All the hype on this shit? If I wanted to watch dancing TV, I would watch Rikishi and Too Cool dance on youtube. 

WWE and their shitty gimmicks.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont even ...


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF what a twist!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What the fuck? "My Bad?"

Uh, I guess it's a "new" character, yeah. Caught me off guard for sure.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

BEST THING EVER!!!i!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ernest The Cat Miller!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck this company


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG Brodus :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

You didn't see that coming :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brodus Clay NEEDS to win the RR.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

If you're against this then you have no funky soul!
"My bad":lmao:lmao!!!!!
"Suplex baby"

I LOVE the Funkasaurus!!!!!
:lmao:lmao


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Well we all asked to not have the product be so predictable.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This is either the best thing I have ever seen or the worst thing ever!!!


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I am genuinely so happy I just witnessed that. I don't think I've ever laughed out loud at WWE as much as I did then.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Did I drink some dodgy tea or what the fuck?...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The FUNKasaurus came in a stomped so hard that it destroyed the Wrestling Forum!
Best f'n segment I've ever seen. :lmao:lmao
I'm in tears from laughter!
New Favorite right dere!!!!:lmao:lmao

"My Bad" "You didn't see that coming!"


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Probably the most WTF I've ever been since I watched WWE.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone else get a fright when they saw Kane in the reflection? That's me getting no sleep tonight.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Swagger seriously looks like he's 16, I question if he actually has the ability to grow facial hair.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear lord Brodus what have they done to ya?!?!?!

lol I notice cm punk catching a quick glance at rosa mendez ass


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

does anyone REALLY give a fuck about Clay?..I sence a Russo swerve


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Flash Funk gained alot of weight since 96.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> :lmao So this is Clay? All the hype on this shit? If I wanted to watch dancing TV, I would watch Rikishi and Too Cool dance on youtube.
> 
> WWE and their shitty gimmicks.


That's what you get when you piss off people backstage.

And if you think Brodus feels bad, how about Hawkins? He had to lose to the love child of Ernest Miller and Viscera.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"My bad" made me spit our my water and cry!

Awesome stuff. I literally can't wait for more


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

fuck vince mcmahon


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuck this site crashes on everything these days. Besides funky clay CM Punk!!!!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

this crowd sucks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Laurinaitis still introduces himself to CM Punk. How can anyone hate this guy?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Everyon riding clay's dick and got what they deserved. I hope Jericho gets no reaction


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Johnny "Funkman" Laurinitis and The Funkasaurus HAVE to have a segment next week.
I love Brodus Clay, seriously! That was so f'n epiic!
Beyond words!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Brodus "The Cat" Clay. :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

good to see punk got the belt back...no mention of Dolph running off with it last week. Good job ruining a potentially good way to get a new belt design into the fold.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Seriously...I'm baffled


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

That was so funkin awesome that it crashed the shit out of the forum. :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

That was well worth the wait. So awesome


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> If you're against this then you have no funky soul!
> "My bad":lmao:lmao!!!!!
> "Suplex baby"
> 
> ...


can't lie it was kinda funny. and he did get a decent reaction. he could make this work.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Second week in a row the fucking WWE Champion is not the main event on RAW...


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

WHAT THE FUCK BRODUS CLAY WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cena-Dolph and new Dolph's tee-shirt


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Laurinitis will cost Ziggler at the Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> this crowd sucks


Crowds in Texas always suck


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> this crowd sucks


Nothin new man, the days of a hot RAW crowd are pretty much over, except for a few choice cities.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Funkasaurus kind of reminds me of Akeem.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh what the fuck is this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They probably ruined Brodus Clay's career and they probably don't care.

lololololololololololololo


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Brodie Clay broke the forums! I loved it. Reminds me of the godfather, just simple fun.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I do believe Brodus Clay just destroyed the internet


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Vince Russo has NOTHING on the WWE...nothing.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn.

Apparently, Heavy D is still alive. Awesome.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

BRODUS CLAY!!!! When he said planet funk i went :O?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!

WTF did they do to Brotus Clay? Completely ruined his character.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's funny that the WWE champion isn't even anywhere close to the Raw main event. *


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Brodus just killed this forum


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Best part of that segment was getting to hear Ernest the Cat Miller's entrance theme again. Hopefully they repeat what happened with him at Royal Rumble 2004: he dances out to and inside the ring, only to be thrown out moments later.

...after that they can do whatever they want with Brodus, I can't see him going anywhere with that. He even seemed pretty uncomfortable to me.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Crowd is finally alive though...


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

im just glad it was different, but its still wwe booking they might fuck him up in the next 2 weeks and everyone will hate brodus. on bryan i dont want him to be heel, why cant there be a fae whose different from the mold, everyone who doesnt fit the mold goes heel. why cant bryan just be a face by being a good guy who doesnt cheat and wins by wrestling rather than chicken shit heel # 432643208946, or baby face who sucks off the crowd # 4324389765438957...just let him cut promos, wrestle anyone anywhere in any match and go around shaking hands before and after matches. have downstait give him a new theme call it snapping bones or somthing. and let him get over that way. let him break the mold


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

As much as the Brodus Clay swerve was "wrestlecrap" I have to admit that I marked, that was quality.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brodus Clay debut was so unexpected and hilarious. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Best AND Worst gimmick of 2012. lol


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:mark: Planet Funk


----------



## Global Dominotion (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody moaning about what happened is a miserable fuck, get a grip, you complain that things are too predictable, you complain when things are unpredictable, you complain about big man squash matches, you complain when they do something different with a big man, you complain when things are too serious, you complain when things are funny. That was entertaining.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

DA FUNKASAURUSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

People are going to shit on it because he didn't come out a giant, bland, boring monster fuck with no personality who squashes until he's crushed by the Cena machine or WWE's booking. We got something WILDLY different and rather refreshing. Reminded me a lot of Dusty Rhodes being a big guy with a fun personality.

I honestly marked out and laughed my ass off during the entrance. It was amazing. Ring attire could use less gay though.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

No...wwe cant be THAT stuipid


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't care what anyone says, Clay's debut was great. lol


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

wat.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

What.The.Fuck

I'm still stunned.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That looked like a mix between One Man Gang and The Godfather. *


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Crowd is finally alive though...




Punk and Cena are about the only guys to get big reactions these days.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I kept expecting Big Dick Johnson to come out and start dancing with Brodus for some reason.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what I just saw... BUT I LIKED IT!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Somebody call my mama!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

his debut caught me by surprise...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know I was seeing stuff, right? Please tell me I am awake in a nightmare and Brodus Clay did not debut as this Funkasoarus character.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> People are going to shit on it because he didn't come out a giant, bland, boring monster fuck with no personality who squashes until he's crushed by the Cena machine or WWE's booking. We got something WILDLY different and rather refreshing. Reminded me a lot of Dusty Rhodes being a big guy with a fun personality.
> 
> I honestly marked out and laughed my ass off during the entrance. It was amazing. Ring attire could use less gay though.


No, people are going to hate it because it's fucking stupid.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Broadus Clay= Highlight of the night.That was fucking awesome!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was Jericho who pitched that gimmick for Brodus to WWE Creative.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That looked like a mix between One Man Gang and The Godfather. *


i was thinking more dusty by how he was moving and gyrating with flash funk...hell even had dancers


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Global Dominotion said:


> Anybody moaning about what happened is a miserable fuck, get a grip, you complain that things are too predictable, you complain when things are unpredictable, you complain about big man squash matches, you complain when they do something different with a big man, you complain when things are too serious, you complain when things are funny. That was entertaining.


Sir, you need to calm down. Get a grip.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope he stays like, and doesn't change. Not everyone has to be a main eventer or have a serious character.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Now we know the reason for the long wait...choreography!

Boss.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

i may have a face i actually like other than Sheamus now


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't forget to mention that Zack Ryder apparently carries a toothbrush with him, and Kane likes to sky on him while he practices good hygeine


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

boring


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still laughing at the Brodus thing, man that was incredible. I don't even care if it was ridiculous, it was hilarious. I AM THE MONSTER UNDERNEATH YOUR BED... you certainly are now!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sure if nothing else, that Brodus debut will make the "WTF moments of 2012" list.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Doesn't even seem like Punks the WWE Champion. Still not main eventing.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Second week in a row the fucking WWE Champion is not the main event on RAW...


cena sells shirts


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

hazuki said:


> Crowd is finally alive though...


You can thank the Funkasaurus for that!
Seriously, I hope he keeps that gimmick. 
That literally made my whole night! I was crying and my stomach hurt from laughing. 
Best thing ever!

How old is he? He's pretty young right? He has PLENTY of time to have his gimmick changed 
and become a generic heel like everyone else.
But for right now, we NEED this character. 
Him and Johnny Ace together will do wonders for the show, no joke!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Seriously...I'm baffled


----------



## ibangedurex (Jan 7, 2010)

LMFAO BEST THING IVE SEEN ON RAW THIS YEAR.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

All the wwe does anymore is troll the fans. Wwe is one big troll face.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That was awesome. Including the jokes he said during the match. Just gold.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Am i the only one who finds Vickie Guerrero Sexy!?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That looked like a mix between One Man Gang and The Godfather. *


More like The Godfather and Rikishi


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> Second week in a row the fucking WWE Champion is not the main event on RAW...


If you know your Raw history then you would know that the end of the first hour/beginning of the second hour is a main-event slot of the show.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

SOOO CM PUNK is lowering ratings... funny since the crowd weren't even in the arena until he came out. now they're pretty hot, strange. Ratings = bullshit argument


ps, Brodus was epic


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brodus to be the new Rikishi?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate these touch of gay commercials


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Beaker3391 said:


> Am i the only one who finds Vickie Guerrero Sexy!?


Yes, I promise.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

You people want gimmicks and not generic vanilla midgets like ziggler well here you go.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That Brodus Clay segment was the funniest thing I've seen on WWE TV in a long time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, for some reason Rikishi was the first thing that come to my mind too and Rikishi is one of my favourites from the AE.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

So, this is why Johnny Ace didn't want him on Raw for so long :lmao he was at Planet Funk.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Funkasaurus debut = WWE giving the whole internet wrestling community a big 'FUCK YOU!'


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I honestly didn't know what to think, and I'm still not really sure, but since that crippy just kicked in I'm laughing about it in a good way ha


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

brodus clay > ernest miller


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> Doesn't even seem like Punks the WWE Champion. Still not main eventing.


Ive been saying that for a while. Cena is still the no.1 guy in this business. He doesnt need the belt for that

Cena will be maineventing tonight.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought he was more like a combo of Flash Funk and Akeem.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Brodus is like the modern day godfather. I hope he brings his hoes to the ring.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This is how they're using Naomi? oh well it was nice to see her on TV.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> cena sells shirts


And recently CM Punk has been selling more shirts.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This match is good so far.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If you know your Raw history then you would know that the end of the first hour/beginning of the second hour is a main-event slot of the show.


Thank you.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Get this match over with. I wanna see Jericho.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Were the dancers Naomi from NXT and the first eliminated woman from Tough Enough?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

alejbr4 said:


> i was thinking more dusty by how he was moving and gyrating with flash funk...hell even had dancers


*lol yes I guess I should have said Akeem the African Dream and not One Man Gang.  Akeem the African Dream + The Godfather = Brodus Clay. *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

jesus fucking christ. ALL I DO IS BOTCH should be Swaggers theme music.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWEGoldust Goldust
“@craigrsmith: @WWEGoldust What do you think of Brodus Clay's new #funkasaurus gimmick?”boy got moves


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Brodus' debut was fantastic. A rikishi type of Character , nothing wrong with that. The IWC is just NEVER happy.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

#rapetime


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's the thing: I loved that Brodus Clay thing. It was incredible. I'd love to see it replace the stupid Santino crap, cause the kids do need something goofy, and the mature fans can enjoy it too. But it's only a matter of time before the Funkasaurus is no longer funny, and he does tag team matches with Santino and Hornswoggle.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Little Jimmy is just as baffled as the rest of us.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

pretty good match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This match is pretty good. (Y)


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Time for corey to update the brodus dlc.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Get Swagger back in the main event...now. He's carrying this match.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I'll be damned. Jack Swagger is putting on a good match.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Brodus was solid in the ring but the gimmick is lame. I see seriouspotential in Brodus though.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

FUCK THIS CROWD, FUCK THIS CROWD


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Swagger has always been a good in ring guy.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Very clean belly to belly, liked that a lot


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

What a snorefest. Bring out Jericho already. We want answers.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> Get Swagger back in the main event...now. He's carrying this match.


trololololol


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sin_Bias said:


> I'll be damned. Jack Swagger is putting on a good match.


He finally has a good opponent


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

15 minutes later and everyone is still taking about Brodus Clay :lmao

That Kane gif is gold, surely some fun to be had with that


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh snap, the ref fucked that up.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Still marking for Brodus


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

BOTCH!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

uhhhh....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*holy shit Punk is pissed at that ref botch.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Botch big time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And of course that's how the match ends.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

lol ref botch


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh a botched ending. Great night for WWE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BAHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA REF BOTCH


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

we could be having undertaker vs shawn michaels WM 25 out in in front of these fat ass texans and it would be pin-drop silence.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

the fuck?


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

botched count, sweet.

"I'm sorry."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Maybe Swagger got tired of getting buried so he purposely stuck his shoulder up. That, or he didn't know the finish.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

lol wtf was that?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well that was a finish.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Was that count a bit botched?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

FINALLY!!! SWAGGER HAS BOTCHED SO FUCKING BAD ITS OVER! GOODBYE DOUCHEBAG!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol WWE is going down the shitter. that was TNA level bad.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Punk is pissed!!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

It's almost like WWE figured out that they need off the wall type characters and storylines to be interesting. 

Funkasaurus, the return of masked Kane, Truth the stalker, Jeritroll, an actual interesting story that's working towards some type of change to Cena's character, DB getting a bit psychotic in an apparent heel turn. 

Seems like there's actually quite a bit to be interested in for the coming weeks, if not months. This might be a really good RtWM. Well, that is as long as they don't fuck up every single story-line after Royal Rumble.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Was that a ref botch or part of the angle?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> #rapetime


:lmao:lmao:lmao
This has been a pretty memorable RAW.

And to make it more memorable we get a huge Referee botch!:lmao:lmao
That was sooooo awkward.

I'm LOVING this RAW!!!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ref botch,
REPLAY IT OBV

Vince is either not at gorilla or he took too much nyquil


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Really good match ruined by a botch by Swagger or the ref.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Laurinitis + Cena are in it together.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd guess that's not a botch, its a reason for Lauranitis to allow Ziggler and Vickie at ringside.


----------



## itzLeif (Jan 3, 2012)

Jack Swagger is EXTREMELY talented in the ring! I'm very glad he got to showcase a fraction of what he can do tonight!


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I Would Bang Vickie Guerrero!!!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The fact that they're showing the replay multiple times, it shows its not a botch.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HHH is the GOAT said:


> What a snorefest. Bring out Jericho already. We want answers.


lol.

That was a really good match. Confused at the finish though.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Swagger gon got 

:mark: botched finishes.....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

No idea what to make of Brodus Clay still. 

CM Punk didn't get a 3 count.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my God watching this three count in slow motion is like watching touchdown reviews in football


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Refs in WWE are told to treat pins as a shoot I hear

Or this could be an angle


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, get Jericho out already...stupid recaps.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

wow this is shit tv. hope Jericho isn't shown on the very last segment, I can't watch this whole heep of shit


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Was that a ref botch or part of the angle?




The way Cole is talking about it maybe it was a work, but its more likely a cover considering Punk was going for anaconda vice and swagger clearly kicked out right before 3


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Carcass said:


> Was that a ref botch or part of the angle?


Definitely a botch because CM Punk was legit pissed about it but they'll probably fit it into the storyline.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

jm99 said:


> I'd guess that's not a botch, its a reason for Lauranitis to allow Ziggler and Vickie at ringside.


I agree. The multiple replays give credence to that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"That's a bang - bang. That's slow motion."

Thanks Lawler, you fucking idiot. The same person who said Christian put his foot on the rope after the count, though the replay showed his foot on the rope the entire count.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That wasn't a botch. It's just a way to create some "controversy" about Vickie being allowed to stand outside the ring or not at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*looked like that was a ref botch to me. Punk was pissed at it too. Punk knew that wasn't the planned ending. *


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

jm99 said:


> I'd guess that's not a botch, its a reason for Lauranitis to allow Ziggler and Vickie at ringside.


Yep.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Bring out Jericho already. We want answers.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

There you go, the so called "botch" was planned.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Come on guys lol It was so obviously apart of the angle.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Swagger's shoulder was certainly up. What a crock.

They're gonna make this into a storyline real quick.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

who is no.2 get induct


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> It's almost like WWE figured out that they need off the wall type characters and storylines to be interesting.
> 
> Funkasaurus, the return of masked Kane, Truth the stalker, Jeritroll, an actual interesting story that's working towards some type of change to Cena's character, DB getting a bit psychotic in an apparent heel turn.
> 
> Seems like there's actually quite a bit to be interested in for the coming weeks, if not months. This might be a really good RtWM. Well, that is as long as they don't fuck up every single story-line after Royal Rumble.


Agree 100% I see a lot of good things when it comes to character development


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It was done on purpose to give swagger and zigzag ammo to use.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I wonder what kind of angle they will be using now


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Botched pin was botched


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ryder overkill is too much, i cant stand seeing him anymore, its every fuckin second now. we get it.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *looked like that was a ref botch to me. Punk was pissed at it too. Punk knew that wasn't the planned ending. *


And why he went for the vice....and why the ref said sorry to Punk lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Everybody Panic...Twitter talk!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know why Punk would go all Randy Orton if it wasn't a botch. I think it's quick thinking to play it up the way they did. *


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Another pointless Cena/Ryder promo.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

hes gettin stalked by kane, going out with eve, and has a tittle match. but hey, lets worry about twitter instead


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

.... really, referencing the number of twitter followers?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena came off like a douche and Zack a complete pussy in that segment.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Reading back, people saying Kofi is better than Bryan?! Are you serious?!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck this stupid wwe network promo


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

hey look WWE network + dubstep = FUCKING KILL ME NOW


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This twitter shit is out of hand


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"That's what I call marine biology!"

:lmao that actually made me laugh hard for some stupid reason.:lmao

Get 'em Kane!

I'm loving this RAW!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> The fact that they're showing the replay multiple times, it shows its not a botch.


Or they just don't want to ignore an obvious mistake and look stupid.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

So is Kane really against hate or does he want to stomp out twitter?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know why Punk would go all Randy Orton if it wasn't a botch. I think it's quick thinking to play it up the way they did. *


It was a botch. You can tell by Punk's reaction.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Dub Dub E step


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The referee fucked up there, big time. Swagger kicked out and Punk did nothing wrong, yet the referee counted three anyway. Thought the commentators did well afterwards.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Headliner said:


> If you know your Raw history then you would know that the end of the first hour/beginning of the second hour is a main-event slot of the show.


Sorry but please explain to me how there can be more then one "main event" on a show? Surely the fact it says "main" in it would indicate that is the most important match of the night? Not one that is 40 odd minutes into a show?

Also figures actually show viewing is at its highest in the first 30mins and in the last 30mins. Meaning again that being in the first hour leading into the second is actually the graveyard shift in terms of viewing.

So can't really use that to explain why Punk is not anywhere near the main stories in my opinion. Right now he is being treated about as'well as a United States/Intercontinental champion. Not the main champion. Think even the biggest Punk fan out there can admit that.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Botch and a half. If it wasn't a ref botch why was Punk angry?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dubstep fuck yeah


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has been an awesome Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe how slow Raw has gone tonight!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

"I'd like to wish Jack Doan the best in all of his future endeavors"


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Still so happy about the Ernest "The Cat" Miller music! Not a terrible Raw at all.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

skrillex = shittest "dubstep" around. FACT

sorry kids


----------



## ratboyyy (Sep 11, 2007)

that's not dubstep, that's shitty skrillex, i.e. not real dubstep


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The WWE network is pissing me off worse and worse. They originally said the Big 4 PPV's were included but have not advertised this since. Which leads me to believe it will include NO ppv's.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Punk going for the Anaconda Vice makes me believe it was a botch. And this damn dubstep network thing is waaaaaaaaaaay too long!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I see the promo for WWE Legends House and I just think of South Park doing a promo for a Rob Schneider movie

"Rob Schneider is... a carrot! Derp!"


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't even care about the rest of this show. I just want to see the Funkasaurus again.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Even though it's probably gonna flop these commercials make the WWE Network look epic.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i can't stand you anymore zack ryder sucks


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Falkono said:


> Sorry but please explain to me how there can be more then one "main event" on a show? Surely the fact it says "main" in it would indicate that is the most important match of the night? Not one that is 40 odd minutes into a show?
> 
> Also figures actually show viewing is at its highest in the first 30mins and in the last 30mins. Meaning again that being in the first hour leading into the second is actually the graveyard shift in terms of viewing.
> 
> So can't really use that to explain why Punk is not anywhere near the main stories in my opinion. Right now he is being treated about as'well as a United States/Intercontinental champion. Not the main champion. Think even the biggest Punk fan out there can admit that.


They're shuffling the timeslots of Punk's matches to test the waters, because ratings matter


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

If that Legends House show has Iron Sheik it will be the best reality show in history.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

HGF said:


> Or they just don't want to ignore an obvious mistake and look stupid.


this


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ref botched that clearly, that was no work. You saw Punk go for the Vice after Swagger kicked out. Punk was pissed. That's a shame, the match was quite good.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cole did great to work the botch into an angle there. Very quick thinking.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

sjfc said:


> "I'd like to wish Jack Doan the best in all of his future endeavors"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy fuck ryder annoys me


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ratboyyy said:


> that's not dubstep, that's shitty skrillex, i.e. not real dubstep


true dat!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:mark: somebody call my momma


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> I see the promo for WWE Legends House and I just think of South Park doing a promo for a Rob Schneider movie
> 
> "Rob Schneider is... a carrot! Derp!"


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Going on about "dubstep" and "real dubstep". I've heard a lot of dubstep and I don't like a bit of it, leave me out thanks. The WWE Network one is among the worst I've heard


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

No Henry  want to see him own cole again.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Shitty dubstep = most redundant statement on this board everz!~


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

CM Dealer said:


> If that Legends House show has Iron Sheik it will be the best reality show in history.


he'll shove a bottle up your ass you jabroni


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That network logo is ugly and I don't know why. Haha.
I just don't like the look of it at all.

Anyways, this has been the best ALL AROUND RAW in awhile! 
Great show!
It's been.......I don't know how to say this......entertaining!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Still laughing at Brodus's debut


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Punk is in the top of the hour, Cena is there to keep the ratings up. Everyone's happy. Can you shut the fuck up now?


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


>


I love you


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

You have to give Cole credit right there. He is pretty good at covering botches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Ref botched that clearly, that was no work. You saw Punk go for the Vice after Swagger kicked out. Punk was pissed. That's a shame, the match was quite good.


*Agreed. It was a great cover up by whomever was in Cole's ear. Probably Vince. This will work to their advantage. *


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

SP103 said:


> The WWE network is pissing me off worse and worse. They originally said the Big 4 PPV's were included but have not advertised this since. Which leads me to believe it will include NO ppv's.


I think a report came out saying they were planning on broadcasting all PPV's on the network except for the big four.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was on the phone with a buddy for the last half hour. 

Two things I have to comment on. 

- Brodus Clay...the fuck was that?!?! I think Vince trolled us there. 

- Punk Vs. Swagger, good match, but what the fuck was up with that finish?


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

Clearly was a botch, saved by Michael Cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

More of this Be a Star schtick now!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ricardo!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ricardo Rodriguez SPEAKS ENGLISH?! WHAT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

CyberWaste said:


> skrillex = shittest "dubstep" around. FACT
> 
> sorry kids


"dubstep" = shittiest music around. FACT

sorry kids


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ricardo speaks English!?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Two legendary returns in one night!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

RICARDO!!!!

#Swag


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RICARDO

and DEM BELLAS


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RICARDO RATINGS RODRIGUEZ!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes! The Bellas are here! Ricardo is here! Business. Picking up. Boom.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bella sluts. Yaaaawn.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

If this Bella twins mini-feud doesn't end in lesbian incest I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Poor Ricardo. He's everyone's bitch these days.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

yes ma boy Ricardo is here


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo needs to kick the Miz's ass now!!


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

lol Miz finally found someone to intimidate


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck yeah ricardo miz.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

RICARDO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Ricardo is literally the only person in the world scared of the Miz.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

"You are going to say the most offensive thing..."

The first thing that came to my mind is that he's going to drop the N-bomb.


----------



## umbrellaconspiracy (Dec 20, 2011)

why is the miz being treated like he's a fucking pussy?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Ricardo is a more legitimate main event wrestler than is The Miz


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ricardo would destroy that clown in a fight.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Be A Star promo followed by Miz and the Bella Twins bullying a minority...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jerry is such a stooge.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Macho Man....if not, then fuck WWE.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Moar Ricardo plz!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock Please Be Rock


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Ricardo on Miz's corner... business is about to pick up!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

here we go fourm crash


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

not relevant, but swagger botched at mania 26, in the tag match when rey got on shows shoulders to do that splash thing, swagger stood up and u can see big show say, wat are u doing, and i think it was drew took out bigshows leg to fix the botch, then later that move got done at the end. i reckon he would of gotten shit after the match. there is always botches alot, survivor series 2010 kofi botched in the tag match


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

OH FUCK YES


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

"That's why Miz is a future hall of famer, he's bilingual"

lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YEAH. About time!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The Four Horseman?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What do Mexicans have under their carpet?



Underlay, Underlay


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

2nd inductee?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Ricardo would kick Miz's ass


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AWESOME


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on Randy Savage!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

YES! FINALLY!


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ricardo "Bitches" Rodriguez


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I f'n love Ricardo,"You will call out R-Truth"..Pss estas loco!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Miz' Asari gimmick pre-Mass Effect 3 is awesome.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

Who is that? Never heard of them.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

THE HORSEMEN!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

4 horsemen!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ricardo next! DAT SWAG

WWE has been so bad the last 2 weeks its been fantastic

4 HORSEMAN is amazing but still wanted savage


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock (Oct 12, 2010)

HORSEMENN


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

OH FUCK YES


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh FUCK yeah!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Didnt see that coming!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck yeah. Four Horsemen are in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we have Miz being stalked by R-Truth and the stalkee is the heel. 

We have Kane stalking Ryder, where Ryder is the face. Weird. 


2nd Hall of Famer is....THE FOUR HORSEMEN?!?!?! Whoa. Well Flair is already in, but its nice to see the group as a whole acknowledged. Will Mongo get in?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok well for the Horsemen induction to WORK, then Flair has to be there. It's bullshit otherwise.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Aha. They're actually going to induct the 4 Horsemen without Flair?


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

andelay LOL!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

FINALLY, DOUBLE A IN THE HALL OF FAME!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wat....

suck it TNA


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

BENOIT WAS A HORSEMAN! BENOIT IS NOW IN THE HALL OF FAME!

BAH GAWD!!!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Fuck yeah horsemen ride forever bitches


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This means Benoit's in the HOF!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAT????????
DOPE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

arn anderson he deserves it


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

4 Horsemen!! :O


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You all got trolled again. HAHAHA. WOOOOOOO, 4 Horsemen, baby.


----------



## ratboyyy (Sep 11, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> true dat!


haha, we posted at the same time.

Burial
Zombie

go educate yourselves kiddies!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So...what is Ric Flair's status with TNA right now?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

INTRODUCTING THE THREE HORSEMEN!!!

What do you mean there with a 4th guy? No there wasn't.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

THE 4 FUCKING HORSEMEN!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arn Anderson is gonna give everyone on stage a Spinebuster.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

ummmmmmmmmmmm............ is Ric Flair in TNA?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

YES! Wonder if Flair will be there? He should be, that's for sure.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Daniel Tosh says Arn Anderson's a pu**y


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ricardo!!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

THE HORSEMEN!!!! MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This is awesome. I hope Flair is there otherwise it will fail miserably.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait....all four of them at once??? BULLSHIT.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince better not induct them without letting Flair participate.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

So pissed about no Savage but they deserve it also


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> "That's why Miz is a future hall of famer, he's bilingual"
> 
> lmao


line of the night


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OMG arn finally.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

I am marking out bro!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Flair is already in the HoF..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm marking out right now. This is beyond awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't know Flair left TNA.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

No Ole Anderson?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

are they seriously inducting the ENTIRE 4 horsemen?? Look I really respect the path the horsemen paved for the industry, but this is a blatant fucking slap in the face to Macho Man and his family.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What about Mongo McMichael or Paul Roma?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Paul Roma in the Hall of Fame! Finally!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

4horsemen :mark:


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Isn't Flair already in the hall of fame?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dont make wrestlers that anymore


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Brye said:


> This means Benoit's in the HOF!


And Mongo! Fuck yes!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Flair's not even gonna be there.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> "dubstep" = shittiest music around. FACT
> 
> sorry kids


You haven't heard underground uk dubstep. What you heard is shit american brostep

sorry kids


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

too bad Ole isn't with them I believe he was the original over Barry


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Interesting. Always enjoyed their work, no matter who the members were.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now that's an induction, too bad Ole is still too bitter to join them.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Flair... the first person to go into the Hall of Fame TWICE?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone who knows me might know how much I just marked out right now.

This easily beats Edge's induction, by the way.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

INTRODUCTING THE THREE HORSEMEN!!!

What do you mean there with a 4th guy? No there wasn't.

It is good for Ric though. Now he will have another HOF ring to lose to Abyss in a Monster's Pit Hellhole of Doom Triple Cage Barbed Wire match.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Neutronic said:


> Refs in WWE are told to treat pins as a shoot I hear


Meaning?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Those 4-Horsemen vids brought back alot of great memories.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

HORSEMEN!

FUCKING CLASS!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Your mama, she... she has a mustache, and, and...."


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Ohh I love you Ricardo!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

lol Ricardo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Power_T said:


> Daniel Tosh says Arn Anderson's a pu**y


Arn Anderson and 99% of the world says Daniel Tosh has no talent or comedic appeal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ricardo is awesome. Great insults.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Ricardo


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Does this mean that Paul Roma gets into the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao you smell like a rotten burrito


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ricardo promo epic fail


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez da gawd


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was awesome about the Four Horsemen :

They actually fucked all the women they said they fucked and drank all the booze they said they drank.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

ricardo about to get GOT
!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Horsemen deserve it but christ I hate Tully, sucks


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> are they seriously inducting the ENTIRE 4 horsemen?? Look I really respect the path the horsemen paved for the industry, but this is a blatant fucking slap in the face to Macho Man and his family.


Edge and THe Horsemen aren't the only inductees.....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

inb4 water bottle


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ricardo FTW


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Funkasaurus and Ricardo. Best parts of Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair will be there. That's no question about it. That was the best incarnation of the Horsemen anyway. (Flair, Anderson, Blachard, Windham)


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

RicardoLAD


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Only Ric Flair could be inducted into the HOF twice.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

SP103 said:


> The WWE network is pissing me off worse and worse. They originally said the Big 4 PPV's were included but have not advertised this since. Which leads me to believe it will include NO ppv's.


WWE never announced that. At all. In fact they haven't announced anything other than Legends House.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

lol R-icky Ricardo


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

you gon get G0T!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Just saw Brodus' debut. What the funk?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Raw was actually fairly intelligent tonight. 


Oh wait, then R Truth showed up


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

SandyRavage said:


> Horsemen deserve it *but christ I hate Tully, sucks*


You take that back!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

ricardo about to get got


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

R Truth and Santino in the ring together!? Plus Brodus Clays epic debut? What a night!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> This means Benoit's in the HOF!


Haha, indeed. 

So yeah, this induction is crap unless Flair is there. It's bullshit otherwise. 

R Truth is insane


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I love R-Truth, he is bat shit crazy


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

4 Horsemen!,Why is Flair there when he is already inducted and can't induct them when he's in TNA??


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG, this is fucking hilarious!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DON'T WHAT HIM!!!!

Oh wait, he's a face now. Nevermind.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Arn Anderson and 99% of the world says Daniel Tosh has no talent or comedic appeal.


99% of the world don't know who the shit Daniel Tosh is


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats to the Horsemen BUT I still want Randy in there :[


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:mark: Somebody call his momma


also.... well done to four horseman.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth is a horrible face. I want his heel character to return.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Macho man to be the last inductee


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

David Otunga could learn something from R Truth about being an intelligent and articulate black man.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Why are people complaining about Flair being inducted twice? Ric Flair and The Four Horsemen are two different wrestling entities that deserve their own distinct recognition. Michael Jordan was inducted into the basketball hall of fame and so was the 1992 Dream Team of which he was a member of.

But I'm not sure if it's the group as a whole, or just that one incarnation with the members they just advertized. Cause... you know, Benoit was a horseman.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

common, we still got a cena, ryder, kane segment and a match and jericho. hurry this bullshit up.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Will you sing me and Little Jimmy a song?"


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This dude is fucking nuts


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a feeling this is filling up time cause of that ref botch....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TULLY BLANCHARD OWNED. FUCK OUTTA HERE. (To user who said he sucks)


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ricardo has so much Swag


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!

WTF did they do to Brotus Clay? Completely ruined his character.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol racist.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually, Funkasaurus, Ricardo and R-Truth are the best parts of RAW.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

R Truth is hilarious, I thought I wouldn't like him as a face, but I like how he kept his insanity. I never know what this dude is gunna say, always hilarious.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, this is great.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Flair must be leaving TNA very soon, then. Otherwise, I imagine it'll be Arn, Tully, Barry, and Dillon. 

I liked the original one with Ole the best but no gripes here.

Ricardo is a fucking God but Truth needs to fuck the fuck off.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Poor Ricardo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*REMIX!*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmafooo Ricardo


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ricardo, DAT SWAG


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

So what happens if Ricardo makes some black guy jokes?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

He can sing and rap too. Is there nothing that this man can't do?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo and the remix, gon head...


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

LMFAO I AM IN TEARS!!! AWESOME!!


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Ricardo is a fucking God.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Ricardo is amazing


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ricardo is just too damn good.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.........i don't even...........

And yet that still got the biggest reaction tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ricardo is so fucking amazing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao 'Cardo is so swagged out :lmao


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

Ricardo you so funny!! LMFAOO


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

REMIX


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't laughed at Raw, intentionally this much in a long time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohmygod.

REMIX!

Ohmygod.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Gotta admit one of the more entertaining raws in a while too bad the "all important" ratings won't reflect it due to the shittiest college football game ever...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Truth is such a ****


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

das ma boy Ricardo right there


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

cole saved the ref botch. you guys gotta admit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This segment has been magical. They need to find a role for Ricardo so he can be on TV every week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh no! R-Truth just Rock Bottomed himself!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The FUCK is Ricardo doing? Rofl Miz


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

the fuck is goin on tonight?


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I want the past 5 minutes of my life back.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nothing says class like the suit hoodie


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This segment is easily the best part of Raw so far.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ricardo is awesome he even got a pop


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

:lmao at Troof and Ricardo


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This is even more painful to watch than the R-Truth/John Morrison promo last year, when Truth first turned heel.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stereotyping both like crazy. :lmao
Goodness.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Ricardo should have won royal rumble 2011 seriously.


----------



## Coconette7 (Nov 21, 2011)

Why God, Why do we have to endure Ricardo Singing?? What about a wrestling match?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a Hot crowds!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nobody cares about a face R.Truth, who the fuck would of guessed?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Tully Blanchard makes HBK's gimmick look like preschool games. Fuck outta here and respect the man.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was skeptical about them turning Truth face again, but it seems that they've kept his character pretty well down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> What was awesome about the Four Horsemen :
> 
> They actually fucked all the women they said they fucked and drank all the booze they said they drank.


Sure they did...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ricardo didn't deserve this.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

This Raw has been hilarious! Rapey Kane, Swagriguez and best of all Funkasaurus. What an episode.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn Funkasaurus made the forum implode honestly did not see that coming.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

I didnt think Brodus Clay could be topped but Ricardo did it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

finally


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck you, I'm sparkling.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ecabney said:


> Truth is such a ****


Oh yeah?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see Jericho next. Should be awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho next Hell Yeah


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ten more minutes of Jeritroll up next!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Man, Jericho should've been the last segment.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler stealing the show tonight then! 

Got a hard task


----------



## KrisM7 (Jun 2, 2008)

BEST RAW EVER


----------



## RKO299 (Jan 1, 2012)

why didn't ricardo call r truth a nig?


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Man.. Truth's teeth are terrible!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd laugh if Jericho brought it live via satellite.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

This raw is jsut great imo.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ricardo, still the most interesting man in the world


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This really has been the best horrible wrestling show ever.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo needs to be the Mikey Whipwreck of RAW right now. Dude is already over.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

A few weeks ago Truth was calling the crowd little jimmies and everyone was booing him. Now he is still calling them little jimmies and they aprove. I know he is a face now and thats how it works but the little jimmie is supposed to be insulting!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

YEAH YEAH YEAH BABY YEAH

FUCK YOU, IM SPARKLING!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

KrisM7 said:


> BEST RAW EVER


Best Raw of all time


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


It is sad but then again Ole has pretty much been saying fuck you to the WWE for God knows how long.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Promo of the year. That was awesome. :lmao

Ricardo got a face pop!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

This crowd is not worthy of this raw episode!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


He still has heat with Vince.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Get ready for the forum crash. Here comes Jericho...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


There's a reason for that. He's been bitter toward WWE for years. It doesn't matter though. The 3rd incarnation (The one WWE just highlighted) was the best & _most talented_ incarnation of the Horsemen.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

So this RAW has had four actual wrestling matches totaling about twenty minutes of air time, but these promos are too hilarious


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


Oh shit, I didn't realize that. I forgot all about him. Anyway, he's a cunt. He deserves that 'fuck you'.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO 'MOTHERFUCKING' RODRIGUEZ


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This episode of Raw has entertained me in ways I'm ashamed of.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

BrokenWater said:


> This crowd is not worthy of this raw episode!!!




I'd say this episode of RAW is not worthy of a crowd...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ONE MO GAIN!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, it's really hard to watch R-Truth. His gimmick is cringe-worthy.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


I wonder what he did to make them hate him so much.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Marked for Horsemen.

And fuck it, Ricardo won me over. :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

not much time, I guess they forgot about the Eve match


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

RICARDO #SWAG


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

TIME TO GET TROLLED


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TaylorFitz said:


> I wonder what he did to make them hate him so much.


*I think it has more to do with what Ole did to make everyone in wrestling hate him so much. *


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

HGF said:


> It is sad but then again Ole has pretty much been saying fuck you to the WWE for God knows how long.


How so?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

With Bryan's quick match, a Brodus squash, the Champion putting on a good match and all the funny promos at times, it feels just like the Attitude Era!

But don't tell the marks that.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> I wonder what he did to make them hate him so much.


He probably told Vince to F off like Stone Cold and CM Punk did, but you know how it goes sometimes...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I wonder what he did to make them hate him so much.


Listen to any of his interviews and you'll know why.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol what an intro


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

brb guys


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I like the big "fuck you" WWE just gave to Ole Anderson.*


That's what it looked like to me too. I really liked Windham as a solo/tag worker as well as a member of the Horsemen, but if the group is getting put into the HoF, it really should be the original members getting the honors. Can't really understand why they would omit him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

FIRST EVER UNDISPUTED CHAMPION


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RKO299 said:


> why didn't ricardo call r truth a nig?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I never thought I would want to be trolled so much!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

THE JACKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah his gimmick is egotistical as well lol


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

And here we go...finally. and lol at the crowd still chanting for him.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

You forgot ... "And the greatest TROLL ever"


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

its morph.....trolling time!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here comes Jeritroll.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jeritroll 2k4eva


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

hahaha great introduction.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

For the first time ever, Jericho is featured in his Titan Tron video.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Jericho actually going to do something this week?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Justin Roberts is on a role tonight :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I don't know why they are hyping Jericho up, he won't be speaking tonight...


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think there's a crowd of ten people cheering for Jericho right now in that arena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, Jeritroll is HERE!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda hope he does it again lol


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Black_Power said:


> How so?


He's been pretty vocal on his hate for the WWE and Vince McMahon for years now. Look up some of his shoots. He also hates Ric Flair.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> He still has heat with Vince.


*I think Ole has heat with everyone who has ever been associated with the wrestling business... not just Vince.  That's why I "loved" the big fuck you to him.*


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

I hope he trolls today too. Beat some guy, laugh, and leave.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JERITROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LET'S GOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FIRST Undisputed Champion folks!
People still cheering his name!
He's turning heel like crazy, maybe next week he'll talk. Or maybe now. 

I love that his titantron video is all from last weeks return. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao He's going to do the same thing, isn't he?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

R-Truth totally cracks me up.

If you read interviews with members of the Horsemen, they no longer talk to Ole either. Ole burned a lot of bridges and you won't hear a lot of his colleagues say good things about him.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Heel introduction for JeriTroll!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

No one cheering this week for Y2J.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

He's going to do the same thing again :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

His Titantron is just images of his trollface! I can't.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll lollerskate if he says nothing again this week


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like he isn't saying anything again. Haha at the people getting trolled


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm gonna laugh my ass off if he does the same thing this week.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Is Jericho actually going to do something this week?


He'll troll, and then troll some more.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Here we go again with this nonsense. 

:lmao you've got to be kidding me


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LoL Jericho is gonna do it again isn't he.*


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> With Bryan's quick match, a Brodus squash, the Champion putting on a good match and all the funny promos at times, it feels just like the Attitude Era!
> 
> But don't tell the marks that.


Attitude era marks coming for you n****!!! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol more "nothing" from Jericho. Next channel.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

inb4 He doesn't talk for another 5 minutes.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh God, not this shit again


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Here we go again... :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeri-trolling at it's finest.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

You have to be joking right. Hes getting go-away heat from me right now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He's doing it again lmao.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao he is doing the same thing again and those idiots marks are still eating it up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And these idiots are cheering....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Red hat guy+Jericho
IMARKED


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Joseph29 said:


> No one cheering this week for Y2J.


This crowd has sucked all night, what do you expect?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

its like the show have a bunch of old guys watching or something. No one is making noises.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

i like jerichos TitanTroll video


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Anyone peep Jerichos titantron? Shit's too much


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WTF? :lmao


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

The crowd's geting played again :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I just saw Sign Guy in the crowd.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I still want to know what "it begins" was all about.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

You can see him holding on his real laugh during trolling. Literally he is about to LOL each second but he supresses it and just grins.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope this crowd all get killed.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sonofabitch


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Jeritroll/that camera guy OTP


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> His Titantron is just images of his trollface! I can't.


:lmao


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> For the first time ever, Jericho is featured in his Titan Tron video.


Wow that's kinda odd it took this long.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> Why are people complaining about Flair being inducted twice? Ric Flair and The Four Horsemen are two different wrestling entities that deserve their own distinct recognition. Michael Jordan was inducted into the basketball hall of fame and so was the 1992 Dream Team of which he was a member of.
> 
> But I'm not sure if it's the group as a whole, or just that one incarnation with the members they just advertized. Cause... you know, Benoit was a horseman.


why the fuck would they want to induct flair again? he's a no talent old hasbeen traitorous cunt. let him stay over in tna and not darken wwe again. bloody stupid to induct a tna star.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Y2J Y2J Y2J :mark:

:lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

I still get the feeling that sooner or later Jericho is gonna be trolling away in the ring, and the lights will go out and Taker will be standing behind him when they lights come back up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> I'll lollerskate if he says nothing again this week


Get ready then.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Man, this crowd is compiled of idiots.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

He better be careful not to get "XPac heat"


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jericho's titantron :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jericho is awesome. I hope he says nothing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Still has crowd control like crazy!

He's about to leave again:lmao:lmao
I can't....this is too much:lmao:lmao

This RAW has been beyond my expectations!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol "why"?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ the titantron.

Never thought I'd say this but hopefully Jericho doesn't talk.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Is he crying? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y2TROLL!!!!!


----------



## ssjad05 (Jun 19, 2005)

It would be funny if he left without speaking again.


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

Dat Jacket


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

lmao. "why are you cheering for me..."


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

do NOT talk Jericho LOL

keep trolling.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

HAHA HE'S CRYING! AHAHAH! BRILLIANT!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jericho is going to blast the crowd in 3...2...1......


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

hahaha all over and over and over and over again


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

This is brilliant :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He's going to cry.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh shit he's pulling a Kharma


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

how is he still getting cheered?!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

G.O.A.T


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeritroll is crying.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best actor ever...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

wow this is so dumb wtf?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

TEARS! TEARS OF JOY~!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

He's tearing up. I love it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I got it. Jericho is mocking Hogan. Remember when Hogan used to get those ungodly huge reactions and would stand out there for 15 minutes to keep it going?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Stage 2: Emoti-troll


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

HAHAHAH


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

DAT TITTY LIP :lmao


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

BOW DOWN TO THE GOD


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TEARS!

STOP IT, YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

aweee fuck this shit. Piss break


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What the fuck is Jericho doing? Dude - be interesting.....


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

loooooooooool


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

He is crying.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Jericho can't believe that people are still cheering for him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now the fake crying. In that fucking jacket.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

OK now this is even pissing me off


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

He's choked up 
This is effin' brilliant shit!


----------



## OneofUS (Jul 20, 2011)

He's choked up 
This is effin' brilliant shit!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He;s faking it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, someone give him a tissue.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yeh ok, one week of this was enough...this is gunna become a waste of time if he does this up til the rumble.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What in the hell? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jericho. Is. Fucking. Awesome. 

Bow down.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

one word describes that... epic...


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

........


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

is this the funnest raw of all time? shit is hilarious


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

OMG he is milking this, is this crowd dense, and the whole television audience is screaming at them. He will go to the back and just break out laughing


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

He's crying "why?" Awesome.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

There's the groans. Promo over  Does he just wait for the groans to start as a signal of his promo finishing? hahaha.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's "crying" :lmao:lmao
Seriously, Jericho I can't.:lmao
This is too awesome!!!!!!!!!

JERITROLL!!!!!!!!!
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jericho I want your babies :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to have lost a great deal of weight and got in shape, at least.

Yes?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Hahahaha he just left again. This is so bad its good.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

lolercaust...just lol


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jericho:2 Crowd:0


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lasts weeks do nothing Y2J was better because the crowd was cheering him. This week the crow was mostly silent during the Y2J segment.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

trolololol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, Jericho. You and your midlife crisis mood swings.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho's done brilliantly to get himself in shape, actual visible abs now.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope, one night was his mulligan, F this. He is boring me and wasting my time. Those stupid vignettes will never be explained. A force!? gimme a break.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Well that was boring.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> I'll lollerskate if he says nothing again this week


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This crap's getting old really quick. Should have never returned.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> He;s faking it.


No way......


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well since all that's left is Cena vs. Ziggler being interrupted by Kanetroll, and Alabama is beating LSU 12-0, I think I might click my TV off...


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Fucking rolling here :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol jericho couldnt ever fake a tear


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

The dead crowd made him cry. Seriously this crowd is deader than dead.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Nope, one night was his mulligan, F this. He is boring me and wasting my time. Those stupid vignettes will never be explained. A force!? gimme a break.


He's been back a week, calm down


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

So this weeks Raw has been basically a carbon copy of last weeks. Nice.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Fuck me that was fantastic


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This doesn't even appeal to me.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I bet he just found out he's pregnant earlier in the week.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is going to start to trump the Diva's matches as the time to get food/bathroom break if it keeps up.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

My god it's laugh after laugh this week, good show WWE


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

LMAO fuck you all it was brilliant.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

iam not suprised!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Forum almost crashed again X2 

This is awesome


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Last week... Troll Guy

This week... Forever Alone 2 J


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

If Dolph defeats Cena, best Raw ever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The fist bump on the heart with the thumbs up got me hard!
I'm in tears again!
This RAW is too good to be true.
Most memorable full RAW in awhile. I can't remember ever laughing so much (and literally outloud and crying) during any RAW!
:lmao:lmao


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

OMGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ JERICHO GENIUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

i really hope their piss poor ratings continue with garbage like that


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He might not have been able to conjure up a tear, but I'm cryin' here. That was hilarious.

wk


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Y2j Wastes more of our time...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Jericho I want your babies :mark:


Get in line!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Trollayou Trollayou E


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What the fuck is Jericho doing? Dude - be interesting.....


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

so last week Jericho came back all happy and just left, this week all sad and left. next week comes back all pissed and destroys the Raw set Nexus style?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know how anyone of you find this entertaining. This is fucking retarded.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris Benoit Trending YES


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Seems to have lost a great deal of weight and got in shape, at least.

Yes?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Only the IWC can enjoy this crap.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Marked for Kurrgan.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lame. I'm in Canada. Heard he was doing the same crap this week and switched it so I watch all EXCEPT Jericho. One week of that crap was ok..two weekss with the same bs is overkill.

Jericho no longer has it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They need to be careful with Jericho. I understand they want to build heat, but if their method of doing so makes for bad television, it'll blow up in your face. 

Sort of like what I said about Roode in TNA. Yes, keep the title on him. Yes, keep him a weasel heel. But too many bullshit finishes on your PPVs is only going to make your PPVs less desireable. 

The heat will fall on the company and not the wrestler.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

EVE???


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... a divas match...


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Divas match...now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

1998 Rumble!!



Time for Ziggler to put on a clinic


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Eve is gonna get kidnapped by Kane.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DAT ASS......Eve rocks


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

God damn you, Jericho! :lmao I'm starting to get irritated. Kudos. I can't remember the last time a wrestler intentionally annoyed me.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

back

I hope you all enjoyed. I can't wait to explain why I can't talk.


----------



## cupQuake (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO It's been a looooong time since I intentionally laughed at Raw. They are on fucking fire tonight


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Beth turned into Kane?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> Last week... Troll Guy
> 
> This week... Forever Alone 2 J


:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kane is no diva- this isn't quite fair!


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL EVE VS KANE... what if he botch tombstones her on the entrance ramp like he did to Linda McMahon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NOT EVE!
*





Get Kelly Kelly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I was hoping Zack would run into something in the dark.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank You, Kane for sparing us a diva match


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eve to bury Kane.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

Ryder is getting substantial air time tonight.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

kane doesnt want to see a divas match either


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tony316 said:


> Only the IWC can enjoy this crap.


Kind of like a fuck finish on a ppv last night?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Eve gonna get raped.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh look, Kane coming after Eve now. But what's Ryder done to him? That's my question. Cena makes some sense, but Ryder?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> Eve is gonna get kidnapped by Kane.


eve is having his baby


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that y2j's titantron footage was just the code and footage of him trolling the crowd last week? Lol. Anyway, first post.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL Ryder.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

The tire's flat! :lmao


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

i hope i'm just watching a parody of raw..this is total bullshit


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

LOL @Ryder and Eve's escape


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

Zack Ryder is Kane???????


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Zack Ryder... is trying to change a tire... with a socket wrench...


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Why don't you get into a new car Ryder? Maybe one with more swag than that piece of shit.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!!! HES TRYING TO CHANGE A FUCKING TIRE TO GET AWAY FROM KANE??? JESUS FUCK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Changing a tire while the car is on the ground....


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Classic horror movie mistake....never stop to change a tire when the evil monster is lurking in the shadows.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was embarrassing.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I feel like I'm watching a horror movie remake right now.

In 3D.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This has been such an awesome Raw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Worst acting :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was some baaaaad acting from Zack.

ON NO. THE TYRE IS FLAT!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

THE tire is flat! might as fucking run


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

And there you have it folks. The next season of MTV's "Punk'd" will be presented by WWE superstar, Kane.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

sigh, fuck this show


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Zack Ryder and Eve trying out for a horror movie or something?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

after Chris Jericho back,Nobody care about CM Punk anymore.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

There is like five cars and three buses behind them...how in the world would they get out anyway?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder proving that chivallry isn't dead.

Now acting in the WWE? Buried 6 ft. under.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

fucking waste of a segement regarding jericho. he could have come back at the rumble. he has nobody to feud with until the royal rumble.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

I KNOW I said I was done for the night..but can't let the night go without saying @IAmJericho is my new hero!

From Mick Foley....to true!!


I might join Kane if he kidnaps Eve...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Forum crash for sliced tires.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ok this is one of the best Raw's I have seen, one of the worst I have seen, one of the funniest I have seen, one of the most stupid I have ever seen


----------



## b3057835 (Jan 10, 2012)

he is Retiring


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Zack/Eve segment is like a bad horror movie complete with terrible acting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Changing a tire while the car is on the ground....


Possibly has a chock?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Benoit has been inducted


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

i dont see why ppl complain, kane returned, didnt speak, just chokeslammed cena, same thing next week smothered him and stole his shirt. so why get angry coz jericho hasnt spoken yet, and now that kane talks ppl are pissed, fuck ya cant please anyone


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Between Kane's stalking, The Funkasaurus' re-debut, Jeritroll 2.0 and now Ryder changing a flat, this has been the greatest Raw of all-time.


----------



## cupQuake (Jan 3, 2012)

CM Dealer said:


> Why don't you get into a new car Ryder? Maybe one with more swag than that piece of shit.


:lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

You would think Ryder would lead her to the locker room where there are 50 jacked up people to help but nope.

They have to know this stuff is beyond bad.


That being said I still love this


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

"I was rowdy before rowdy was cool!" I didn't know Roddy Piper was hipster.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, those of you applauding Y2J's uninteresting promos, how many times before you officially don't care anymore? 1 more? Or will you still be loving it a year from now?


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

I legit felt some suspense watching that.. Love stalker Kane personally, keeps you on the edge a bit.


----------



## illrkoamofo (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh the acting... I was hoping Kane would have ran into Zack as they ran backstage and took Eve hostage and held a promo in an undisclosed location next week with Eve tied up there.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

what a fucking moron zack lol. how about trying to use a carjack first hero?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Let me just take this tire off without a jack. Have it done in no time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

People calling this shit are people who liked the Attitude Era

Personally, I'm enjoying it


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Chris Benoit Trending YES


That rules. Better than the 2nd week of Jericho doing jack shit with his return after 5 weeks of good videos. How awful. Not sure anything can save wrestling if he couldn't.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Commercials with Larry the Cable Guy make me want to drown kittens


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, a sliced tire? 

Are Matt Hardy's friends at the show?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FEEL THE SUSPENSE as Zack calls AAA. Jesus.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And to think, all Kane had to do was lock the doors, it's not like they had the keys anyways!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I would seriously lol if Ryder was faking all this Kane commotion just to get closer with Eve.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Personally, I found this shit hilarious.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So is Zack still changing the tire during these commercials? LoL


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

To the person who mentioned that Jericho could be mimicking the "Troll" Memes, he may be on to something. 

Plus, is it me or is it weird that Edge is being aligned next to the Horsemen for the HOF class this year. I love Edge and he deserves to be on there but.....it feels too soon and too fast (because it is).


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

WWE Creative must have dropped a fuck load of acid tonight


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Ok this is one of the best Raw's I have seen, one of the worst I have seen, one of the funniest I have seen, one of the most stupid I have ever seen


And all that being packed into less that 2 hours is what makes tonight's episode complete gold!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just came on to say that this episode is probably right up there with the fuckery that was the Walk Out.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

I felt like I just watched an episode of WCW Nitro 2000 lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably could of run to a bus stop by now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This has been a really entertaining Raw. I've never laughed so much watching a wrestling show before.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Total Package said:


> Let me just take this tire off without a jack. Have it done in no time.


WWE will make it seem like he actually changed it without a jack.

Also Zack and Eve is the main storyline tonight = wonderful


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryder is toooooo funny:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zack Ryder changes a tire without using a jack. Zack Ryder jacks up a car ten feet to replace windshield wipers.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Another Swagger v Ryder match? Why?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And this cocksucker is still trying to change the tire.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Kane stalker
Truth and Ricardo
Funkasaurus
Ryder changing a tire
Jericho

I love this Raw


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao he's still changing it


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Stilll changing the tire lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

OH MY GOD, this is ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Really?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The fuck is Kane doing? Getting a snack?


----------



## nihil (Jul 5, 2008)

Hahaha, this is terrible.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is stupid.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jobber entrance for dolph?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Have they not figured out Kane isn't showing up?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What are the chances of the car blowing up with Eve in it? :shocked:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And 5 minutes later, Zach has all the lug nuts halfway tightened!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We gotta hurry. Change the tire first! Don't try to drive off or call the cops first and let them know that a scary dude is stalking me! 


Are they really doing this? Wow.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

hahahha this as been a pretty hilarious and entertaining RAW


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tim Tebow to be in the Royal Rumble being reported by ESPN


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The RAW has been awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> To the person who mentioned that Jericho could be mimicking the "Troll" Memes, he may be on to something.
> 
> Plus, is it me or is it weird that Edge is being aligned next to the Horsemen for the HOF class this year. I love Edge and he deserves to be on there but.....it feels too soon and too fast (because it is).


Far too soon. If Savage doesn't get inducted then the Hall of Fame might as well just admit to being a complete joke.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lmao I'm guessing Zack's dad never went over the whole changing a tire thing?.. >_>


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like that they have all that time to put the tire on.
They can't be in that much trouble if they have that much time.:lmao:lmao

STILL though, this is a great RAW no doubt.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone tell Cena to give Zack the tire iron so he can change the flat tire! LoL


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kane is crawling to the backlot apparently....


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Fuck off Cena we've been having fun without you


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Raw is so shit. This is something that Vince Russo would have booked


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ziggler a number one contender for the wwe title got jobber entrance


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They're pulling the cheesy horror movie scene. :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> So, those of you applauding Y2J's uninteresting promos, how many times before you officially don't care anymore? 1 more? Or will you still be loving it a year from now?


Personally, I will. There's a reason he's my my fave of all time. He's just that damn good.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

fucking ryder :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


>


:lmao Genius!


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

um...doesnt cena know ryder needs help?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This crowd WOULD give Cena near unanimous cheers.

RAW has been great tonight imo, it's been entertaining and has actually held my full attention for the first time in a while.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, why isn't Cena, who was enraged earlier this evening, out helping his best buddy change a tire? Instead just cracking jokes on his way to the ring....


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if they're trying to be funny with that tyre-changing bit. If they are, they've failed. Fuck it, if they're trying to be serious, they've failed that too.


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Tim Tebow to be in the Royal Rumble being reported by ESPN


No cause Tim Tebow will be going to the Super Bowl


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Gee, bury Ziggler's gimmick some more Cena.

This has been a good RAW, too. Everyone bitching about it are most likely the same people who loved this shit back in 1998.


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

This match will cut to kane kidnapping ryder

Cena runs backstage and loses by countout


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Smackdown#1announcer (Nov 9, 2002)

They skipped Ziggles intro for that???? Really.......really?<Miz voice>


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Someone tell Cena to give Zack the tire iron so he can change the flat tire! LoL


YeS!
Some continuation in the episode!:lmao


----------



## camaster2004 (Jun 26, 2007)

WeWantRyder said:


> This match will cut to kane kidnapping ryder
> 
> Cena runs backstage and loses by countout


basically with eve screaming alot


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

what is the point of this match


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> He;s faking it.


Homosexuals are gay.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Ryder still changing the tire after a commercial break. I haven't laughed so hard in quite awhile, thanks WWE.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has been one of my favorite Raws in ages.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Probably could of run to a bus stop by now.


My god. :lmao


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

By the way, does anyone else love how Big Johnny made it "fair" by giving Punk a match against Jack Swagger, but Dolph gets to be buried by Cena?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ziggler's shiny tights are really working for me... #ineedtotakeamoment


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

I really dont know whether I love this RAW or hate it haha :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope Raw starts next week with Zack still trying to change the tire.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ziggler kinda reminds me of an 80s heel for some reason.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this a supershow? They had only two SD stars.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

As dumb as this Raw has been, it's been by far the funniest in ages... And that equals entertaining.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

We need a mini screen to keep us up to speed on his progress putting on the donut.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

headlock while doing a headstand!!! AWESOME spot right there


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Is it just me or does Ziggler look like he's lost mass?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Headstand Chokehold!!!!
This RAW is too awesome! Seriously!
Made my whole f'n day!


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

I think because of the BCS game the writers just decided to not give a fuck tonight lol


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So, can we confirm Ryder vs the tire at the Rumble?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ziggler's headstand during a submission. I'm impressed and entertained


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

Because I think I have laughed at least 10 times.

Kane behind the door
Ricardo segment
ref botch
r truth segment
jeritroll
ryder with eve

It's so frickan bad its good.:lmao:lmao

omfg i forgot about the brodus clay debut:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FIVE MOVES OF DOOM SEQUENCE ACTIVATED!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

dlb223 said:


> No cause Tim Tebow will be going to the Super Bowl


Damn I hope so.

lol @ Ziggler's headstand headlock. Awesome.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Is this a supershow? They had only two SD stars.


There were four in the tag match and Bryan had a match too, but yeah okay


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is still not done


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I hope Raw starts next week with Zack still trying to change the tire.


By then he'll have finally decided to just push the car.


----------



## CitizenErased (Dec 25, 2011)

Awk! There you are Kane


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

SHOULDER BLOCK SHOULDER BLOCK SPIN OUT POWERBOMB FIVE KNUC... oh wait! My friend is in danger!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I guess Kane was really taking a shit this entire time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This bitch could have been on the damn bus by now. She's just asking for it.

The fuck Russo? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is epic!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

he's STILL changing it

and NOW Knae shows up


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Far too soon. If Savage doesn't get inducted then the Hall of Fame might as well just admit to being a complete joke.


Too late, Amber. I was just saying, though. Savage, Warrior (who I never really liked but still), Sid Vicious, Bulldog, Owen (which I get) aren't in there but Edge is? Come on.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

ZIGGLES GONNA WIN :mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The great escape.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, Eve could help by smacking Kane with the jack or a tire iron or something, but no.....


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

did kane get lost? what took him so long?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL I bet Ryder landed on a mattress.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Watched it right up until Jericho than switched over. Anyone who enjoys the lame Jericho crap will watch anything.

Rest of the show was good. It really was attitude era Raw tonight minus Jeribore.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I totally thought Kane was going to be in the driver's seat and pull a Taker abducting Stephanie in 99 bit. 

This was much less cool.


----------



## noobzeverywearz (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh dear...Ziggler by countout.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

RIGHT ONTO THE PADDING! BAH GAWD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, oh my god... Ryder obviously didn't land flat on the concrete surface.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Zacks head bounce


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cena runs like a girl


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol cena was running like a girl


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Kane walked on his hands all the way to the parking lot then


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> So, those of you applauding Y2J's uninteresting promos, how many times before you officially don't care anymore? 1 more? Or will you still be loving it a year from now?


Honestly, I just thought it was funny because I told my wife it would be hilarious if Y2J came out, walked around the ring, played to the crowd, and left for the second week in a row.

The crocodile tears bit just really caught me off guard.

In all honesty, it was great last week but just good this week. If they pull the same act a third consecutive week, it will be a mistake on the WWE's part. Because the shine will have actually worn off.

wk


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I think my mom could change a tire faster than Zack Ryder...


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cena no sell the sleeper hold smh


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cena didnt watch his 6 , mental note no mw3 with cena he feeds


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

Glenn Jacobs whoopin ass on Ryder and Cena, then he'll be tappin ass on Eve


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

And this is the first time someone dies due a flat tire


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryder's ass is dead.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ryder still selling like a pro!


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

I laughed when Zack brought out the stuff to fix the tire lol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he killed him!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can see a mattress underneath the plank that Ryder is lying on. I think we all know what he really got slammed on, lol.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL did anyone hear the F word from the crowd!?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> This bitch could have been on the damn bus by now. She's just asking for it.


You yell at the screen during movies, don't you, Amber? :lmao


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

You know, when you see Kane beating people up, you almost forget about Paul Bearer in a wheelchair and Katie Vick. Then you remember and lol hard.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

i noticed Cole hasn't done much burying of the talent tonight


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane is basically the most successful submission wrestler ever since he can make cena pass out in seconds


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lmao Really, Cena, really? This is too much


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was weak!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was an anti-climatic way too end the show.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Phew. Barley had enough time to drag away the air mattress.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great RAW, all around. I was entertained throughout the entire show.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Oh my god! Is this a joke?? What the hell is the WWE thinking??





Omega_VIK said:


> Thank You, Kane for sparing us a diva match





Winning™ said:


> Gee, bury Ziggler's gimmick some more Cena.
> 
> This has been a good RAW, too. Everyone bitching about it are most likely the same people who loved this shit back in 1998.


Don`t you miss drunk hawk, doa vs lod every week, charisma gods dan severan,shamrock and blackman having sqaush matches and staring with jr mentioning their ufc background every second.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Why the hell am I watching this crap?


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I totally thought Kane was going to be in the driver's seat and pull a Taker abducting Stephanie in 99 bit.
> 
> This was much less cool.


The Undertaker did that to Teddy Long about a year ago.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Even when Cena leaves the building, he still doesn't lose the match. It just goes down as a draw.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

Hell yes.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

This in my opinion will go down as one of the worst Raw show of 2012. I'm mean there has been virtually nothing particularly interesting that went on tonight. Tonight is what you will call pure DVR material.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

FAN F'N TASTIC RAW!

First time I could say that I would watch that whole show again!
They actually focused on each storyline and progressed it.
And they introduced the mother f'n FUNKASAURUS! Favorite wrestler right now!
That was the best thing ever! Made the whole show for sure!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate when shows end like that.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Oh my god! Is this a joke?? What the hell is the WWE thinking??





Omega_VIK said:


> Thank You, Kane for sparing us a diva match





Winning™ said:


> Gee, bury Ziggler's gimmick some more Cena.
> 
> This has been a good RAW, too. Everyone bitching about it are most likely the same people who loved this shit back in 1998.


Don`t you miss drunk hawk, doa vs lod every week, charisma gods dan severan,shamrock and blackman having sqaush matches and staring dwith jr mentioning their ufc background every second.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Hilarious yet cringey Raw. A new experimental direction. I'm interested to see where they take some of these storylines.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jericho looked a bit pissed off that he wasn't getting booed hahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> You yell at the screen during movies, don't you, Amber? :lmao


I'm black so it's expected. This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh, I get it. They're trying to draw heat towards the company as whole by producing a piece of shit episode of Raw.

No?

Then what in the flying fuck was that?


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

Funniest one I can remember, yes. And actually, it was funny in a "this is awesome" sort of way. They're changing things up, things aren't so boring / predictable... I have high hopes for RAW this year.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

That was honestly the most random, thrown together at the last minute piece of garbage I've ever seen.

Raw seemed all over the place tonight.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Great RAW, all around. I was entertained throughout the entire show.


This exactly! It was silly and at times very stupid but most of it was hilarious, thoroughly entertained, great show


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Most Entertaining Raw in a While?*

Kane pulling a Batman
Jericho still trolling
Johnny Ace as usual
Ricardo and Truth promo
The f'ing Funkasaurus
Ryder and Eve in a horror movie

I haven't laughed this hard at anything in months.

Felt like a throwback to a goofier time in wrestling. People will crap all over it but it was by far more entertaining than anything WWE has done in a while


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

I have to say that's the most I've enjoyed Raw in a long time, brilliant stuff! :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Entertaining RAW. Got a good match in Punk/Swagger, Kane/Cena was the focus in a good way for Kane, and somewhat to an extent, Ryder. Jericho is still awesome (not a "IWC smark thing" statement, I just know where this is heading and everyone will look dumb for "hating" it) with his segment tonight, Brodus Clay is Godfather 2012 and I surprisingly loved it, Ricardo was the GOD of tonight, THE FUCKING FOUR HORSEMEN got inducted, and Eve was smoking extra special tonight for me.

I was thoroughly entertained tonight. Bitches are gonna bitch but that's fine. Tends to be the norm.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now you all know what being high feels like.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Most Entertaining Raw in a While?*

Lots of story and backstage antics, Fucking awesome tonight 10/10.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

Abso-fucking-lutely.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Brilliant television program, 10/10


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

That RAW was so stupid, it was amazingly great.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Don`t you miss drunk hawk, doa vs lod every week, charisma gods dan severan,shamrock and blackman having sqaush matches and staring with jr mentioning their ufc background every second.


I miss Shamrock and his sister, not so much the rest


----------



## dlb223 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's better than LSU vs. Alabama


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Terrible show all around...didn't really enjoy any of it.


----------



## evanyanks37 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder where Zach and Eve are going after raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I'm black so it's expected. This shit is ridiculous.


Pretty sure I said "what the fuck was that shit?" at least four to five times during the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed that Raw. Tremendous.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So what happened to Eve? Did Kane kidnap her?


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

I really liked tonight's Raw, very entertaining and you can't ask for more than that


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

That was the most entertaining end to a Raw in forever. Jeritroll followed by Ryder vs the tire.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What a terrible show.

Only good thing was that sweet ass Brodus Clay Tbone Suplex
And the big johnny line from Ace.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

Don't forget the debut of "Funkasaurus"

Man, his career's dead after one show. I almost feel bad for the guy.

Funniest thing all night was Ricardo. Absolutely legendary, he played the chickenshit so well. Truth was CRINGE WORTHY, though. Why he's not still a heel is amazing.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

screw you mcmahon said:


> This in my opinion will go down as one of the worst Raw show of 2012. I'm mean there has been virtually nothing particularly interesting that went on tonight. Tonight is what you will call pure DVR material.


You then watched this show blindly and decided you were going to say this before the show even started.
That was a heck of a show. One of the best all around RAWs they've had in a long time.
I could seriously watch it again.
If you liked the Attitude Era then you should like that RAW that just happened!
That was a great show!
Literally entertained.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Have just one a ton of acid cause it feel like that after watching Raw lol.


Fuck the haters best Raw ever! :gun:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Smackdown Christmas Special in November was shit.

Raw tonight? Entertaining!


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> Why the hell am I watching this crap?


I was asking myself the same question. I can't believe how boring and gay the show is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho is going to do shit for 3 more weeks


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

You forgot Funkasaurus


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Outside of that ending, that was one of the more enjoyable RAWs I've seen in a while. We have some interesting characters/gimmicks, interesting storylines, and a diverse selection of segments (backstage fights are back, interviews, characters interacting). Very fun RAW.

Whether it was actually "good" or not, though... well I thought it was entertaining, and in the end that's what is most important I guess, regardless of how it happens.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

just watched the brodus claw segment again....WTF!!


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Most Entertaining Raw in a While?*

Definitely, epic show! 
My personal highlight was Ricardo, dat boi got the voice of an angel right dere.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I'm black so it's expected. This shit is ridiculous.


I knew there was a reason I liked you. lol


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Where the fuck is JDMan


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Tronnik said:


> Oh, I get it. They're trying to draw heat towards the company as whole by producing a piece of shit episode of Raw.
> 
> No?
> 
> Then what in the flying fuck was that?





Scorpion said:


> That was honestly the most random, thrown together at the last minute piece of garbage I've ever seen.
> 
> Raw seemed all over the place tonight.


There's something wrong with you, That was the best Raw in years.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Well then, last week Jericho is happy, this week Jericho is sad. Tune in next week for Jericho is hungry!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

funny but really cheesy at the same time...I don't know what the hell that was


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

As far as _unintentional_ comedy goes, I have a hard time off the top of my head thinking of another one that made me laugh so much out of the pure stupidity of the show. The irony is WWE tries so hard to be funny and usually fails miserably, but then they try to be a serious drama - which I'm pretty sure a lot of the funny shit was tonight - and they produce a product so ridiculous that you have to laugh at it.

During the first Ryder segment where Kane peeked his head out from behind the door I absolutely lost it. That was unbelievably stupid. God I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

That was amazing top to bottom, if the WWE is continuing in this direction I am a very happy fan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Pretty sure I said "what the fuck was that shit?" at least four to five times during the show.


I sounded like stuttering Booker T over here.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*

It was a really entertaining episode, I can't remember the last time I laughed so as much when The Funkasaurus came out


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> Everyone bitching about it are most likely the same people who loved this shit back in 1998.


If this was 1998 something insane and not-so-watered down would have happened already. So that's it?


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> So what happened to Eve? Did Kane kidnap her?


After much deliberation, she said fuck it and pulled out her bus pass.


----------



## noobzeverywearz (Jan 3, 2012)

That was so bad, it was kinda entertaining.

I loled during the Jericho return. I watched the rest of the show with bemused smirk on my face.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Meanwhile... Sweet home ALABAMA!!


----------



## jimbob777 (Dec 30, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> FAN F'N TASTIC RAW!
> 
> First time I could say that I would watch that whole show again!
> They actually focused on each storyline and progressed it.
> ...


yeah well i thought i seen the same show last week,maybe you didnt catch that one, only difference was a carpark instead of a hole in the ring,truth beating miz,jericho doing the same thing all happened last week. yeah brillant entertainment,i love watching reruns


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

best part of raw...big johnny :lol:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

My god if Raw was like this every week. :lmao

Still laughing hard at the Truth/Ricardo segment.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE needs to Benoit that entire episode of RAW.. I'm just going to pretend I watched American Pickers instead.. RAW was never on tonight..


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This Raw was just GREAT. Bury the haters.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

who writes this shit? utter crap bad raw.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This RAW was all over the place. Wasn't bored and laughed throughout but in the what the hell am I watching way.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't forget the debut of "Funkasaurus"
> 
> Man, his career's dead after one show. I almost feel bad for the guy.


Dude, everyone keeps saying that. His career is not dead. He's going to be over as hell. This gimmick is going to do way more for him than the boring monster heel one they were advertising for him all this time. WWE has enough monsters / monster heels, not to mention boring characters, as it is.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

WcW days Anyone..?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I liked tonight's RAW. DB winning, No Orton, Brodus Clay's new gimmick, Jericho, the awful Ryder tire stuff, were all good.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> You then watched this show blindly and decided you were going to say this before the show even started.
> That was a heck of a show. One of the best all around RAWs they've had in a long time.
> I could seriously watch it again.
> If you liked the Attitude Era then you should like that RAW that just happened!
> ...


Are you nuts? That show was overly silly and cringeworthy. The Jericho segment wouldve been good if the crowd was into it. Ricardo and Truth made me chuckle but that's about it.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So that RAW would've fit nicely into any week in 1998-1999. Of course, all of you blinded by nostalgia to realize that are going to try and tear me to shreds for such a blasphemous comment, but you know it's true.

I was entertained. All I care about.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Never seen an ep of raw split opinions so much :lmao

I would honestly bawl my eyes out with laughter if Jericho doesn't say a single word between now and Wrestlemania


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

first raw i have watched all the way through since july. very enjoyable tonight, four horsemen in the hof was the icing on the cake for me!


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

The reason why they didn't debut Brodus as a monster because that's already taken... "looking at Kane"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not a good RAW, too much soap opera crap involving Ryder-Eve-Cena-Kane which feels like its going nowhere


----------



## Mr.Price (Nov 19, 2011)

*Funniest Raw In A While?*

There was so much funny shit tonight... Jericho, Kane behind the door, Zack Ryder changing the door and let's not forget... "The Funkasaurus" Brodus Clay. What do you think guys?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

screw you mcmahon said:


> This in my opinion will go down as one of the worst Raw show of 2012. I'm mean there has been virtually nothing particularly interesting that went on tonight. Tonight is what you will call pure DVR material.


All 2 of them.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome Raw this one was. Those edgy backstage figts with Kane, Brodus' funny match and finally some wrestling with Punk and Swagger.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

So, I was never bored by this episode. I didn't even have to drink as much as usual (doesn't mean I didn't, though). That's a thumbs up in my book.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> *That was the most entertaining end to a Raw in forever.* Jeritroll followed by Ryder vs the tire.


You've got to be kidding.


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Funkasaurus
Ricardo singing
Botched match
Jeritroll Week 2
Ryder changing a tire
Cena running like a girl

The cringe is strong in this show.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> You then watched this show blindly and decided you were going to say this before the show even started.
> That was a heck of a show. One of the best all around RAWs they've had in a long time.
> I could seriously watch it again.
> *If you liked the Attitude Era then you should like that RAW that just happened!*
> ...


Definitely reaching with that one.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Raw was good tonight. I was entertained throughout.


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL this raw was great and entertaining the whole time with Stalker Kane,Truth/Ricardo,Thunkasarus :lmfao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Entertaining RAW, laughed throughout.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at anyone that loved AE shows but didn't enjoy this. Must not have been enough SWEARING.

Not only that, it had something AE didn't have much of...good wrestling.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

I felt this raw the same way I feel about Vickie Guerrero... I know I shouldn't like it or think about it having ANY decency....But given the chance I'd fuc-...Uhhh

I enjoyed raw. /end


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Just found out Goldust has blocked me on Twitter for some reason...
Sorry, you can't follow this user (because they're blocking you)


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

1. Rapey Kane.
2. Funkasaurus
3. Ricardo Swagriguez singing
4. Jeritroll 2
5. Ryder's amazing tyre changing

Five things funnier than you see on the vast majority of wrestling shows. Incredible.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not sure how I feel about this Raw. It was entertaining, but for all the wrong reasons. Brodus Clay's debut, R-truth/Ricardo and the ending were all ridiculous.


----------



## ⓑⓤⓖⓢⓨ (Aug 3, 2011)

so is Y2J like bipolar?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

This thread was just closed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Scorpion said:


> That was honestly the most random, thrown together at the last minute piece of garbage I've ever seen.
> 
> Raw seemed all over the place tonight.


Agreed, good thing, I missed like the first hour of the show. I would have probably hated the show more than I did if I watched the whole damn thing, but from what I saw, I enjoyed it for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

will94 said:


> So that RAW would've fit nicely into any week in 1998-1999. Of course, all of you blinded by nostalgia to realize that are going to try and tear me to shreds for such a blasphemous comment, but you know it's true.
> 
> I was entertained. All I care about.


I was just about to post something like this.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Raw was a lot of fun this week! Kane is a beast, and I am loving Jericho right now.


----------



## BigDeez (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

It was more of a kids show.. i laughed but couldn't take it seriously


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

why was my thread closed, wtf


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

Best comedy of 2012 IMO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Raw was....different. Yeah lets go with that. It was different.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't get over the Ryder tire changing thing. They should of put Alicia Fox in the car instead of Eve. Because black people don't have the patience for the shit Ryder was pulling. They would of either walked, called somebody, or took the bus and been home by the time Ryder finally changed the tire.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Fucking LOL @ all the people complaining, if you weren't at least slightly entertained by that show tonight, you have no soul and need to be put down!


----------



## WeWantRyder (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7OVPE5ZCl4

:lmao


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

That was basically today's spin on the Attitude Era.

Hope you all enjoyed.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

deja vu man....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> :lmao at anyone that loved AE shows but didn't enjoy this. Must not have been enough SWEARING.
> 
> Not only that, it had something AE didn't have much of...good wrestling.


YES. In a strange way, I almost felt like a kid again watching it, with the exception being the shitty crowd.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

This RAW was brilliant, it was the first time a top-card storyline effectively ran throughout the entire episode. And it wasn't a messy ending, it shows that Kane is absolutely butt-raping Cena and he'll only be able to stand up to Kane if he embraces the H4TEZZZZ.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the Ryder tire changing thing. They should of put Alicia Fox in the car instead of Eve. Because black people don't have the patience for the shit Ryder was pulling. They would of either walked, called somebody, or took the bus and been home by the time Ryder finally changed the tire.


:lmao


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

will94 said:


> So that RAW would've fit nicely into any week in 1998-1999. Of course, all of you blinded by nostalgia to realize that are going to try and tear me to shreds for such a blasphemous comment, but you know it's true.
> 
> I was entertained. All I care about.


This so much.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

will94 said:


> So that RAW would've fit nicely into any week in 1998-1999.


No it wouldn't. Maybe WCW 2000. Honestly you people can't be serious. Rewatch a Raw from that period and compare it to this one.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Next week on RAW Vince dusts off the In Your House set piece live on Storage Wars!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

RAW tonight was highly enjoyable and entertaining. Brodus Clay's new gimmick was hilarious, and I feel sorry for the people who don't like it. You know, it's ok to laugh sometimes. Jericho's "trolling" on the other hand is weird and I'm beginning to think about what the hell this is going to do? I think next week he probably comes out angry. 

The whole Kane/Cena/Ryder storyline looked like it was straight out of a horror movie, and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Brye said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> FIRST EVER UNDISPUTED CHAMPION


he was though, wasnt he???


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I still can't get over the Ryder tire changing thing. They should of put Alicia Fox in the car instead of Eve. Because black people don't have the patience for the shit Ryder was pulling. They would of either walked, called somebody, or took the bus and been home by the time Ryder finally changed the tire.


:lmao

Crying about it all over again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

I lol'd at Ryder's incapabability to change a wheel, "Big Johnny" and of course The Funkasauras.


----------



## jodox (Apr 10, 2005)

Where the fuck was the wrestling in a wrestling show? If i wanted to watch bullshit storylines i would rented a damn chick flick..


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

goes back to what i said earlier, ya cant please anyone anymore, always something to bitch and whine about, even if it was an entire show of kane hitting cena with a steel chair repeatedly, ppl would find something to complain about.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Definitely reaching with that one.


Definitely not.
Go back and watch a FULL episode of RAW from back then and not just memorable segments.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> No it wouldn't. Maybe WCW 2000. Honestly you people can't be serious. Rewatch a Raw from that period and compare it to this one.


It's easily comparable other than the match quality being higher tonight.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

screw you mcmahon said:


> This in my opinion will go down as one of the worst Raw show of 2012. I'm mean there has been virtually nothing particularly interesting that went on tonight. Tonight is what you will call pure DVR material.


lolwut


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

WeWantRyder said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7OVPE5ZCl4
> 
> :lmao


Like I said Rikshi 2.0


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: Funniest Raw In A While?*

Can't believe you forgot the Rodriguez singing


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

It was the 2nd episode of a new year and already a..
 GIFSoup


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> he was though, wasnt he???


Yeah, I just find it funny because he always used to bring that up as a heel.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems like the WWE is trying to bring back the attitude era minus, you know, the attitude.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho trolling again, I liked it, Jericho is still the man as far as I'm concerned
And Ryder changing a tire was really something I was not expecting, WTF were writers thinking when they came with this shit?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> No it wouldn't. Maybe WCW 2000. Honestly you people can't be serious. Rewatch a Raw from that period and compare it to this one.


It would be almost identical and comparing it to WCW 2000 is too harsh compairing RAW from 2009 to WCW 2000 would be a little harsh. I've seen CZW shows that were better than WCW 2000.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

This was probably my favorite episode of Raw in years. I'm sure I'm exaggerating that because it's still fresh in my mind, but holy shit it was tremendous. Non-stop crazy, wacky, zany shit from start to finish mixed in with good wrestling and solid booking. This is why I watch sports entertainment style pro wrestling, I dunno about the rest of you. I haven't read most of this thread, but I can only imagine the negativity that's going to come out of this in the week to come from people who take this show way too seriously.

Raw was _amazing_.

I'd also like to personally take credit for Brodus Clay's gimmick:



Adramelech said:


> Personally I always thought he looked like Funky Kong.





Adramelech said:


> I think they decided to give him a Funky Kong gimmick. He'll debut when he's done learning how to pilot a miniature plane to a ring.


Close enough. I'll expect my royalty check shortly because this is clearly pure money. Now I have to make a brand new signature.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Raw next week to open with Ryder still changing the tire and Eve still screaming


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Honestly after the lame Jericho segment, that aggravated me to no end. Up until that point, Raw was decent, but once they did that and then you had that ending, it ruined it all for me. I mean in all honesty, WTF is the point of having Jericho show up on 1/2/12 only to have me only look at his pretty little face wasting air time instead of actually ave him say something. It's not that Raw can't be good, it's the fact that they throw in pointless air time segments when they can be accomplishing something more important. I mean why not just have Jericho debut at the Royal Rumble if he is not going to say something for weeks? Basically what we watched with Jericho tonight was a commercial, nothing that important accomplished.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, those who wanted the Attitude Era back.......there you had it.

I agree with everyone. Plus, I watched this show with my pops for the first time in a long while so it even felt better that I was going through a childhood trance....even though my pops was asking waaaaaaaaaaaaay too many questions.

"Mike Tyson looks so young there."

(To Dolph Ziggler) "Who's he? Dolph Zigglem?"

"Chris Jericho looks great."

Good shit tonight. Haters can kick boulders.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Some of you people have to stop taking wrestling so seriously.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fire Russo *Clap* *Clap* *ClapClapClap*


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

5 Star RAW because of The Funkasaurus!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

All these comments makes me believe that most of you haven't even lived through the Attitude Era. Sure, there was alot of crap throughout the shows circa 98-00, but the main event scene was always interesting... this Ryder/Cena/ Kane storyline isn't even a fraction as interesting as what was going on with Punk at the start of the summer. My how the standard have been lowered..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That RAW was so horrible it was AMAZING

WWE: Year of the Troll


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Definitely not.
> Go back and watch a FULL episode of RAW from back then and not just memorable segments.


I watch full episodes of RAW from the AE all the time.

I mean, tonight's episode had it's moment's. But, just because there were backstages segments, and a hilarious mixture between the Godfather and Rikishi doesn't make it the same nor as good.

It was more like an Episode of Nitro in the year 2000 as opposed to RAW in the AE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> By the way, those who wanted the Attitude Era back.......there you had it.
> 
> I agree with everyone. Plus, I watched this show with my pops for the first time in a long while so it even felt better that I was going through a childhood trance....even though my pops was asking waaaaaaaaaaaaay too many questions.
> 
> ...


Because nothing makes any sense.

I mean.. We went from CM Punk proclaiming the reality era, to a masked man trying to kidnap wrestlers and bring them to `hell' under a wrestling ring in 6 months.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao:lmao SUPLEX BABY... MY BAD!

GREAT RAW TONIGHT!!


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought was ok not great or even good. There putting alot on the Kane vs cena storyline and I love it. Kane is unbelievable on the mic and I'm glad the last couple of years they have given him what he deserves and that's air time and the belt. I like the Jericho thing. It's funny and I can't wait for him to snap out of this and take out punk. Then maybe we can see some good promos between the two !

But brodus clay....ahh it was funny but no way in hell it goes anywhere. Just a fill in.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

This is how it should be done.

Amazing Raw, indeed.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> That RAW was so horrible it was AMAZING
> 
> WWE: Year of the Troll


:lmao Perfect title for WWE.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

IWC marking out for a fat moron dancing in a red suit, a wrestler crying in the ring and a douchebag changing a tire. Yeah...only the IWC.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> *All these comments makes me believe that most of you haven't even lived through the Attitude Era*. Sure, there was alot of crap throughout the shows circa 98-00, but the main event scene was always interesting... this Ryder/Cena/ Kane storyline isn't even a fraction as interesting as what was going on with Punk at the start of the summer. My how the standard have been lowered..


That's abudently clear.

Comparing this RAW to that? Something else.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Because nothing makes any sense.
> 
> I mean.. We went from CM Punk proclaiming the reality era, to a masked man trying to kidnap wrestlers and bring them to `hell' under a wrestling ring in 6 months.


Ahh, pro wrestling doesn't have to be strictly wrestling. You need the entertainment aspect of it as well.

I enjoyed it. I tend to watch it from a fan's perspective and let my "smart" observations come in later but yeah, WWE isn't going to be ROH or any old school "pro wrestling" promotion anytime soon. Nor should it be.

By the way, I marked for Brodus capping The Cat's WWE theme song. Awesome. As. Fuck.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> All these comments makes me believe that most of you haven't even lived through the Attitude Era. Sure, there was alot of crap throughout the shows circa 98-00, but the main event scene was always interesting... this Ryder/Cena/ Kane storyline isn't even a fraction as interesting as what was going on with Punk at the start of the summer. My how the standards have been lowered..


We aren't talking about that. We're talking about the over the top gimmicks, overbooked matches, nonsensical segments, random clusterfucking that the Attitude Era was.

Between Brodus' genius gimmick, which had me rolling BTW, Jeritroll, Ryder's shit acting/tire changing shenanigans, Cena fleeing the main event to go help his buddy only to be ambushed by Kane, Ricardo's singing, and Kane's stalking tonight was the epitome of what the AE was.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Lades and gentlemen, we've found the origin of Jericho's jacket:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Rickey said:


>


YES! YES! YES!

Knew someone would make this.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

I like that there going backstage alot more parking lot brawls always fun to watch


----------



## hbkthegame (Aug 18, 2007)

This was a step forward for the WWE. One of the best Raws in years. What do some of you people want? Wrestler A in the white trunks vs Wrestler B in the black trunks - 2 hour grappling bout for the WWE championship? 

If you can't get behind this, you will be left behind.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

Rickey said:


>


:lmao

Should've added "Oh Look it's this thread again" text for later use in the endless comparison threads that get made


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

The mice ate Jericho's tongue.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

i was the right age when the attitude era was around and i owned the naff computer games they put out on the mega drive. 
however, i fast forwarded 75% of it to get to the main event. i taped it on VHS because i was 12. Tonight i watched the whole episode and loved a great deal of it. get your rose tinted retro-specs off and either enjoy the show or stop watching. your lives must be shit. WAAA Christmas meant more when i was 12...WWAAA buses were better when i was 13! WAAAAA alcohol had more effect on me when i was 14. its 2012, if you dont enjoy it, leave!


Morons


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I am really excited to find out what they have in store for us next week. Hopefully it trumps tonight's show.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

For all those stating this was an Attitude era quality show.

Stop kidding yourselves. I admit Funkasaurus is that kind of character but that's it. What else about that show screams attitude era?

Jack Swagger v Punk. LOL Jericho crying. Sorry. The Showoff. Absolutely not.

Kane is back to being a monster, but stalking Ryder in the bathroom and beating him up when he's changing a tire just is not what he use to be.

It was good show none the less, but the attitude era had Stone Cold, the Rock, Mankind, DX, Taker, Kane and Vince. You showed me Rikishi part 2 and said the show was attitude era esque. Not buying it, guys.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Scorpion said:


> We aren't talking about that. We're talking about the over the top gimmicks, overbooked matches, nonsensical segments, random clusterfucking that the Attitude Era was.
> 
> Between Brodus' genius gimmick, which had me rolling BTW, Jeritroll, Ryder's shit acting/tire changing shenanigans, Cena fleeing the main event to go help his buddy only to be ambushed by Kane, Ricardo's singing, and Kane's stalking tonight was the epitome of what the AE was.



So tonight's show tried replicating the AE minus the edginess, T&A, the vulgarity, the hot crowd,the well written main event scene, the decent commentary and the 90s culture..


I'll agree with you on that much, but that's certainly nothing to applaude, which is what the majority are doing towards this show.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Monster heel this, bad gimmick that, blah blah fucking blah.

EVERYBODY CALL YO FUCKIN MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wtf_paul (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I thought it was a pretty good RAW it had aspects of the ATTITUDE ERA that everybody loves. its trying to be a bit more dark and mysterious with the whole Kane lurking in the shadows thing. The Jericho segment was pretty stock in terms of I think everyone watching knew that he wouldn't speak again, they're building him as a heel, he wont give the "universe" what they want. R Truth is awesome at playing that character also... and the Brodus Clay gimmick is a bit meh, dont know where they are going with that. But all in all, this weeks RAW was entertaining which is what it is all about. People need to realise as much as we all love it, this IS NOT the ATTITUDE ERA, but it was a close show in terms of action that we would like to see if we were back in the 90's.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Isnt flair still in the TNA??..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

GillbergReturns said:


> For all those stating this was an Attitude era quality show.
> 
> Stop kidding yourselves. I admit Funkasaurus is that kind of character but that's it. What else about that show screams attitude era?
> 
> ...


True, a match of decent quality wouldn't be found outside the last part of the show during the AE.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ace won the night for me his pandering to the crowd after Punk won, trying to get the crowd going for punk, "zolph ziggler" and "The executive vice president of Monday night RAW amazing".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*



Underscore said:


> Dude, everyone keeps saying that. His career is not dead. He's going to be over as hell. This gimmick is going to do way more for him than the boring monster heel one they were advertising for him all this time. WWE has enough monsters / monster heels, not to mention boring characters, as it is.


Sad but true. This gimmick is going to get Brodus extremely over with the crowd.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Kaneniteforever said:


> goes back to what i said earlier, ya cant please anyone anymore, always something to bitch and whine about, even if it was an entire show of kane hitting cena with a steel chair repeatedly, ppl would find something to complain about.


Scratch that. I want them to find ways to get Ryder to the parking lot to change tires every week. Kane was probably standing just off camera the whole time in awe of how terrible Ryder is at doing it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Has anyone noticed all these strong emphasis on people's characters as of late on RAW?

CM Punk: Best In The World
John Cena : Rise Above Hate
Kane: Big Red Machine
Zack Ryder: Long Island Iced Z
Dolph Ziggler: The Showoff #HEEL
Mr. Laurenitis: Corporate Boss of RAW
David Otunga: Harvard Assistant Lawyer
Brodus Clay: Funkasouraus Big Man
Sheamus: The Great White


Sure, some others don't have any but I'm liking the fact that the WWE are starting to showcase the person's character more often than usual.


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> True, a match of decent quality wouldn't be found outside the last part of the show during the AE.


Yeah because we all a great match would happen in the last part of the show during the AE era where the crowd actually gave a fuck and the matches weren't slow paced with no psyhcology like they are now.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

blarg_ said:


> So tonight's show tried replicating the AE minus the edginess, T&A, the vulgarity, the hot crowd,the well written main event scene, the decent commentary and the 90s culture..
> 
> 
> I'll agree with you on that much, but that's certainly nothing to applaude, which is what the majority are doing towards this show.


Didn't you know? Backstage segements, a few segments of comedy, and a chokeslam from a height onto a matress = Attitude Era all over again!

Give me a break.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> Has anyone noticed all these strong emphasis on people's characters as of late on RAW?
> 
> CM Punk: Best In The World
> John Cena : Rise Above Hate
> ...


More relationship between superstars now too.

Laurinitas/Otunga
Eve/Ryder
Bryan/AJ
Ryder/Cena

etc.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Is this the funniest Raw you have ever seen?*



kobra860 said:


> Sad but true. This gimmick is going to get Brodus extremely over with the crowd.


Flash Funk was so over that they dropped his gimmick less than a year after he debuted.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

blarg_ said:


> So tonight's show tried replicating the AE minus the edginess, T&A, the vulgarity, the hot crowd,the well written main event scene, the decent commentary and the 90s culture..
> 
> 
> I'll agree with you on that much, but that's certainly nothing to applaude, which is what the majority are doing towards this show.


So you need EDGY, tits and swearing to be considered attitude era. FUCKING L.O.L.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

rockymark94 said:


> Yeah because we all a great match would happen in the last part of the show during the AE era where the crowd actually gave a fuck and the matches weren't slow paced with no psyhcology like they are now.


Matches on Raw these days (that are given time) have psychology.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rickey said:


>


:lmao, When did this happened?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Scratch that. I want them to find ways to get Ryder to the parking lot to change tires every week. Kane was probably standing just off camera the whole time in awe of how terrible Ryder is at doing it.


If at some point during the 20 minute tire change the camera paned over to Kane standing mystified at Ryder's fumbling I would have passed out from laughter.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

TheGreatOne1991 said:


> Didn't you know? Backstage segements, a few segments of comedy, and a chokeslam from a height onto a matress = Attitude Era all over again!
> 
> Give me a break.


Exactly. I need Mae Young giving birth to a hand and Katie Vick 2.0 STAT!


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> So you need EDGY, tits and swearing to be considered attitude era. FUCKING L.O.L.


Amungst the other things that I pointed out, and the stupidity we saw tonight.. Yes.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> So you need EDGY, tits and swearing to be considered attitude era. FUCKING L.O.L.


More like more intensity, aggression and a climax leaving you wanting for more.


----------



## 3ggyz (Dec 28, 2011)

This is as close as AE PG ratings have to offer. If you don't like it, then DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

GillbergReturns said:


> For all those stating this was an Attitude era quality show.
> 
> Stop kidding yourselves. I admit Funkasaurus is that kind of character but that's it. What else about that show screams attitude era?
> 
> ...


Exactly. If this was the attitude era, Kane probably would've lit someone on fire by now, or kidnapped somebody.

Like someone said before, most people comparing the two did not live through those shows when it was happening. Sorry guys, watching full episodes from 1998 on Youtube doesn't count. You don't know what your talking about.

While it is SOMEWHAT interesting whats going on b/w Cena/Ryder/Kane, why the hell would I watch that instead of Austin trying to get his title back from a cocky, talented, trash talker like the Rock backed up by the Corporation while at the same time Undertaker thinks he's Satan and sacrificing people while crucifying them on demonic symbols and speaking in tounges. Do YOU see a resemblance, cause I don't.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

rockymark94 said:


> Yeah because we all a great match would happen in the last part of the show during the AE era where the crowd actually gave a fuck and the matches weren't slow paced with no psyhcology like they are now.


No psychology? Did you watch the Swagger vs. Punk match?


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> So you need *EDGY*, tits and swearing to be considered attitude era. FUCKING L.O.L.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZjX65NYVGM


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

People saying this is like the AE? You guys are out of your mind. This is not even close. The roster still sucks, Its still has PG content, Storylines still suck and we have midgets as champions now.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> :lmao, When did this happened?


Right after Ryder's first promo...*brother!*


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

I will suspect that with the RR coming up Raw could only get better for me going forward. I guess if you've been one of those people that have been watching pretty consistently keeping up with Raw (even if it's only parts each week) then you probably thought tonight's show was great. However, if your like me that watches most closely during Wrestlemania time and a lot less regularly during all the other parts of the year then tonight's Raw you would probably be massively disappointed.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Rickey said:


>


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

taker328 said:


> Exactly. If this was the attitude era, Kane probably would've lit someone on fire by now, or kidnapped somebody.
> 
> Like someone said before, most people comparing the two did not live through those shows when it was happening. Sorry guys, watching full episodes from 1998 on Youtube doesn't count. You don't know what your talking about.
> 
> While it is SOMEWHAT interesting whats going on b/w Cena/Ryder/Kane, why the hell would I watch that instead of Austin trying to get his title back from a cocky, talented, trash talker like the Rock backed up by the Corporation while at the same time Undertaker thinks he's Satan and sacrificing people while crucifying them on demonic symbols and speaking in tounges. Do YOU see a resemblance, cause I don't.


Those were a few moments out of a 3 year time span. This is what makes it seem like people didn't live though the AE cause they are always referencing the big moments like every minute of the show was gold but for every Stone Cold Beer Truck moment you had 3 Big Bossman stealing Big Show's father's casket.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Austin and Rock are gone.

WCW and ECW are no longer active.

Swearing is in moderation.

Pointless and blatant nudity is no longer around.

There's actually some good wrestling within the weekly shows now.

The Attitude Era is over. Done. Gone. Finished. Let it go. It's easier that way.

And no, that wasn't all of what the AE was about but my point stands.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Kaneniteforever said:


> goes back to what i said earlier, ya cant please anyone anymore, always something to bitch and whine about, even if it was an entire show of kane hitting cena with a steel chair repeatedly, ppl would find something to complain about.


i'd be pleased


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Those were a few moments out of a 3 year time span. This is what makes it seem like people didn't live though the AE cause they are always referencing the big moments like every minute of the show was gold but for every Stone Cold Beer Truck moment you had 3 Big Bossman stealing Big Show's father's casket.


Hey, Bossman stealing that casket is still better and funnier than most of the stuff on Raw these days.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Winning™;10864866 said:


> Austin and Rock are gone.
> 
> WCW and ECW are no longer active.
> 
> ...


There was great wrestling circa 2001, but i'll agree that the 3 years before this suffered tremedously from Vince Russo's ADD disorder and gimmick fetish. I can't recall many bouts on RAW that didn't involve a stupid stipulation, a quick ending or a screwy finish.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

AE in 2000 was grand as well. Great balance of wrestling and stories. 1999 and 98 were the years of the over the top mess. But yeah time is gone.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

You people with your "dur, the Attitude Era is teh greatest!" attitude sucks.

The Funkasaurus and Jeritroll ruled it and the ending segment was all kinds of hilarious.

Wrestling isn't supposed to be serious.


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

Volantredx said:


> Those were a few moments out of a 3 year time span. This is what makes it seem like people didn't live though the AE cause they are always referencing the big moments like every minute of the show was gold but for every Stone Cold Beer Truck moment you had 3 Big Bossman stealing Big Show's father's casket.


Dude but you contradict yourself when you bring up stupid shit like Bossman/Big Show funeral thing. Rock/Austin wasn't just one big moment out of three years, it was months worth of programming in 1998 and it was so fuckin good, they did it again and it became months of programming in 1999 for WM. I'm not just bring up one big moment in time. The Ministry lasted like 5 months on Raw and in PPV's. 

I just chose to mention really large storylines that occured during that time. Sure I can agree that there was a lot of stupid, and i mean a LOOT of stupid shit going on during the Attitude era, but they always had something great going on. Were there elements of the stupidness of the ATtitude era, maybe. Was there any resemblance of the brilliance/energy/or talent of the Attitude Era, no fucking way. So no, i don't see any resemblance.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

taker328 said:


> While it is SOMEWHAT interesting whats going on b/w Cena/Ryder/Kane, why the hell would I watch that instead of Austin trying to get his title back from a cocky, talented, trash talker like the Rock backed up by the Corporation while at the same time Undertaker thinks he's Satan and sacrificing people while crucifying them on demonic symbols and speaking in tounges. Do YOU see a resemblance, cause I don't.


You basically summed it up. I mean, if Kane chokeslammed Ryder into a dumpster and set it on fire to close the show, if Punk was feuding with HHH instead of a crusierweight and Super Dave Osbourne over the WWE title then maybe I can understand the 98/99 comparisons. Back then at least the show had direction.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

taker328 said:


> Dude but you contradict yourself when you bring up stupid shit like Bossman/Big Show funeral thing. Rock/Austin wasn't just one big moment out of three years, it was months worth of programming in 1998 and it was so fuckin good, it became months of programming in 1999. I'm not just bring up one big moment in time. The Ministry lasted like 5 months on Raw and in PPV's.
> 
> I just chose to mention really large storylines that occured during that time. Sure I can agree that there was a lot of stupid, and i mean a LOOT of stupid shit going on during the Attitude era, but they always had something great going on. Were there elements of the stupidness of the ATtitude era, maybe. Was there any resemblance of the brilliance/energy/or talent of the Attitude Era, no fucking way. So no, i don't see any resemblance.



Rock and Austin only really shared storylines during the buildup and fallout of their Wrestlemania encounters, unless you count their mini feud for the IC title. The long drawn out feud was Austin and McMahon, now THAT's how you get it done.


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> Rock and Austin only really shared storylines during the buildup and fallout of their Wrestlemania encounters, unless you count their mini feud for the IC title. The long drawn out feud was Austin and McMahon, now THAT's how you get it done.


True but within that Mcmahon/Austin feud, you got guys like Rock, Dude Love, Kane, Taker all involved with it. Rock and Austin had a thing in 97 when Austin thew the belt in the water, then again in 1998 before the highway to hell thing with Taker, then again with Rock in 99 for WM 15 then back to Taker.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Why the fuck are we talking about the Attitude Era in 2012? It's over, it's done, it's not coming back. Either move on or live in the past.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

taker328 said:


> Dude but you contradict yourself when you bring up stupid shit like Bossman/Big Show funeral thing. Rock/Austin wasn't just one big moment out of three years, it was months worth of programming in 1998 and it was so fuckin good, it became months of programming in 1999. I'm not just bring up one big moment in time. The Ministry lasted like 5 months on Raw and in PPV's.
> 
> I just chose to mention really large storylines that occured during that time. Sure I can agree that there was a lot of stupid, and i mean a LOOT of stupid shit going on during the Attitude era, but they always had something great going on. Were there elements of the stupidness of the ATtitude era, maybe. Was there any resemblance of the brilliance/energy/or talent of the Attitude Era, no fucking way. So no, i don't see any resemblance.


My point wasn't that there were stupid moments that people are glossing over my point was that the stupid outnumbered the great it was just that the great was so good that it compensated. For your points yes the there was talent and energy in the feuds over all but many episodes ended with screw job after screw job so thing grew tiresome. 

Also the fact that the Ministry lasted 5 months (it was closer to 8) was not a good thing. 90% of the time the angle was bloated and confusing and lacked any forward thinking. Need proof? When Vince was relieved to be the Higher Power people were shocked and confused because he was as much a target of 'Taker as anyone else. So why Vince? was it to swerve the audience? Was it to provide character depth tho Vince? Nope it was because Mankind didn't think he had the ability to keep up with the schedule and the writers couldn't think of a replacement so at the zero hour Vince said he would do it. 

Look the AE was great television and average wrestling but it wasn't flawless and the fact we were kids likely colored are opinions of the shows.


----------



## wcw4life2006 (Feb 24, 2006)

4 Horseman HOF!!


----------



## taker328 (Dec 24, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Why the fuck are we talking about the Attitude Era in 2012? It's over, it's done, it's not coming back. Either move on or live in the past.


Jesus Christ can I hear a response other than "Move on, get over it, insert current year" its getting old.

I'm using it to make a point about this not even being close to the what happened before. I know what year it, I know its not the Attitude Era, and I know time moves forward. Jesus, stop with that shit already you mention the words attitude and era and people get all fuckin bent out of shape. Let people make their points.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Amongst all the hilarity over the Funkasaurus and boring Attitude Era debate #60074623, aren't we forgetting one man?

RICARDO F'N RODRIGUEZ.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You're tired of hearing about the Attitude Era long, gone, and dead? Get used to it. Doesn't change that fact.

I loved the Attitude Era too but god damn, move the fuck on. It only makes cynical wrestling fans more jaded being stuck in the past and expecting today's wrestling to meet that standard or even blantantly become a second coming of it.


----------



## ratboyyy (Sep 11, 2007)

for all you saying that you need to jack up the car first has never taken off a tire. you need to break all the nuts first (loosen it one turn) THEN jack up the car. ryder was doing it right, lol


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

to all the people who didn't enjoy tonight's show because their heads are so far up their attitude-era knowing asses.

I must say there wasn't a single time I didn't enjoy tonight's show, except maybe Daniel Bryan.. he's probably the least entertaining champ in a while.. This is the first champ that I've seen basically get no reaction from the crowd, even though he's still technically a face.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's why I know tonight's show can't be comparable to the Attitude Era. 
1.) The Attitude Era emphasized the tag team division and was better than anything related to tag teams today. Case in point, the Wrestlemania 17 TLC match could have been the main even of Wrestlemania 17 instead of Rock vs. Austin. That's how good the tag division was back then. So WWE today already loses in that area compared to the Attitude Era. So the tag team match tonight is not comparable to the tag team division of the past.
2.) Women's wrestling meant something during the Attitude Era, today it means jack squat. You can't sell me tonight that Raw tonight was comparable to an attitude era show when there is no Lita or Trish Stratus, or Molly Holly, or Chyna women's wrestlers like that is emphasized on the show. 
3.) The Attitude Era storylines progressed and the storylines at least accomplished something whereas this Jericho storyline is accomplishing crap as far as I'm concerned and is nothing more than a waste of air time. I mean really am I somehow supposed to be impressed that Jericho is handshaking fans and shouting yeah and then frowning. I mean WWE has already FFED up the anonymous gm story line, 18 months later and they have yet to announce the anonymous gm. This is something the attitude era would never do.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Tonight, I'm really thinking about NOT tuning in next week.

1) Ryder is scared to death of Kane, runs from him, uses a socket wrench to change a tire on a car that is, at first, not on a jack. Kane is supposedly after him, and he's taking the time to change a flat tire.
2) Brodus Clay comes out as a Godfather/Dusty Rhodes/King Kong Bundy mix.
3) Jericho's segment was over-the-top, terrible acting, and a waste of time...time that could have been used for a wrestling match.
4) R-Truth is even worse than Jericho. He's acting more like he's mentally challenged, instead of insane or unstable.
5) Vince continues to degrade the World Heavyweight Championship by allowing Daniel Bryan to act like a pussy during his matches with anyone bigger than he is, and to retain the belt in a cowardly way.

Furthermore, guys like Hornswoggle are winning battle royal matches on Smackdown, there's only one true tag team that's actually worth watching (Air Boom), and there are absolutely no storylines in the Diva Division. Cole and Lawler are legitimately laughing during their commentary, because they even realize how weird things have gotten.

It would be nice if wrestling could get a complete overhaul. Vince has been geared towards the "E" (entertainment) for quite a while now, but he's starting to forget about the second "W" (wrestling).


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> Tonight, I'm really thinking about NOT tuning in next week.


I've been saying that since I started watching wrestling in the 80s.. Yet here I am.. 35 years old with the hook in my mouth still.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Poor Robin, Thierry only back a day and he is relegated...
> 
> I want a Robin/Thierry fued alá Rock/Cena


haha don't worry, we all love Robin, but Thierry is The King and Robin can be our prince.


Back to wrestling..what a weired raw ey? I mean Brodus Clay..The fuck? It was funny and all but wow..
Y2J is amazing. Biggest troll around, I love Y2J and even im starting to hate him! Pure heel.
Kane was epic as per, stalking Ryder was funny and then him changing the tire of the car LOL just get another car you mug! haha that amused me.

I actually enjoyed the show tonight!


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Lord have mercy. I hope everyone is happy now. Daniel Bryan and CM Punk are world champs, and this show has somehow gotten worse. I was happy seeing John Cena and Randy Orton on top. I looked forward to them in the main events and bought the merchandise like a good fan. Now that they've thrown them on the back burner I find myself struggling to stay up. Zack Ryder got his ass booed and I'm sure the worst is yet to come. I have a right to complain, I liked this show in 2010. Now that you people got what you wanted it all went to hell. WWE started struggling with ratings when NFL pre season just kicked in, and I guarantee when NBA playoffs starts up they'll be screwed. Ain't no one in their right damn mind would wanna watch the state this show is in. For the first time in years I'm not watching it live anymore. Too much stress.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL see you next week, breh.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> LOL see you next week, breh.


Don't generalize breh.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Is it sad that I am already looking forward to next week? 

Not because of Jericho or this mundane Punk/Ziggler falderal, but because of The Funkasaurus, daddy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Is it sad that I am already looking forward to next week?
> 
> Not because of Jericho or this mundane Punk/Ziggler falderal, but because of The Funkasaurus, daddy.


You sir possess the power of the FUNK!
Welcome to Planet Funk!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not generalizing. Just saying what is expected.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh look, this thread turned into a debate about stuff that happened fifteen years ago. Vintage Wrestling Forum! Please don't let this tremendous Raw get buried under some posturing nostalgia argument. The comparison should never have been made to begin with.

ATTITUDE ERAZ










Anyway, thread needs more funk.



Rickey said:


>





Billy Kidman said:


>


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> Oh look, this thread turned into a debate about stuff that happened fifteen years ago. Vintage Wrestling Forum! Please don't let this tremendous Raw get buried under some posturing nostalgia argument. The comparison should never have been made to begin with.
> 
> ATTITUDE ERAZ
> 
> ...


You sir, are the best! 
Your sig is fantastic too! :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I understand that Daniel Bryan is the World Heavyweight Champion. That's cool, I like the guy. But why is he squashing Kofi? Matter of fact why is he squashing anybody? He's not supposed to be a dominant champ. He's supposed to be a cowardly champ. If DBry won in a longer match I would've been happy with it, but the fact that he won in 2 minutes against Kofi pisses me off. Who's Cheerios did Kofi piss in? Who's sandwich did he shit in? Who's spagetti did he cum in? Why is Kofi being treated like this? Yeah he's the tag champ, the equivelent of the divas title on the mens side. As useless as the fucking tv title or a slammy award.

amd dont even get me started on jericho. and the hall of fame, Edge REALLY?


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> This was probably my favorite episode of Raw in years. I'm sure I'm exaggerating that because it's still fresh in my mind, but holy shit it was tremendous. Non-stop crazy, wacky, zany shit from start to finish mixed in with good wrestling and solid booking. This is why I watch sports entertainment style pro wrestling, I dunno about the rest of you. I haven't read most of this thread, but I can only imagine the negativity that's going to come out of this in the week to come from people who take this show way too seriously.
> 
> Raw was _amazing_.
> 
> ...


WOW. Best Raw in years? Kofi got squashed, Brodus squash, Jericho not talking AGAIN, the terrible Kane/Cena feud was the main focus, Ricardo singing La Cucaracha, no Rumble build, Jinder losing to SANTINO before his match with Sheamus on Smackdown (at least make it look like he has a chance of winning, come on), etc. Hardly anything made sense all night (isn't that why TNA has such a bad rep these days?)! This felt like a late 2000 Nitro... Brodus' gimmick was actually one of the highlights despite Rikishi and Viscera doing the gimmick much better (the ringwork in his squash was what made it bad) as the Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve stuff was VERY close to Kane/Shane and May 19th territory. Easily the worst Raw of the year so far as it was bizarre for the sake of being bizarre and nothing more. That's NOT a good thing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW Thoughts:
-Kane had another nice promo about Cena to embrace the hate and join the dark side. It was nice to see Cena and Kane go backstage and have a brawl. I swear, we reall don't see these that much anymore. It really is a throwback to the Attitude Era which is a good thing.

-Santino and "The Great White" Sheamus defeats Wade Barrett and Jinder Mahal. Nice to see Jinder on RAW but he took the lame "Cobra" finisher and ate the pin. I hate the "Cobra" as a finisher.

-Great video package for Edge as he will be inducted into the Hall of Fame. This is really a joke though as I wish the WWE would have newly retired guys wait a few years before being inducted like in pro sports. Put Randy Savage in it for Christ's sakes.

-Daniel Bryan defeats Kofi Kingston. What happened to the "Daniel Bryan" chants? Even when he won, there wasn't much of a reaction. This title reign is not looking good so far unless he turns heel.

-Finally, the debut of Brodus Clay and what the fuck was this? He came out looking like Ernest "Cat" Miller and even used his entrance music. The WWE trolled us fans with this and has really got us talking about this segment. Oh yeah, Curt Hawkins was the jobber in this.

-CM Punk defeats Jack Swagger with a botched pin. Or was it a botch? CM Punk looked pissed after the pin and even the ref looked confuse. I don't know what really happened here but if everyone just ab libbed on the spot on what to say and do, then they did a good job of covering up.

-I like that R-Truth is more of a tweener/psycho at the moment. The Miz finally got the upperhand on him and thought this segment was good.

-Nice to see the Four Horseman get inducted into the Hall of Fame. It's about damn time. Great honor for Arn Anderson. I just wonder if the "Nature Boy" Ric Flair can attend the ceremony since he currently works down in Orlando.

-Chris Jericho trolled the WWE Universe again. Looks like we must wait longer until we find out what's up with his new gimmick.

-I thought Dolph Ziggler did a decent job with the short amount of time he had with Cena. But Cena didn't even looked damage at all. Anyways, Kane gets to destroy Zack Ryder and choke out Cena to end RAW. Evil has prevailed.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

What an awesome night, King Thierry is back and then we get the best Raw in months.

-Brodus Clay's debut was one of the best segments i can remember seeing in ages, I couldn't stop laughing when he first came out. Great stuff.
-The whole R-Truth/Miz feud is great IMO, both are brilliant on the mic, R-Truth's face character is something that people will take time to get used to but so far i've enjoyed his stuff. I hope this leads to Miz getting some muscle, he's much better when he's got somebody to bounce off of.
-Jericho was hilarious, i thought his return lasted too long but he was bang on this week, him bursting out crying slayed me.
-Punk/Swagger was decent enough. Couldn't figure out at all whether the ending was planned or now, still can't really. Punk seems a bit too irrelevant for my liking atm though, this Punk/Ace feud has run it's course and i hope he moves on after RR because he seems to have lost a bit of momentum since TLC
-The Cena/Ryder/Kane stuff was strangely enjoyable, had a bit of an AE vibe around it but i'm afraid i don't like Kane at all, with or without a mask. That opening promo was so fucking boring


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

I found it hilarious that Kane kept getting screams in his opening promo, wad a chick-magnet that beast


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

Raw was so Awesome this week that Crowd was cheering for each and Every segment.

And how can we Forget about Brodus clay debut ,We all taught he Will be a credible heel , but a Rikishi Rip off also Work good,Best debut of the year. 

Jericho no reaction Segment really makes me look Forward for next week.

Best Raw of the Decade.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> I understand that Daniel Bryan is the World Heavyweight Champion. That's cool, I like the guy. But why is he squashing Kofi? Matter of fact why is he squashing anybody? He's not supposed to be a dominant champ. He's supposed to be a cowardly champ. If DBry won in a longer match I would've been happy with it, but the fact that he won in 2 minutes against Kofi pisses me off. Who's Cheerios did Kofi piss in? Who's sandwich did he shit in? Who's spagetti did he cum in? Why is Kofi being treated like this? Yeah he's the tag champ, the equivelent of the divas title on the mens side. As useless as the fucking tv title or a slammy award.


I must say that Kofi being squashed was the only thing I disliked about this RAW.
I still don't understand why he hasn't gotten his push that he deserves so much.
The man is over without talking. 
I mean in the whole year of 2011 he probably talked for a full 10 minutes at the most.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Too bad Jericho didn't cry legit. I wanted to see tears damn it!

- Glad to see the Horsemen get inducted, but its bullsh*t Ole won't be there. I never cared much for Barry Windham. Is Ric Flair even going to be allowed to be there on camera?

- How are people supposed to take Dolph seriously if he can't even get a dirty win over Cena?

- Whose the main event for the Hall of Fame 2012: Mil Mascaras or Edge?

- Brodus Clay = FAIL

- They might as well take the WWE Championship off CM Punk. It's pointless to have the world title on somebody if they're not going to close the show.

- Cena is sooooo beating Kane at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

My two cents in a nutshell :

- Raw was Jeri-Troll once again. 


- Brodus made the Shockmaster look like a Great Gimmick. :no:


- The Punk/Swagger match was pretty DAMN GOOD! 

- The Ricardo/Truth segment was ABSOLUTE FORT-KNOX GOLD!! :lmao :lmao :lmao

- I would love to see these two interact more in the future, though I do wonder if this confrontation came about because of the botched-ref-3-count in order to fill the time that was supposed to be used for the match? Curiouser and Curiouser....



Kane/Cena angle is getting a bit retarded and please get Zack off my TV screen. If anything, ZACK is the one who should "fuck the fuck off", not Truth. Good lord..he's so un-entertaining. woo woo woo? You know it. :no:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> 4) R-Truth is even worse than Jericho. He's acting more like he's mentally challenged, instead of insane or unstable.


You missed the part where he "snapped" and nailed Ricardo with the Lie-Detector(or whatever his finisher is) apparently after getting his Microphone accidentally knocked out of his hands...

He's still insane and unstable.


----------



## fsuizzy (Jan 3, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> You missed the part where he "snapped" and nailed Ricardo with the Lie-Detector(or whatever his finisher is) apparently after getting his Microphone accidentally knocked out of his hands...
> 
> He's still insane and unstable.


I like that they maintained his crazy character. Its way better then him coming down to the stage singing and dancing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i have a 100% serious question...why are so many people eating up the jericho troll appearance tonight? The first night, yeh that was classic, but tonight just seemed a little excessive, and I felt like they couldve just replayed his return from last week to fill that time again tonight. 

so, can someone answer the question: What is it that's so "brilliant" about the concept of "show up, 'HIIII', leave"?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

tonight makes me wonder~ did russo take over WWE creative? 

and i guess brodus's gimmick is pimp hippo?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i have a 100% serious question...why are so many people eating up the jericho troll appearance tonight? The first night, yeh that was classic, but tonight just seemed a little excessive, and I felt like they couldve just replayed his return from last week to fill that time again tonight.
> 
> so, can someone answer the question: What is it that's so "brilliant" about the concept of "show up, 'HIIII', leave"?


I really don't know how to explain it bro. It either clicks with you or it doesn't. It's like how one person can look at a piece of art and find all kinds of meaning in it and another person can look at it and go "It's just a toilet seat, what the fuck are you talking about?"

What Jericho is doing is in the tradition of Andy Kaufman, the way he would take the expectations of an audience and use it as a weapon against them. It's not really about what Jericho is doing, it's about what he's not doing and the reaction of the live crowd and the viewing audience. It's a performer turning the viewers into the entertainment.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i have a 100% serious question...why are so many people eating up the jericho troll appearance tonight? The first night, yeh that was classic, but tonight just seemed a little excessive, and I felt like they couldve just replayed his return from last week to fill that time again tonight.
> 
> so, can someone answer the question: What is it that's so "brilliant" about the concept of "show up, 'HIIII', leave"?


IF he is facing Cm punk then 

He is showing the fans that they're sheep, making them feel stupid.. Hopping around like a buffoon, posing with the crowd, giving them highfives and such. . He made it look as though he was one to prove that fans are stupid and will get behind anybody that smiles a lot and interacts.

that's what i think he is doing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

I know what he's doing...I just have hard time understanding why the WWE thinks consecutive weeks of 0 mic work from one of their biggest names is a good idea. I really dont have a problem with it, but I'm not eating it up like some of the masses are here. I guess it's just personal preference =/


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Barnabyjones said:


> tonight makes me wonder~ did russo take over WWE creative?
> 
> and i guess brodus's gimmick is *pimp hippo?*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Green rep for mr.jones.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Therapy said:


> I've been saying that since I started watching wrestling in the 80s.. Yet here I am.. 35 years old with the hook in my mouth still.


Oh, yeah...for most people, that's how it is. 

I did stop watching for about 10 years or so, though...just turned it off one day. Most of the time, the NBA is on my TV, and I have League Pass, so it would be easy for me to stop watching again.

Honestly, when I did stop watching, I missed almost every second of John Cena's prime (never saw him with a belt around his waist, or contending for one), up until last year's WrestleMania. Looking back, I'm glad I did miss it.

Of course, it was pretty hard to do back then...because growing up, I'm pretty sure I was one of the biggest wrestling fans around. I was the little boy that painted his face like the Ultimate Warrior, or Sting, and would wrestle with his wrestling buddy in the backyard, in a "steel cage" (which was a chain-link fence)...had tons of wrestling figurines, magazines, posters, VHS tapes, cards, Bret Hart's glasses, etc.

After the huge layoff, I've only watched it for a year, and it's more like a soap opera than it is a sport these days (and, of course, it's not a sport...but you get what I'm saying). That won't be too hard to walk away from.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am still on the ok with Raw, Jericho's segment, kinda expected that, sis kept saying he's such a fake/troll. 

Highlights for me. 

Swagger vs Punk good match

Ricardo and Truth seg (Man, Miz needs some momentum back)

And I LOLed for Brodus.


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Weak ass raw.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Punk v Swagger a great match, if only Swagger had charisma


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Quick thoughts...

*The Good:*

- Brodus's new gimmick is pretty awesome. It's either going to bomb like Flash Funk and get no reaction or get insanely over like Too Cool. One or the two.

- I'm love that Jericho's bringing something new every week. That breakdown was a total shock. I can't wait for next week.

- Really confused where they are going with Bryan as he looked like a full blown heel out there. I'm looking forward to see where this goes.

*The Bad:*

- That Swagger/Punk botch. Holy fuck, someone's going to get fired. Shame it had to end like that though. It was a good match up until that point.

- R-Truth's promo sucked. I'm really not buying him as a face and I really couldn't care less about his feud with Miz.

- This Kane vs Cena & Ryder feud is really lame. Way too much cheese on this angle and it just comes of as cringe-worthy. I know it's pro-wrestling for yah, but come on, there's a limit.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Too much stress.


Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Rickey said:


>


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Jericho is going to continue doing whatever he's doing right now ("Silence Gimmick") until the crowd starts booing him. That's why he kept saying "why? why? why?" this raw.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

That was a fun RAW. The hole in the ring last week, plus everything this week... there's a different vibe to the show. 
Brodus' debut was AWESOME!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thoughts

Why is Kane assed about a catchphrase? this fued seems silly and thin to me.

Zack Ryder is an awful actor.

John Cena recovers from things like no man i've ever seen, they show a replay of Kane beating up Cena to cutting to a backstage segment with Ryder with him chuckling "Now thats what I call marine biology" does nothing phase this guy?

Can we please let Punk cut promos with Ziggler and establish something in this fued instead of having random matches with retards (Swagger) and the finish was all fucked up.

Hopefully Jericho will do something next week, I can only get trolled so much.

Overall a bizzare and cartoonish Raw.


Oh and that Bordus Clay debut was fuckin funny.


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

Clay needs to get himself some rhythm.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I enjoyed Raw tonight, except for the Swagger or ref botch, god knows who botched there.

But I had so much fun watchign this Raw, Brodus Clays entrance had be in tears of laughter, so unexpected and coming formt he WWe that ays alot. This is seriously the WWE Troll era.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Other than the Punk match and Brodus debut it was an awful Raw.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> John Cena recovers from things like no man i've ever seen, they show a replay of Kane beating up Cena to cutting to a backstage segment with Ryder with him chuckling "Now thats what I call marine biology" does nothing phase this guy?


To be fair, getting thrown into some cardboard boxes is not exactly going to hurt.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man. So I took the advice I've been given on here, and watched Raw without being anywhere near these boards. Boy did it still suck. Swagger/Punk was great until the end, and Ziggler's headstand was awesome as usual, but wow. "Bryan vs Kofi, champ vs champ! For 10 seconds! Interminable Kane promos and backstage nonsense! Brodus Clay, presented in a way that will never make anyone any money ever!"

Ugh.

Still, marked for the Horsemen getting the HOF nod.

Seriously though. Brodus Clay. It's the kind of thing where, usually, you ask "Is this someone's idea of a bad joke?" rhetorically. But this actually is. This is creative admitting they have leprosy of the brain.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Wrestlers fucks up, referee fucks up.. It happens, too bad it happened in a very good match. Brodus clay is awesome. Ricardo is awesome. R truth is crazy. Kane is insane. After all maybe it's the return of the fun on Raw.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I enjoyed this Raw. Highly, highly watchable show imo with Brodus and BIG JOHNNY being the highlights lol. Punk is no longer the focus of the show. He's getting the dreaded midcard world title run treatment atm. Cena/Kane is the big thing going on. Maybe when he gets done with Ziggler he'll move back to the fore but for now, Raw is the Cena/Kane show and I actually enjoyed it. I can't remember the last time we had a storyline that had an actual reason behind it, involved a top face, a monster heel, a midcarder AND a diva. Just typing that blows my mind lol. This thing is involving a number of different characters and is nicely broken up by a mixture of ring action and backstage segments. It may not be exhilarating edge of your seat stuff but it's easy to watch and rather enjoyable. In this day and age that's enough for me lol. Jericho is starting to lose me. I get what he's trying to do though so when he finally decides to start speaking, I'll be watching. 

Pretty good Raw for me and a big step up from recent shows. I want them to start building the Rumble a lot more though and that doesn't include all the video packages which are great. Give one of these guys a fucking story. I want to hear why they want to win and how badly they want it.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

another good raw! im happy to watch it every week now. i think they got a stable foundation to keep on improving from here.

when punk had his pipe bomb angle, it literally came out of a time where the show was shite, boring and seemed like there was no hope of it ever getting better. at least now they seem to be making an effort to put together a decent show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really liked Raw last night, very entertaining show and some good build for the Punk/Ziggler match at RR. Not sure if it was a botch by the ref in the Punk/Swagger match but it sure looked like it but great job wit ha cover up by the announce team and production crew.

Was starting to really wonder what they were doing with Brodus Clay but damn that was rally unexpected. But well worth the wait the Phunkasaurus :lmao Plus one of my favorite themese is back "Somebody Call My Momma".

Anything with Ricardo on the screen gets my approval as well. It was cool to see the WWE actually let him develop some character of his own on-screen. Also its good to see Truth keeping his "crazy" gimmick even as a face.

The Cena/Kane stuff got a little over the top with Ryder but it wasn't to bad either.

All the rest of the stuff was alright, the Bryan/Big Show showdown and match with Kofi is what stood out to me most out of the rest of the show.


----------



## Rocky_e7 (Mar 29, 2010)

It seriously sounded like Raw was done in front of a crowd of about 500, it sounded more quiet than the impact zone for god sake. Im not usually one to bash the crowd as i think its up to the WWE to entertain them and make them cheer, but god damn that crowd was horrible, they were silent all night, even the big stars got nothing.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder how they want to throw Rock into this awesome storyline.


----------



## KristofferAG (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, not exactly the best RAW IMO. I really feel like the referee counting Swagger out ruined it a lot, because that match could've gone on for some more with a lot of intensity, it was a fairly nice match to watch. The Ziggler/Cena MU was all right. Now, I like that Kane is back, but all these cuts to the backstage just ruins the entire thing for me. I don't know about anyone else though. Sure, good build-up, but it all just seems a bit messy.

Really liked R Truth's performance too, that was pretty funny :>


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Worst Raw since I started watching wrestling again.

Firstly, where the hell is the Royal Rumble build up? This is my second favorite PPV, sometimes more exciting than 'Mania for me. I love the Royal Rumble, but where the hell is the build up? What WWE are doing is abysmal.

Kane's promo wasn't that great and that says a lot. Kane cuts great promos. Dragged on. Brawl backstage was ok, whatever.

Bryan vs Kingston. Wtf? I was actually expecting a good match. I thought Bryan would carry Kofi for maybe 10 mins? Why are matches so short these days? Really bad. Also, Bryan is world champ? So why is he treated like a mid carder? This in theory should have been the penultimate match of the night. Well I guess it's WWE's crappy booking..

Can't even remember what happened after because nothing was really worth noting. Ryder is a fool. Used to like Ryder but now he is just annoying. A change of character would be nice.

Brodus Clay aka Rikishi 2.0.. it's a shame because he looks like a beast and seems pretty damn good in the ring. Could have been a great heel.

CM Punk vs Swagger was actually pretty solid until the ref fucked it up so meh.

John Cena vs Dolph was cut short because of Kane kicking Ryder's ass. I was hoping Kane would be in the car, smuggle Eve and drive off.

Man this was a shit Raw. The lack of build up towards the Rumble is amazing. What are they thinking? Raw really made me realise how fucked WWE really are after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

That show was really fun and really entertaining. I'll take that over some of the boring shows we get any day. The Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve stuff was good. It was like something out of a low budget horror movie. I expected Kane to drive off with Eve at the end though. I like storylines that run throughout the night. 

Other than that, we got a good match between Punk and Swagger, another dimension to the Jericho storyline, the Brodus Clay debut was hillarious and Riccardo Rodriguez's great insults.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Werb-Jericho said:


> i was the right age when the attitude era was around and i owned the naff computer games they put out on the mega drive.
> however, i fast forwarded 75% of it to get to the main event. i taped it on VHS because i was 12. Tonight i watched the whole episode and loved a great deal of it. get your rose tinted retro-specs off and either enjoy the show or stop watching. your lives must be shit. WAAA Christmas meant more when i was 12...WWAAA buses were better when i was 13! WAAAAA alcohol had more effect on me when i was 14. its 2012, if you dont enjoy it, leave!
> 
> 
> Morons


i'd forgot i wrote this at 5am this morning, but re-reading it i make a great deal of sense, rep for me?


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I enjoyed most of Raw. One thing I would've changed was the directing and set-up of the final segment. I'm an aspiring filmmaker and from that mindset, was thinking of how if they just tweaked a few things here and there, changed a few camera angles and get Eve more involved (seriously, she just completely disappeared half-way), it could've been a far more compelling ending. Maybe they should've gotten the It Begins director to direct this segment.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> i'd forgot i wrote this at 5am this morning, but re-reading it i make a great deal of sense, rep for me?


Oh, you fast forwarded 75% of the attitude era episodes big deal. 

2000 still has better storylines than what WWE has now even though the recent storylines are quite good.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> i'd forgot i wrote this at 5am this morning, but re-reading it i make a great deal of sense, rep for me?


So everyone who watches WWE has to agree with you and like everything about the show and if not they're stupid even though you know nothing about their academic history? Don't be childish. If you liked Raw last night, it's your opinion. Nothing wrong with that. As for me and plenty of other people, it's gonna be a LONG 2012 for Monday Night Raw.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

The last person that asked for rep, got a load of red rep. He even put it in his sig....


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

Hemen said:


> Oh, you fast forwarded 75% of the attitude era episodes big deal.
> 
> 2000 still has better storylines than what WWE has now even though the recent storylines are quite good.


those storylines have passed, they included things like the brodus clay and rapey Kane like storyline but now these are "silly"? i brodus had been bleeding with his tits out would you have preferred it? my point is the product is either enjoyable or it isn't. if it isn't, do not watch? i wouldn't.


GuruOfMarkness said:


> So everyone who watches WWE has to agree with you and like everything about the show and if not they're stupid even though you know nothing about their academic history? Don't be childish. If you liked Raw last night, it's your opinion. Nothing wrong with that. As for me and plenty of other people, it's gonna be a LONG 2012 for Monday Night Raw.


Fair point, if it's going to be that long, take up another hobby/interest? Some people like MMA 



JakeC_91 said:


> The last person that asked for rep, got a load of red rep. He even put it in his sig....


please dont red rep me!


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Overall i thought it was a good Raw.

-The opening Kane promo was decent, i have heard Kane do better promos and i think having Kane explain his actions in more detail was a mistake as random attacks with not much explanation would be acceptable so early on in the feud with Cena wondering why Kane is attacking him.

-Santino/Sheamus vs Barrett/Mahal was okay but if they were talking about why the four of them were in the Rumble why not promote the Rumble and make it an over the top rope elimination tag team match? Either that or actually have a proper tag team match between teams in the tag team division.

-Mr Excitement saying he was not little Jimmy he was big Johnny made me lol i am not going to lie.

-I enjoyed Kingston/Bryan but i wish it was a longer match. The finish was cool and good to see Bryan get a clean win as champion. Show/Bryan will be interesting on Smackdown with no dq/countout, expecting Henry to interfere to help Bryan win then attack Bryan.

-Brodus Clay's re-debut was awesome! I couldn't stop laughing and it looks like a fun gimmick, i don't know how they will make it last but i hope they do. IT was Curt Hawkins debut on Raw as well!

-I enjoyed Swagger/Punk, it was a good match but the finish looked like a botch. Punk looked really annoyed at the end. Maybe they will work it into the storyline.

-Ricardo Rodriguez is awesome! Good to see him back on tv and R-Truth was okay as well, still not sure on him being a face again.

-I liked the Jericho and i am not just saying that, they have been fun but i am interested to see how long they can continue with the silent promos.

-The last two matches were sacrificed for the Cena/Kane which is a shame as Ziggler/Cena looked like it would be a really good match. I like the Kane character and the storyline has been interesting so far. Would like to see Kane back in the ring competing soon.

Lack of Rumble buildup aside it was an enjoyable Raw.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good RAW I thought, better than last week's. Liking the Kane/Cena/Ryder storyline. Punk/Swagger was alright for what it was, and am still intrigued a bit with Y2J. Miz and Truth once again stole the show with Rodriguez playing his part brilliantly. :lmao

And lol at Brodus Clay. Looks like he will be a comedy big guy.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rua said:


> Clay needs to get himself some rhythm.


lets see yours...it takes balls to dance like a goofball in front of 10,000+ fans. Would you?


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> Tonight, I'm really thinking about NOT tuning in next week.
> 
> 1) Ryder is scared to death of Kane, runs from him, uses a socket wrench to change a tire on a car that is, at first, not on a jack. Kane is supposedly after him, and he's taking the time to change a flat tire.
> 2) Brodus Clay comes out as a Godfather/Dusty Rhodes/King Kong Bundy mix.
> ...


A wrestling match that you would have complained about...this match sucks why cant we have better matches


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> I wonder how they want to throw Rock into this awesome storyline.


sad thing is, theyre probably not going to. They're just going to wrap up the kane/cena story 2 weeks before wrestlemania and just have the rock/cena match happen with no build up.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

No real RR build. 
Mahal getting pinned by Santino? I thought they wanted to build him up a bit. Ahh well, he sucks anyway. 
The R-Truth segment was funny. Good for him. 
Clay's debut was different. 
The Kane/Cena storyline is boring as hell.


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

the royal rumble from raws perspective is pretty much the Title match with punk and ziggler + the royal rumble itself; with perhaps Y2J doing a promo...they built all of this?? what are you all on about!!


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Werb-Jericho said:


> those storylines have passed, they included things like the brodus clay and rapey Kane like storyline but now these are "silly"? i brodus had been bleeding with his tits out would you have preferred it? my point is the product is either enjoyable or it isn't. if it isn't, do not watch? i wouldn't.
> 
> Fair point, if it's going to be that long, take up another hobby/interest? Some people like MMA
> 
> ...


I would have prefereed it it were more blood in the product. I never said i don't like the current product, but i like the attitude era much better.

And i an era where kids play shooting games and watch porn in the internet in my opinion it would fit more to have blood included, but in a new and refreshing way.

But beside that i like the product and i enjoyed Brodus new character.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i found that raw hilarious everything about it


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I found it funny that all the entertaining parts of Raw were the bits with the over the top gimmick characters. Clay, Jericho, Truth, Ryder, to a lesser extent Kane were all great.

So much for the Reality era. :lmao


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Worst Raw since I started watching wrestling again.
> 
> Firstly, where the hell is the Royal Rumble build up? This is my second favorite PPV, sometimes more exciting than 'Mania for me. I love the Royal Rumble, but where the hell is the build up? What WWE are doing is abysmal.
> 
> ...


:topic: bone thugs and undertaker fan!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RAW was funkadelic, yo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fucking love the WWE right now, they are trolling the shit out of us, it is epic.


----------



## machine_man (Jan 1, 2009)

Raw was hilarious. May next week be even moreso.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

kane no sold a fucking crowbar hit from cena, did anyone catch that?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so to the people crying "OMG NO RR BUILD UP" what the fuck do you want them to do?

they furthered the following feuds last night:

Punk/Ziggler
Cena/Kane
Bryan/Show
Miz/Truth

Jericho came out and trolled the crowd some more


someone wanna let me in on what you people are expecting in the way of "RR build up"??


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> kane no sold a fucking crowbar hit from cena, did anyone catch that?


for all the no selling cena does...i think we can forgive Kane this once


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

There have been a lot of bad Raw's over the years...and then there's Raw January 9, 2012.

Last night was an abortion of all that was left of wrestling as we know it. There was also no entertainment value to it either and if that's what the business has left to give, then please, abort whatever you have waiting in the wings.

I don't even know if you could call it embarassing, it was so bad. There are good B-movies and then there are bad B-movies. Raw was well below bad B-movie status.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

At first when Jericho came out, I was like








Then he started fake crying and I was like


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

So this week Jericho was overcome with emotion and began crying. Cant want to see what its gonna be next week.

The Horsemen being inducted as a group was a nice touch too.

Other than the stuff mentioned and Brodus Clay, Raw sucked balls this week IMO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't remember the last time this place was so split on an episode of Raw.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Should I get heeeeem?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Nut Tree said:


> A wrestling match that you would have complained about...this match sucks why cant we have better matches


Probably, probably not. I rarely post in here, complaining about the matches. Leave that assumption for someone else.

I come from the era of wrestling that gave everyone a 2-3 hour long show...of wrestling. Sometimes, they contained squash matches, guys like Sid and Vader coming in and demolishing people. THOSE are more entertaining than some of the stuff the WWE is running these days.

I guess some of you are just easily amused, and that's exactly why Vince and the writers are doing this, why Jericho has been scripted to do what he is doing, and why guys like Zack Ryder and Daniel Bryan ruin their reps by acting like complete and utter fools and cowards as champion faces.

Sometimes, I'm not really sure if you guys are serious about liking some of this stuff. I can't tell if most are being sarcastic or not. The way storylines are completely ditched (Awesome Truth conspiracy, Raw Anonymous GM, Brodus returning as a beastly main-event star, just to name a few) is disturbing enough. To see the acting this bad, the commentary horrible, the booking irrelevant 75% of the time, and wrestlers losing matches that they should at least have a chance in...it's an issue that nobody should be content with.

Those that complain usually are the ones that have seen professional wrestling at its best. Anyone that thinks things are fine the way they are...they are more than likely too young, and most will tell you otherwise, just to make people believe they watched multiple eras.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Just watched the bathroom segment again. For a PG show, showing a "big red monster" stalking someone through a mirror is a bit extreme. That's more than enough to give kids nightmares, imagine a kid going to brush his teeth, he's going to look through the mirror expecting Kane to be sat on his shitter waiting to beat fuck out of him!


----------



## thedoc85 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ryder choosing to hang around to change a tyre is possibly the dumbest thing I have seen in a while!

Also, maybe ratings would pick up if the time slot was more in sync with the target audience! It's a PG product, aimed more at the kids these days, and they expect young kids to stay up as late as 11pm in some areas of US?! Some adults don't stay up that late! WWE could do with negotiating an earlier time slot (by 1 or 2 hours)or get edgy again and target the older audience (gradually of course)


----------



## DDTisKing (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kane's interview was okay too.*

Besides Brodus Clay's debut and Jericho's segment, this Raw was terrible. Daniel Bryan's title reign is becoming a joke, main event was a clusterfuck, botched ending to Punk's match, and Edge gets in the HOF BEFORE Savage/Rude/Jake Roberts!? I don't think Edge would mind waiting a few years to get in.

WWE needs some competition to get some real creative juices flowing... where you at TNA?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Kane's interview was okay too.*



DDTisKing said:


> WWE needs some competition to get some real creative juices flowing... where you at TNA?


TNA cant compete with the WWE solely because theyre just not backed financially to do so the way WCW was during the monday night wars. Until a Turner/Trump/Branson decides they wanna throw money into the wrestling world to try and compete with the WWE, the competition we sawin the AE is never going to exist again.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Kane's interview was okay too.*



DDTisKing said:


> Besides Brodus Clay's debut and Jericho's segment, this Raw was terrible. Daniel Bryan's title reign is becoming a joke, main event was a clusterfuck, botched ending to Punk's match, and Edge gets in the HOF BEFORE Savage/Rude/Jake Roberts!? I don't think Edge would mind waiting a few years to get in.
> 
> WWE needs some competition to get some real creative juices flowing... where you at TNA?


Randy Savage will be in this year.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CMojicaAce said:


> LOL did anyone hear the F word from the crowd!?


Ya, it was the same guy who kept yelling it since Raw was done in 4-5 mins so he didn't care if he got kicked out. I wish it happened earlier so security could have kicked him out and he would have wasted $100.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Ya, it was the same guy who kept yelling it since Raw was done in 4-5 mins so he didn't care if he got kicked out. I wish it happened earlier so security could have kicked him out and he would have wasted $100.


 lol, no all respect to the guy that yelled it! WWE deserve that. 



AAAH! I am happy that the ratings are down this week too. 

I see the future which will bring wwe better ratings : Better booking, better storylines and blood!


I can see Vince soon hiring better creative writers which will lead to better booking and storylines and i also can see that because of the bad ratings the last months that Vince will doubt the PG product so much that he will change it back to TV 14.


----------



## jeffHardyLoyal (Jan 15, 2012)

so anyone seen any flying pigs lately?


----------



## robvandamsleftfoot (Jan 15, 2012)

Fuck you, fuckface


----------



## robvandamsleftfoot (Jan 15, 2012)

jeffHardyLoyal said:


> so anyone seen any flying pigs lately?


haterz gunna hate


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

i really liked kanes promo and the beginning of it especially


----------

